# PS4 and Xbox One Discussiony Stuff



## Tazmo (Apr 18, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 18, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 18, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> The way they made this sound was like PS3 was going to be as relevant co-existing.



Well the third party developers won't be so stupid to fight each other for the relatively small userbase the PS4 is going to have in the first two years as opposed to the 70 million they have with the PS3. 
So PS3 is still going to be relevant for a time.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2013)

PS2 is always relevant. It's timeless.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2013)

Who was asking for a Zwei reveal? IGN will show the teaser trailer soon



will be probably current gen or cross gen though, as it's supposed to use UE3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 18, 2013)

Zwei...shinji mikami is awesome 



if only he was with platinum still, they could figure out how to make more than one kind of game at a time


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Who was asking for a Zwei reveal? IGN will show the teaser trailer soon
> 
> 
> 
> will be probably current gen or cross gen though, as it's supposed to use UE3



FUCK.

YES.

FINALLY. HOPE IS ALWAYS LAST TO DIE.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2013)

The only reason to get a ps4 will be if they actually get every single PS game ever like they said.
There is no way they could though.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm still baffled how the guy who made RE4 is still heralded as the king of 'Survival Horror' when he essentially killed it.

But could still be cool.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> I'm still baffled how the guy who made RE4 is still heralded as the king of 'Survival Horror' when he essentially killed it.



The fact that he made some of the best survival horrors ever sure helped that notion, Resident Evil 4 or not.

Not that he should be called "King of Survival Horror" anyway. His survival horror games were always based on direct confrontation and eventual empowerment of the playable character. There's other directions that survival horrors can take and are just as good, if not better.

Fact remains that more often than not, Mikami shits gold, be it action or survival horror.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 18, 2013)

If you choose a PS1 game/series to be remastered on the PS4 which would you choose? 

Would love a Spyro HD Collection  And Digimon World


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2013)

FFVII. Or IX.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

Ps4 better be backwards compatible with Ps2 games.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Ps4 better be backwards compatible with Ps2 games.



It's not.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 19, 2013)

Zwei aka The Evil Within ( titled Psycho Break in Japan)





cross-gen title

anyone want to to make a thread?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2013)

That was a fucking stupid trailer.


----------



## deathgod (Apr 19, 2013)

I recently read rumours that the new Xbox will have a 360 chip that enables backwards compatibility. If true great news for 360 owners.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 19, 2013)

Is it a good time to sell my PS3?


----------



## deathgod (Apr 19, 2013)

Vino said:


> Is it a good time to sell my PS3?



Not if you were looking forward to playing the Last of Us. Personally I'd wait until the PS4 was released before making any decisions like that, if only to see if any games you might want to play won't be coming to the PS4(yet).


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2013)

deathgod said:


> I recently read rumours that the new Xbox will have a 360 chip that enables backwards compatibility. If true great news for 360 owners.



Device sold separately that connects to the Durango allowing it to play 360 games. That's what we've heard.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 19, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Device sold separately that connects to the Durango allowing it to play 360 games. That's what we've heard.



New rumers suggest otherwise. Next box might have 100% Xbox 360 backward compatibility integrated into the device itself.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2013)

Either way, it's a plus. I would love to be able to continue this "spring cleaning" of 360 games on the Nextbox. I still have to play quite a few games I own and quite a few I still want to get.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2013)

i doubt there will be a system on chip for 360 BC. That would bloat the price, the heating req, and most importantly, the power consumption, something the EPA has been cracking down on just recently.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 19, 2013)

What are the current estimates on the prices?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 19, 2013)

under 500 bucks. depending on the sku im guestimating 399 to 449


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 19, 2013)

looking at the Infiltrator demo again and other new and upcoming games, chromatic abberation truly is the new trend, eh? :/  I wish devs would restrain themselves with that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2013)

no its the new bloom of last gen  deal with it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Os4bhVUirag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Apr 20, 2013)

Personally the Wii U doesn't have any appeal to me.  It may not be a "crappy product" in that it's badly designed, but it obviously doesn't have a hook like the Wii did.  Any advantage Nintendo could have gained by releasing it a year ahead of the PS4 and next Xbox is being squandered, and of course when it comes to graphics power all indications are that the PS4 and next Xbox are going to drive the Wii U into the ground.  This could directly effect third party games, as well, as at the level of difference between the Wii U and the PS4/Nextbox you start getting significant development and even gameplay changes necessary to get games working across all three titles.

On paper, the Wii U has very few non-gimmicky advantages over the Sony and Microsoft.  Maybe just its exclusives, which would probably be more accurate to say _brands_ than exclusives, since Sony has been coming out with plenty of exclusives that are arguably more innovative than anything Nintendo's done in recent years.  The Wii U missed the kind of bang the Wii got right of the bat in the last console cycle.  It feels like Nintendo is in for a very painful console cycle this time around.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2013)

Oman said:


> since Sony has been coming out with plenty of exclusives that are arguably more innovative than anything Nintendo's done in recent years.



Like for example?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nintendo IP's are growing stale. Sony on the other hand are welling to experiment with new IP's and ideas. 

I'd rather support Sony with their approach to gaming instead of Nintendo.


----------



## Grape (Apr 20, 2013)

I'll probably buy a Wii U at some point. I just like the controller's concept. It should prove itself over time.

Also, can't hate Nintendo, they forced MS and Sony to push their own releases


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 20, 2013)

speculation that Last of Us teases PS4 release date on important announcement in regards to it, with an in-game billboard:



on a side note - that screenshot is gorgeous. the game looks really good.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2013)

October seems a bit early. 



steveht93 said:


> Nintendo IP's are growing stale. Sony on the other hand are welling to experiment with new IP's and ideas.



I hope you realize how ridiculous you sound by saying things like this...  But I'm definitely looking forward to your rebuttal of "384583982992 Mario games last generation".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> October seems a bit early.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realize how ridiculous you sound by saying things like this...  But I'm definitely looking forward to your rebuttal of "384583982992 Mario games last generation".



Sony is just doing the same shit that has been done and the only reason they don't have 384583982992 Mario games is because they can't ever keep hold of anything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> speculation that Last of Us teases PS4 release date on important announcement in regards to it, with an in-game billboard:
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note - that screenshot is gorgeous. the game looks really good.


See that trash can and those boards right above it?
Real pretty.
Should have just made it a ps4 game.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2013)

Also, Steve, I'm not refuting your point about how Nintendo IPs are becoming stale (even though I disagree), I'm laughing at how you think Sony does anything particularly new and/or innovating.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Also, Steve, I'm not refuting your point about how Nintendo IPs are becoming stale (even though I disagree), I'm laughing at how you think Sony does anything particularly new and/or innovating.



They simply come up with new IP's every generation. They don't mind supporting risky projects like heavy rain,shadow of the colossus,and journey. I just like their approach more when it comes to their games.

Don't misunderstand me. I didn't mean that Nintendo makes shitty games or what not. Their games are good,actually. But you always know what to expect from Nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> They simply come up with new IP's every generation. They don't mind supporting risky projects like heavy rain,shadow of the colossus,and journey. I just like their approach more when it comes to their games.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me. I didn't mean that Nintendo makes shitty games or what not. Their games are good,actually. But you always know what to expect from Nintendo.



That I can agree with. Nintendo actually _does_ make a lot of new IPs, but the majority of them are basically indie games on the eShop with a few major ones here and there. Some of them do good enough to get sequels at least, like Dillon's Rolling Western. 

Oh, I knew you weren't arguing quality.  Just the repetitiveness that you can see from a mile away. I may like Nintendo more than Sony, but you know what games they'll be making each generation. I hope this generation they make a bunch more new IPs. In the Gamecube era we were given new IPs in Metroid Prime (I consider it new in this case, every Metroid game before it was a 2D platformer), Luigi's Mansion, Animal Crossing, Pikmin, Chibi-Robo, etc. Nintendo needs to make more new stuff.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 20, 2013)

Myammoto is working in a new ip. Like a brand new property or that's what I heard. Looking at his history,chances are it might be a good game. We will see.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2013)

Indeed, he actually has a few little side projects he's working on. As long as it's not Wii-fucking-Music U and is an actual game, I'll be happy.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2013)

Also, I'm hoping that Earthbound does well enough here that we end up getting Mother 1 and Mother 3 on the eShop, as well as whatever Mother-related thing Itoi is currently working on. 

tbh, they could just take the fan translations of Mother 1 and 3, polish them up and give the translators some form of compensation.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 20, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> no its the new bloom of last gen  deal with it



but it's so ugly when overdone. Why do devs think it's cool to emulate cameras? :s


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2013)

What you don't like CAKED DIRT ON SCREEN!? EVEN WHEN THERE IS NO CAMERA ACTUALLY SIMULATING THOSE EFFECTS?

Its right up there with BLOODY SCREEN in quality, *SURREAL*!


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 20, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Indeed, he actually has a few little side projects he's working on. As long as it's not Wii-fucking-Music U and is an actual game, I'll be happy.



That's nice, he always bringing something refreshing to the table (Wii Music aside).

I don't put too much stock into Nintendo with new IPs though, but that's because their IPs are pretty adaptable to multiple genres. Mario and DK can be incorporated into anything, whereas Nathan Drake and Kratos are stuck in their own cinematic universes because of how seriously defined their somewhat realistic/plot-driven natures.

Not to say I don't look forward to Nintendo creating new IPs, but they've got such a broad potrfolio of existing IPs that they haven't even touched (consoles and/or handheld-wise) in years. They could release a new twist or spin on things in the future, but again I wouldn't complain as long as it's good.

I don't have 3DS and the new Zelda game with the top-down 2D perspective looks really cool.


----------



## Wan (Apr 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Like for example?



Uncharted, Journey, Flower, LittleBigPlanet, Heavy Rain, etc.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2013)

Oman said:


> Uncharted, Journey, Flower, LittleBigPlanet, Heavy Rain, etc.


The company that did Journey and flower are no longer with sony and only did it for independence.

So no, they don't got shit there.

Heavy Rain is Quantum dreams.
It's a shitty QTE "game".
Oh yea revolutionary. 


Neither of which I have heard of Sony actually acquiring.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 21, 2013)

Nintendo showing off new games for the Wii U and 3DS. Gotta imagine they're saving the best for E3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't think they are. They're idiots who show everything off before E3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 21, 2013)

E3 is where everyone has to show their hand, its either go big and go home for a lot of these folks...a lot of em


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2013)

Then why does nearly every e3 suck then?


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm actually kind of excited for this one.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2013)

Me too, but yeah, not so much as before. 

Also, goddamn, ps plus is awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm always excited for E3.

I'm always eager to see how low can it go.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 21, 2013)

I think this year may finally be different.

I mean, how many music games can come out for a next-gen console at launch?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 21, 2013)

The only thing I'm wondering is what kind of champagne each studio will be serving. Will there be more rum-filled gummy bears? Will Gabe Newell finally let a fan do jello shots off his stomach?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wii u fit and wii u sports from nintendo  

And kinectimals and kinect sports 2.0 from microsoft  

I doubt we might see such from Sony though,since they are concerned with the ps4 console. Microsoft are gonna definitely show what their new kinect can do and Nintendo is on its third e3 with the wii u and it's about time they announce those casual titles.


----------



## Wan (Apr 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The company that did Journey and flower are no longer with sony and only did it for independence.
> 
> So no, they don't got shit there.
> 
> ...



I didn't know ThatGameCompany was no longer going to develop games exclusively.  Opinions about Heavy Rain are mixed, but it's different than most everything else.  It doesn't really matter if Sony acquires Quantic Dreams as long as they keep developing exclusively for PS4.

My point is that judging by the past generation Sony puts a lot of resources into making sure its console gets exclusive titles, either internally developed or done with a contract with third party developer.  They've shown much willingness to explore new IP, new genres, new approaches to gameplay; Nintendo's exclusives are virtually all developed internally and rely on aging IP and rarely step out into new genres.  

But both are better than Microsoft, where basically the only exclusives worth mentioning at this point are Gears of War and Halo.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 21, 2013)

I hear The Red Ring of Death is exclusive, it's supposed to suck though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2013)

Oman said:


> I didn't know ThatGameCompany was no longer going to develop games exclusively.  Opinions about Heavy Rain are mixed, but it's different than most everything else.  It doesn't really matter if Sony acquires Quantic Dreams as long as they keep developing exclusively for PS4.



It does matter when you say Sony is the one being revolutionary and bring said games to mention when those companies aren't sony.
It would be like giving Sony credits for Disgaea.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 21, 2013)

I don’t know if this is the right thread to mention it but anyone heard of that SEGA Pluto? 

Only two exist and one of them is being sold


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 21, 2013)

that's how you know sega was shit. when they had 3 uannounced consoles ready for shipment between the genesis and dreamcast, and the ones that were released all turned out failures


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 21, 2013)

> that's how you know sega was shit.





> know sega was shit.





> sega was shit.





> was


**


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It does matter when you say Sony is the one being revolutionary and bring said games to mention when those companies aren't sony.
> It would be like giving Sony credits for Disgaea.



You know that Sony funded titles like journey and flower,right? They probably funded disgaea at some point as well. I don't think disgaea released on any platform other than a Sony platform. 

The point is,they definitely get credit for funding those third party titles. Next smash bros is being outsourced to a third party,should Nintendo not get credit for that?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> You know that Sony funded titles like journey and flower,right? They probably funded disgaea at some point as well. I don't think disgaea released on any platform other than a Sony platform.


You're an idiot and are missing the point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The point is,they definitely get credit for funding those third party titles. Next smash bros is being outsourced to a third party,should Nintendo not get credit for that?


Nintendo is the result of solely nintendo characters from it's creation with a few guests.
What do you think?

You can't give credit to Sony for those things and say they are the ones being revolutionary.
You give credit where it is due and it isn't due to sony.
If you want things like journey and flowers again it won't come from sony it will come from the studio making them.ThatGameCompany never planned on being exclusive and only contracted for funding. I hope you aren't going to give credit to sony for the games being revolutionary because of that.
Because I'm sure as hell not giving credit to Nintendo for Bayonetta 2.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 22, 2013)

And what is the point then genius? You said Sony shouldn't get credit for titles they *funded*. Journey and heavy rain where both funded and advertised by Sony. And the part about disgaea I said "probably". 

Next smash bros is being developed by namco bandai,I guess they should get the credit.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm always excited for E3.
> 
> I'm always eager to see how low can it go.



Maybe Microsoft will bring chris brown this time.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> *I think this year may finally be different.*
> 
> I mean, how many music games can come out for a next-gen console at launch?



You know know those fathers that tell their kids next tim will be different when they miss out on things. Yeah that's the kind of Vibe I'm getting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> And what is the point then genius? You said Sony shouldn't get credit for titles they *funded*. Journey and heavy rain where both funded and advertised by Sony. And the part about disgaea I said "probably".
> 
> Next smash bros is being developed by namco bandai,I guess they should get the credit.



They only get credit for funding it and advertising it, nothing else.
Not to mention you are using something that can't be used as an example in the first place.
Journey is a one shot, heavy rain is a one shot both made by companies sony doesn't own. They don't deserve the credit for the creative works of the games themselves(aka "revolutionizing"). That's a fact you'll have to get over.

Smash Brothers is made by nintendo to begin with and is only doing a joint project with namco bandai for their *4th *game. A game mostly made of things in fact owned by nintendo. 
You have no ground to stand on, it's laughably pathetic to see you wallowing around like this to try to give sony credit. Stop sucking them off


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They only get credit for funding it and advertising it, nothing else.
> Not to mention you are using something that can't be used as an example in the first place.
> Journey is a one shot, heavy rain is a one shot both made by companies sony doesn't own. They don't deserve the credit for the creative works of the games themselves(aka "revolutionizing"). That's a fact you'll have to get over.
> 
> ...



Journey and flower where both funded and where exclusives to Sony. So no,they are not a "one shot". Sony *ownes* the journey ip,thatgamecompany admitted it themselves. Heavy rain is the same case as well.

Your stupid argument is like saying Sony shouldn't be getting credit for uncharted since it was developed by naughty dog. 

Sony pays salaries to these guys just as they would pay the guys working at naughty dog or as Nintendo does to it's internal studios. Just because Sony doesn't own those companies doesn't mean they don't get credit for their own IP's. They put their money in a risky project and they made it possible. 

The truth hurts my friend,but don't worry it hurts me even more to debate with a man as "smart" as you are.

Let me recap as simple as possible,Sony *ownes* those IP's,so they get credit for them.

And btw,it's not just heavy rain and journey. Shadow of the colossus,ico,little big planet,unfinished swan,uncharted,etc.   

 enjoy your day kid


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The point is,they definitely get credit for funding those third party titles. Next smash bros is being outsourced to a third party,should Nintendo not get credit for that?



Smash Bros. 3DS/WiiU is being made by a development team led by Masahiro Sakurai, creator of Kirby, Smash Bros., etc. with assistance from Namco Bandai. I don't exactly define that as outsourced.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2013)

More like insourced


----------



## Wan (Apr 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It does matter when you say Sony is the one being revolutionary and bring said games to mention when those companies aren't sony.
> It would be like giving Sony credits for Disgaea.



Sony pushes for innovative exclusives on its console.  Whether those exclusives are developed internally or are contracted out is irrelevant to that point and the precedent it sets for the next gen.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oman said:


> Sony pushes for innovative exclusives on its console.  Whether those exclusives are developed internally or are contracted out is irrelevant to that point and the precedent it sets for the next gen.



Well Sony's managed to make a console that third party developers really love and also wants to the console to appeal to a broad audience so their heads are definitely in the right place and what's generally going to make them win this generation unless the gaming world crashes first 

However as far as development goes though Sony wishes they could have games like Nintendo which has managed to survive decades and remain relevant. That is the amazing thing here also given that fact that many of Nintendo's franchises don't get touched that often compared to Mario....which is sad.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 22, 2013)

fact of the matter is sony pushes for variety, whether they develop it themselves or its contracted is irrelevant to the fact that they do deserve credit.

Nintendo has/had quality on their side, but we more or less know what to expect from them. Which depending on how you look at it, is also reason to give them props because their IP's remain relevant for the most part regardless of how many games they spit out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Journey and flower where both funded and where exclusives to Sony. So no,they are not a "one shot". Sony *ownes* the journey ip,thatgamecompany admitted it themselves. Heavy rain is the same case as well.
> 
> Your stupid argument is like saying Sony shouldn't be getting credit for uncharted since it was developed by naughty dog.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah *ownes*...



> Your stupid argument is like saying Sony shouldn't be getting credit for uncharted since it was developed by naughty dog.


Your stupid argument involves Sony owning every company that has only ever been on a sony console. 


> And btw,it's not just heavy rain and journey. Shadow of the colossus,ico,little big planet,unfinished swan,uncharted,etc.



I didn't make the list.
Excluding heavy rain(not actually owned by sony) and journey(lol no sequels meaning no innovation).
Here I'll even link you to their page.

*HEAVY RAIN IS A TRADE MARK OF QUANTUM DREAMS*


Oman said:


> Sony pushes for innovative exclusives on its console.  Whether those exclusives are developed internally or are contracted out is irrelevant to that point and the precedent it sets for the next gen.



Blah blah blah. Money buys innovation.
What a load of bullshit.
It has to be made internally and be a long term company otherwise they aren't innovating shit, they are just buying things with money as opposed to actually making things. Which is the subject. 
Sony buying things with money =/ innovative

Give credit to the scientists that cures a disease and did all of the thinking, work or give all the credit to the faceless company who only just decided that "yea,that sounds like something we can make money off of" and gave some funding.
I can tell you to fuck off if you picked the latter.

Publishers get to much credit from you stupid shitheads.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 22, 2013)

wait, sequels and innovation are mutually exclusive?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 22, 2013)

E3 is the Wrestlemania of gaming. Hit or miss, but you're excited for it every time anyway.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> wait, sequels and innovation are mutually exclusive?



Man just don't. Unlosing ranger is just salty,logic won't work here.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Unlosing Ranger said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't make the list.
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 22, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I think this year may finally be different.
> 
> I mean, how many music games can come out for a next-gen console at launch?



I wish music games were the only reason why E3 is a joke. Although the best E3's were the ones were everyone pretended they were the shit.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Your stupid argument involves Sony owning every company that has only ever been on a sony console.



No, that's not what's happening. When there's multiple people arguing against you, you might want to take a look at what you're saying. To put it another way, if you scrubbed every inch of your house and something still smells like shit, it's time to take a shower.

No one is saying Sony owns every single company that develops exclusives, they're saying Sony deserves credit for investing in projects (especially when they own the IP). Otherwise these games may have never even been released.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2013)

demons souls comes to mind...of corse it was also due to them namco bandai had to step in for western localization


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 22, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Maybe Microsoft will bring chris brown this time.



*"AND HERE TO SHOW HOW KINECT 2.0 WORKS IS NONE OTHER THAN... CHRIS BROWN!" *

I will laugh my ass of it happens


----------



## Fraust (Apr 22, 2013)

"And here to show off how the new Fight Night Kinect works..."

I think you know where I was going.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2013)

Corruption said:


> No one is saying Sony owns every single company that develops exclusives, they're saying Sony deserves credit for investing in projects (especially when they own the IP). Otherwise these games may have never even been released.


They are saying investing in something is the same as being completely responsible for it. When they mention those games they gave no credit to the actual devs. I was the only one that did so to begin with.



Oman said:


> since Sony has been coming out with plenty of exclusives that are arguably more innovative than anything Nintendo's done in recent years.  .


That's you Oman 


> *Sony has been coming out* with plenty of exclusives


You're making excuses.


steveht93 said:


> They simply come up with new IP's every generation. They don't mind supporting risky projects like heavy rain,shadow of the colossus,and journey. I just like their approach more when it comes to their games.


And that's you steveh not knowing what the hell he's talking about.
 Shadow of the colossus is in house, we aren't talking about in house devs that are a major part of the company and have been so for years.

Both of you also have a track record for favoring Sony greatly here and you are the main ones actually pointing anything out.




PoinT_BlanK said:


> wait, sequels and innovation are mutually exclusive?



There are things called spiritual sequels as well.
You are not getting such a thing from sony with journey.
Sony isn't the same innovative company in the way ThatGamingCompany is.

Basically you aren't going to get anything like an improved journey from Sony since they didn't actually make it or another super special thing like journey because ThatGamingCompany is the one actually responsible for it on a short 3 game contract.

 Making said credit to innovation to only sony itself is so short term it's almost pointless. It shows your biases if you do so.
Give credit to the devs, change you buffoons.


steveht93 said:


> > Heavy rain is funded and published by Sony,and just because a game doesn't have a sequel doesn't mean it's not innovative. Stop making a fool out of yourself kid.
> 
> 
> And it's not owned by sony, you can't give them that kind of credit for heavy rain.
> ...


----------



## Wan (Apr 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Blah blah blah. Money buys innovation.
> What a load of bullshit.
> It has to be made internally and be a long term company otherwise they aren't innovating shit, they are just buying things with money as opposed to actually making things. Which is the subject.
> Sony buying things with money =/ innovative
> ...



Would you calm down.  I couldn't care less who gets the "credit" for whatever game.  I'm talking about tangible advantages for each console.  In the end it doesn't matter who technically made what game.  If there are more innovative exclusives on a console, that's the fact -- no ifs, and, or buts.  And who is ultimately responsible for ensuring that exclusives get onto a console?  The company that owns the console.  That's what I mean by "Sony has been coming out with exclusives".  The company behind the PS3 is the same as the one behind the PS4, meaning the advantages the PS3 had in general are likely going to carry over to the PS4.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There are things called spiritual sequels as well.
> You are not getting such a thing from sony with journey.
> Sony isn't the same innovative company in the way ThatGamingCompany is.
> 
> ...



Quoting only the part addressed at me because I'm seriously not about to read that wall-o-text breh

I merely asked you if sequels and innovation were mutually exclusive because that was the implication in your post. Whether Sony will publish or fund the development of a Journey sequel is irrelevant to the fact that they did so we the first and we can all admit it's a pretty innovative, artistic and different to most of the drivel we currently get in the gaming world.

I never stated credit goes or should go solely to sony, merely that they do deserve credit, even if only partial, for funding and publishing these games, therefore the rest of your rambling is pretty idiotic and unnecessary.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 23, 2013)

ranger seems pretty TO'ed about something


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I merely asked you if sequels and innovation were mutually exclusive because that was the implication in your post. Whether Sony will publish or fund the development of a Journey sequel is irrelevant to the fact that they did so we the first and we can all admit it's a pretty innovative, artistic and different to most of the drivel we currently get in the gaming world.
> 
> I never stated credit goes or should go solely to sony, merely that they do deserve credit, even if only partial, for funding and publishing these games, therefore the rest of your rambling is pretty idiotic and unnecessary.



No, not mutually exclusive at all.
That would be stupid.

My problem is sony did this sony did that.
 When the company that actually did the work for it is completely left out of the statement.
You have no idea how much this actually hurts them.

When you praise sony and leave them out of the statement you do the opposite of actually doing innovation. They become recognized by only the fact they are with sony(or x company if you prefer) and have to stick with that company because otherwise they won't sell. They often can't do new things.
 I shouldn't have to tell you guys how broken that kind of thing actually is and how you are supporting it. Especially with the condition of everything right now. Though not always the case.


Inuhanyou said:


> ranger seems pretty TO'ed about something



They got no respect I tell ya.



Oman said:


> Would you calm down.  I couldn't care less who gets the "credit" for whatever game.  I'm talking about tangible advantages for each console.  In the end it doesn't matter who technically made what game.


You address the devs who made those games and you do it now.
It sure as hell matters, consoles are passing those games are not.
Consoles are just a load of specs. Those games you don't care about who made them their ideas and creation could go on for 100's of 100's of years and easily outlive you and even the consoles company creator themselves.
Treat them with proper respect.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And it's not owned by sony, you can't give them that kind of credit for heavy rain.
> You literally can't when they don't own it.
> How can you not get that?



They funded it and supported it. They get the credit,stop looping around. They get credit for supporting innovation. 






> Neither did I because you quoted the wrong thing you literally quoted what YOU said. Are you drunk perhaps?


 sorry about that,but it was a mistake. Here is what I intended to quote:



> Your stupid argument involves Sony owning every company that has only ever been on a sony console.



I never said that.



> You imply it by saying sony supports every single game on their consoles in that way along with your logic sony should get the majority of the credit for funding them. You credit the creator, not the funder.



You credit the funder as well since they helped make the the project a reality. Nobody is denying credit for those developers,that's something you conjured. We are giving credit for sony because they invest and support innovative yet risky projects. 








> You bring up heavy rain for sony when it's Quantum Dreams.
> You bring up journey for sony when it's ThatGamingCompany.
> You are blanketing all the credit to sony while not being able to see clear distinct differences in anything at all.
> You are part of the problem of why dev teams get treated like shit by large companies.



We give sony credit for supporting those projects and helping those developers  make their dream come true.



> You give all this credit for sony to being innovative when you should be giving it to the outsourced devs.



No I don't,and quoting myself.

Originally Posted by yours truly:


> They simply come up with new IP's every generation. They don't *mind supporting risky projects like heavy rain,shadow of the colossus,and journey. *I just like their approach more when it comes to their games.
> And that's you steveh not knowing what the hell he's talking about.
> Shadow of the colossus is in house, we aren't talking about in house devs that are a major part of the company and have been so for years.



It's clear that I implied support.



> Both of you also have a track record for favoring Sony greatly here and you are the main ones actually pointing anything out.



I don't think Oman supports Sony,he is more of a pc guy,and yes I like gaming on Sony consoles but that doesn't mean anything. This is about Sony anyway,so I don't see the big deal.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2013)

Theres no such thing as innovation only pipe dreams.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No, not mutually exclusive at all.
> That would be stupid.
> 
> My problem is sony did this sony did that.
> ...



You do realise that this is a different matter altogether right?

The argument was "is sony a innovative company" which has been established they are because they fund, push and publish innovative games. They seek to add variety to their consoles libraries and don't necessarily conform to stale gaming trends (at least not on the same level as some of the competition does).

what you're arguing now is how much credit you feel they deserve and the effects of not primarily acknowledging the companies that develop the games. Different matter.

And this isn't just a gaming industry thing by the way, if you have a good idea but can't afford the resources to get it off the ground, whoever funds the project, supports its creation and serves as forefront to get it to the masses, gets credited for it. Without them the idea wouldn't have materialised/come to fruition. Sure the actual labourers also deserve credit, but again, nowhere in my posts did I say Sony deserves all the credit.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 23, 2013)

Will it be a megaton if Bethesda announces fallout 4 with exclusive content in microsofts e3 press conference?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2013)

fallout sucks!


----------



## Wan (Apr 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You address the devs who made those games and you do it now.
> It sure as hell matters, consoles are passing those games are not.
> Consoles are just a load of specs. Those games you don't care about who made them their ideas and creation could go on for 100's of 100's of years and easily outlive you and even the consoles company creator themselves.
> Treat them with proper respect.



You're giving orders now?  I don't have to do anything, ITG.  It's not like I don't respect the developers for their talent and efforts.  But ultimately what you keep babbling about is irrelevant to my point.  However talented those developers were, Sony made sure that those developers were making games for _their console only_.  Sony is likely to continue doing this with the PS4, though they may drop some partners and gain others.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2013)

Goova said:


> Elderscrolls sucks!



Fixed


TerminaTHOR said:


> Theres no such thing as innovation only pipe dreams.


Perhaps so.
When the fuck is something going to happen?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## deathgod (Apr 24, 2013)

Since the PS4 is easy to develop for, what's the likely hood of games dropping into the $40-50 range? The development costs shouldn't be that high anymore so I don't see how they can justify having $60 games. Or maybe that's just my wishful thinking.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 24, 2013)

When they say easy to develop for they are most likely referring to coding and whatnot. I don't think they're talking about development costs for games when they say the ps3 was hard to code for/the ps4 is easy to code for

it has nothing to do with that

then again don't take my word for it


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks pretty good. Seems like they're aiming for at least one major title per month during the latter half of 2013. Top it off with Retro's project and another big game and we'll be looking at a great Christmas, Nintendo.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 24, 2013)

^ Finally! When they release those titles then I'll get a Wii U.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Mark Cerny
> 
> "The launch lineup for PlayStation 4 -- though I unfortunately can?t give the title count -- is going to be stronger than any prior PlayStation hardware. And that's a result of that familiarity," Cerny said. But "if your timeframe is 2015, by another way of thinking, you really need to be doing that customization, because your competition will be doing that customization."



Dat cerny


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 24, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Since the PS4 is easy to develop for, what's the likely hood of games dropping into the $40-50 range? The development costs shouldn't be that high anymore so I don't see how they can justify having $60 games. Or maybe that's just my wishful thinking.



PS4 being easy to develop for and development costs overall aren't the same thing.  

Though I never understood what exactly goes into development costs of a game besides the most obvious one being time.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Looks pretty good. Seems like they're aiming for at least one major title per month during the latter half of 2013. Top it off with Retro's project and another big game and we'll be looking at a great Christmas, Nintendo.



I think you posted in the wrong thread death-kun?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

We talk about Nintendo and E3 in here constantly. I don't think I posted it in the wrong place.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 24, 2013)

Apparently the next Xbox is going to be revealed on May 21.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah, I just saw that too on my FB newsfeed. I won't be buying it, but I'm still curious.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 24, 2013)

yeah


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2013)

Just spare me the always online, Microsoft. That's all I ask.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 24, 2013)

heh


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

If only we knew what rumors specifically.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> When they say easy to develop for they are most likely referring to coding and whatnot. I don't think they're talking about development costs for games when they say the ps3 was hard to code for/the ps4 is easy to code for
> 
> it has nothing to do with that
> 
> then again don't take my word for it



I don't know. Developing would most likely be coding for the most part. Making the actual game. Sure marketing, voicing, people handling art, music, scenarios and whatnot go into it, but if you're decreasing a major part of the process and making it easier therefore faster the cost should go down.

Why pay programmers the same amount if their job is easier and doesn't take as long?


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 24, 2013)

GameTrailers will be streaming the Xbox unveiling.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 24, 2013)

Don't know why Microsoft waited so long for the reveal. By announcing it at the end of May, they might as well waited for E3...


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 24, 2013)

Can't wait for nextbox reveal. Rumors can finally be done with once and for all.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 24, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Can't wait for nextbox reveal. Rumors can finally be done with once and for all.



I just don't want that 300 at year and that always online, come on microsoft I believe in you


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought we already had rumors that disproved those rumors.

People just want to listen to the rumors they dislike instead of the ones that are good news?


----------



## Mako (Apr 24, 2013)

I bet you that Microsoft won't even show the new xbox during that upcoming 'reveal'. Just more hype for E3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2013)

Foster said:


> I bet you that Microsoft won't even show the new xbox during that upcoming 'reveal'. Just more hype for E3.



The reveal is... IT HAS A DISC SLOT!
*applause breaks out*


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2013)

You know what I'd be impressed with by either Sony or M$... a slim console. A console that won't need a "slim" edition down the line.

But they know that's more money for them eventually.


----------



## Klue (Apr 24, 2013)

Pretty incredible. :sanji


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 24, 2013)

Fraust said:


> You know what I'd be impressed with by either Sony or M$... a slim console. A console that won't need a "slim" edition down the line.
> 
> But they know that's more money for them eventually.




Cost savings are utilized through these 'slim consoles' specifically because of engineering techniques that make it more feasible to cut costs during the lifecycle of the console instead of at the beginning.

In short, PS2 slim was only created once technology had advanced to the point where Sony could condense the PS2's innards into smaller more efficient packages while still getting the same amount of power from these innards. That saves them significant time and money through manufacturing.

See? What your suggesting is like trying to reach into the future, it doesn't make sense. 

Of course, this isn't to say that you can't take advantage of techniques you learned through these revisions to implement at the start of your console cycle. Which ironically, is what Sony AND Microsoft are both doing this time around. Microsoft is learning from their slim model S 360 being on a SoC by having it as an APU this time around. Which should lead to pretty huge power savings(and performance efficiency)right out of the gate. And Sony are largely doing the same thing.

The power requirements for both consoles will be around or under 150w, in comparison to launch 360 and PS3 which both came out of the gate at 200w+


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2013)

My point was you would think with almost all of technology being smaller and faster, you'd be able to make the console smaller from the get go.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2013)

*Nintendo not holding traditional E3 press conference this year?*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2013)

does that mean it won't suck?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2013)

weird                     .


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> does that mean it won't suck?



Probably since Nintendo Directs >>>>>>>> Nintendo E3.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 24, 2013)

Whatever, I'm more excited for Sony anyway.

Anyone like to comment on my set?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Don't know why Microsoft waited so long for the reveal. By announcing it at the end of May, they might as well waited for E3...



It's might be to help build buzz for Durango at E3, people will be dying to know more about the console at E3 especially if they were given a small sample beforehand.   



Unlosing Ranger said:


> does that mean it won't suck?



Too much to hope for.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2013)

Computational position based fluids, running on a single GTX580(IE, your PS4 could be running this kind of real time fluid simulation eventually)


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 25, 2013)

Either they have nothing substantial to show or they realize that E3 doesn't mean much anymore.
I mean when i saw fucking usher dancing on the stage it pretty much showed me how far E3 failed.

Nintendo might use their own resources and digital demo's to help sell their games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *Nintendo not holding traditional E3 press conference this year?*



Not a traditional conference?

Maybe we'll get some game announcements then.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 25, 2013)

Instead of having a long-winded 60 minute conference that's more meant for investors and suits than it is for gamers, Nintendo is instead having multiple little conferences throughout E3 that are aimed at particular audiences. They're also primarily focusing on announced WiiU games that will be coming this year. Makes me wonder how much of a chance there is that Smash Bros. will be coming this year, since it's already confirmed to be showing up at E3. I have no doubt in my mind that we'll be getting 3D Mario and Mario Kart this year. 

There's also the possibility that Nintendo decided that trying to go up against new console announcements would be a foolish idea, or that they would simply rather appeal to the gamers with their software and leave it that. Nothing extravagant. 

I see people lambasting the idea, but you have no idea how it'll work out until it happens. Considering Nintendo has 1-2 mini-E3s almost every month, I don't particularly care that Nintendo isn't having a big E3 conference. Nintendo Directs have been more exciting and more geared towards actual gamers than E3 has been for the past decade, if not longer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2013)

A little less E3 hilarity. Let's see if Microsoft and Sony make up for Nintendo's absence. If it's not unintentionally funny, what's the point of E3?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Apr 25, 2013)

Dat DS4  we gonna have the greatest of times togther


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *Nintendo not holding traditional E3 press conference this year?*



 That's.... surprising.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2013)

Now that Last Light's probably coming to PS4, it should make for a good comparison between the console and PC version  I wonder if Crysis will arrive too.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 25, 2013)

With all the Nintendo Directs they've been doing, is it really that surprising?

I could understand if we haven't jack shit from Nintendo, but we actually have seen quite a bit from them this year.

Nintendo at E3 should be them bringing on the playable demos, and announcing some actual release dates for Wii U titles so the console can starting selling.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2013)

> Microsoft is also trying to come up with a system for video sharing though all of the details are still being locked down. According to our sources, currently the next Xbox will capture your gameplay as if it were a DVR, allowing you to go back and select highlights. That function can be turned on or off, or a player can set up the console to automatically capture a recording when certain in-game events occur, like a headshot or collecting a specific achievement. Auto capturing those "magic moments" will be a feature only available on next-gen games.
> Those videos can then be uploaded directly from the console to social sites, like YouTube, for sharing.





> *
> The next Xbox will allow publishers to decide if their games should require an internet connection to be played.*





> With the next Xbox, developers and publishers will be able to add more achievements to a game after launch, without the need to add DLC. This is designed specifically to allow developers to tweak player behavior, perhaps urging players to check out specific areas of a game or get past a difficult spot. Next-gen achievements can also be tied to broader events, like a weekend challenge or a communal goal, like contributing a set number of kills to the bigger goal of 10,000 kills over one weekend. Companies can also create cross-title achievements, like awarding points for finishing the first chapter in two different and unrelated games published by the same company. Some of these bigger, cross-title, communal achievements will be a requirement for all titles.





> The next-generation Live won't have a cap on the number of friends a person can have. The way players add friends will also change. Now instead of it being a two-way friendship only, people can choose to follow one another, sort of like Twitter.





Publishers getting to decide if an internet connection is required to play their games?  We're in for some fun times folks.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2013)

Sounds like the same deal as PS3.

Eh, I can deal. If anything, this'll just be a good way to weed out shitty publishers. Capcom already has to regroup themselves now because of their poor decisions. So does EA. The dollar speaks, guys. But for some reason some of us of the gamer community still don't get it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2013)

Smart move on Microsoft and Sony. They're essentially creating integrated DRM but they're already shifting the blame to publishers since they're the ones with the final choice.

Could be worse I guess. This generation started when most big name companies are without the luxury of doing whatever the fuck they want since they're mostly losing money.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

Indeed, i like to see that one sorry son of a bitch (developer) who would be the first to go full retard upon choosing the always-online route.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2013)

EA. You'll have to be online for their micortransactions... even in their most single-player games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2013)

single player  passes


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2013)

EA to become irrelevant after 2014 confirmed.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd like to be naive enough to believe this will "eliminate the shitty publishers".

 However there's still issues:

*1. Will that DRM be plainly stated on the box and/or on online store-fronts? If not then no one will truly know until they buy a game, by then publishers will have already gotten away with it.

2. Saying Sony and Microsoft are okay by passing on the option to publishers is ridiculous. It's still something they'll advertise to publishers and developers who'll even remotely entertain the thought.

3. If the majority of people don't know about it and passively accept it, then the online-DRM will become a standard and games without it become the exception.*

But yeah, everything is just fine...


----------



## DedValve (Apr 27, 2013)

Mirrors Edge 2 will be single player, 3 hours long, $70 price tag, always online, micro transactions for varying speed run trials and a season pass for the rest of the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I'd like to be naive enough to believe this will "eliminate the shitty publishers".
> 
> For better or worse, it most definitely will. But you just know that there's gonna be one awesome game that's going to have this bullshit DRM anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Saying that shit could be worse =/= Everything is fine.




Saying "Everything is fine" was me over-exaggerating a bit, but pointing out that people are predictable enough to easily accept something they don't know about until something bad actually happens (no internet service), only then will they start complaining. But even then that's assuming complacency doesn't kick-in and you get people saying "Eh, I'll just wait for my internet to start working again".



To quote a Destructoid commenter...


> It's better than we'd thought, but worse than we'd hoped.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 27, 2013)

*Xbox logo leak?*


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2013)

I think Infinity sounds cool. And had a better logo than the plain one.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Saying "Everything is fine" was me over-exaggerating a bit, but pointing out that people are predictable enough to easily accept something they don't know about until something bad actually happens (no internet service), only then will they start complaining. But even then that's assuming complacency doesn't kick-in and you get people saying "Eh, I'll just wait for my internet to start working again".



I've never really seen accepting the unknown to be a negative trait. Then again, it's never been my style to complain about something before I've actually been spurned by it or seen it for myself in some way.

Eh, but I get it. There's nothing inherently wrong with cautious pessimism or skepticism either as much as I personally disagree with it.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 28, 2013)

Didn?t know if this was posted... 



> Following *yesterday's talk* of price points and a potential November launch for the next Xbox, *Polygon* has compiled the latest it's heard about the console. Sources say that yes, there will be an always-online requirement present -- but Microsoft's current plan is reportedly to let publishers decide if they want to require a one-time activation or a constant internet connection.
> 
> Other details include revamped Achievements, which -- for once -- actually sounds like a positive rumor about the system. Word on the street is that Achievements can be: introduced after a game's launch and without the need for DLC; tied to broader, limited-time community goals; and span multiple games from the same company.
> 
> ...



*LINK:*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


>



Is that the offline error screen?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 28, 2013)

NextGen seems to be filled with alot of shit in middle of all the improvements.

I hear Xbox is related to YouPorn? WTF IS wrong with Microsoft.

Sony spokesman said "PS4 will not block used game but the function is there for publishers to activate it if they want to ".

Now Microsoft is saying pretty much same thing with online 24/7
"It will be up to publishers if they want their game to require internet connection"

Publishers publishers publishers


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 28, 2013)

Sony spokesman never said that. What was said was:



> *On possibility of PS4 blocking used games"*
> 
> "When you purchase the disc-based games on PS4, it should work on any hardware. So that's what I'm saying."





> *On activation codes for secondhand PS4 titles:*
> 
> "It's a publisher decision. We are not talking about it. Sorry."


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well the obvious question is Why put in that function in the first place?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 28, 2013)

What function? said function is mythical as of now, sony has never said it was implemented

there's nothing that concretely states that's a feature/function on PS4. This is the source for the rumours regarding said function:



the writer of the article goes on to speculate that it's either because:

1. the publishers will step up their current online pass model
2. or because sony has incorporated tech that allows for used games to be blocked.

see, it's one guy's speculation. nowhere there it says for a fact that said tech has been incorporated in the console. hell, look at his first suggestion. It's exactly what was then translated and reported by most websites as:

_Yoshida said the ps4 plays used games but when in regards to activation codes/online passes it is up to the publishers. which is what they currently already do anyway._


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2013)

> What function? said function is mythical as of now, sony has never said it was implemented



The function of giving publishers the ability of blocking used games if they so wish, of course.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 28, 2013)

And where does it say said was done?


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 29, 2013)

Guys check this out:

I had doubts about illumiroom but this looks really brilliant to be honest.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 29, 2013)

nah                   .


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2013)

That shit looks terrible.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2013)

Do not want.


----------



## Surf (Apr 29, 2013)

Xbox Infinity sounds nice, though it doesn't really matter people will just say "Xbox" anyway.


----------



## deathgod (Apr 30, 2013)

@steveht93

Yeah I saw a vid on gametrailers (I think) and the concept looked really great. Just imagining how immersive that would be with surround speakers, got me all excited. Read it won't be ready in time for the new Xbox though, hopefully they'll add it later on when it's more complete.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 30, 2013)

deathgod said:


> @steveht93
> 
> Yeah I saw a vid on gametrailers (I think) and the concept looked really great. Just imagining how immersive that would be with surround speakers, got me all excited. Read it won't be ready in time for the new Xbox though, hopefully they'll add it later on when it's more complete.



It's gonna be expensive as well. I doubt you can get a projector for less than 400$.


----------



## Alicia (May 1, 2013)

Just got an email from xBox: []


----------



## deathgod (May 1, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> It's gonna be expensive as well. I doubt you can get a projector for less than 400$.



Hopefully not. Since its not projecting HD images (like a movie) but effects I don't think it requires a high end lens. I don't think that they can price it higher than $200 of they expect allot of people to buy it.


----------



## MCTDread (May 2, 2013)

Surf said:


> Xbox Infinity sounds nice, though it doesn't really matter people will just say "Xbox" anyway.



 I can't wait to play Destiny on my Infinity


----------



## Fraust (May 2, 2013)

I'm gonna play Infinity Slayer on my Infinity. And some Bioshock Infinite. And watch Toy Story just to be an ass and listen to Buzz.

Microsoft will go so hard with the Infinity idea they'll implement a new ∞ key into all of their future keyboards. Then it'll become a thing. Or fail, more likely.


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2013)

The Wii U has dropped to ?150 in the UK, I wonder if the cheap price will affect the sales of the PS4


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2013)

Uk is worth more anyway, but really nintendo made money on those sales, the stores are just trying to get rid of their stock now which in the long run actually hurts.


----------



## Canute87 (May 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The Wii U has dropped to ?150 in the UK, I wonder if the cheap price will affect the sales of the PS4



Nope. No mater how cheap they make it not many people care about the console because they aren't any games that isn't worth the purchase.

Many people have probably given up and are just saving for the PS4 while the wii U might might be an after thought later down the line when it manages to rack up some decent games that many people will actually have an interest in playing.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Nope. No mater how cheap they make it not many people care about the console because they aren't any games that isn't worth the purchase.
> 
> Many people have probably given up and are just saving for the PS4 while the wii U might might be an after thought later down the line when it manages to rack up some decent games that many people will actually have an interest in playing.



Except the PS4 has "no games" either. 

If by no games you actually mean a small, but growing, number of great exclusive titles. 

Applies to both systems.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2013)

difference is...wii u has been out for 6 months and ps4 will be out in six months. we dont even know the launch lineup yet. we will have more info after e3


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

Basically. All we know for sure is Killzone and some multiplats.


----------



## lathia (May 3, 2013)

So.. Wiikey claims,



> [2013.05.01]
> Yes, its real - we have now completely reversed the WiiU drive authentification, disk encryption, file system, and everything else needed for this next generation K3y. Stay tuned for updates!



Might be worth investing on a lolWii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

I really don't like the rumors about the 720 so far... As a right now is the only console I am looking at... PS4 meh, maybe...


----------



## Canute87 (May 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Except the PS4 has "no games" either.
> 
> If by no games you actually mean a small, but growing, number of great exclusive titles.
> 
> Applies to both systems.



Well the PS4 hasn't come out yet obviously while the Wii U games have been getting cancelled or simply ignored one game after another.

Fact is many people know the history with nintendo consoles and won't buy a console that won't see any good games for months in between.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well the PS4 hasn't come out yet obviously while the Wii U games have been getting cancelled or simply ignored one game after another.
> 
> Fact is many people know the history with nintendo consoles and won't buy a console that won't see any good games for months in between.



Stop exaggerating for Christ's sake. The only WiiU game to get cancelled was Aliens: Colonial Marines because the whole thing was an obnoxiously mishandled pile of garbage. And the only real reason I can see for devs skipping the WiiU right now is because not enough WiiUs are sold at the moment to guarantee them a profit. These days you needs millions of sales to break even, and the WiiU can't give them millions of sales right now. 

I had written a lot after my first paragraph about how the PS4 and 720 will have rough starts too, but deleted it because I didn't feel like bothering with the same old, tired argument again.


----------



## Fraust (May 3, 2013)

May 21st will save gaming.

Mainly because Call of Duty will be shown and that title keeps the gaming industry alive single handedly.

[/majortrollobviouslynotserious]


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

However, I will be genuinely disappointed if GTAV doesn't come to WiiU. The fact that Rockstar has been tinkering with GTAV on WiiU dev kits, though, makes me hopeful.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Fact is many people know the history with nintendo consoles and won't buy a console that won't see any good games for months in between.



Pretty much, which is why if I buy a WiiU it will be towards the middle/end of the next generation, just so I can get it cheap and marathon through the various first party titles and the few 3rd party gems.

I could be making a poor assumption, since I haven't looked into many WiiU games (for obvious reasons) but it would take quite a few fantastic third party titles to get me to change that impression.


----------



## Canute87 (May 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Stop exaggerating for Christ's sake. The only WiiU game to get cancelled was Aliens: Colonial Marines because the whole thing was an obnoxiously mishandled pile of garbage. And the only real reason I can see for devs skipping the WiiU right now is because not enough WiiUs are sold at the moment to guarantee them a profit. These days you needs millions of sales to break even, and the WiiU can't give them millions of sales right now.
> 
> I had written a lot after my first paragraph about how the PS4 and 720 will have rough starts too, but deleted it because I didn't feel like bothering with the same old, tired argument again.



Still find it rather amazing that there have been announcements for the PS4 and 720 before the consoles even come out while Wii U needs to sell a crazy amount for developers to even begin looking in it's direction.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Still find it rather amazing that there have been announcements for the PS4 and 720 before the consoles even come out while Wii U needs to sell a crazy amount for developers to even begin looking in it's direction.



First party titles (why wouldn't they support their own consoles?), indie games and ports of PS3/360 games? 

Nothing really groundbreaking yet.

Nintendo needs to build up trust again, and it won't happen overnight.

I find it rather amazing that when Nintendo starts taking big steps in the right direction they still get lambasted because they're not doing it fast enough.


----------



## Canute87 (May 3, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Pretty much, which is why if I buy a WiiU it will be towards the middle/end of the next generation, just so I can get it cheap and marathon through the various first party titles and the few 3rd party gems.
> 
> I could be making a poor assumption, since I haven't looked into many WiiU games (for obvious reasons) but it would take quite a few fantastic third party titles to get me to change that impression.



That makes sense. The Wii U is going to drop in price faster than the Ps4 and the 720 making the purchase warranted somewhere down the line.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

Nintendo is finished... WiiU is garbage... I can't wait for this holiday season...


----------



## Canute87 (May 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> First party titles (why wouldn't they support their own consoles?), indie games and ports of PS3/360 games?
> 
> Nothing really groundbreaking yet.
> 
> ...



Well you're okay you won't miss the long periods because you are getting a ps4 to cover that.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

Monster Hunter on WiiU is probably going to last me until Pikmin 3 comes out and beyond.

Also, I have other consoles and handhelds. 

I probably won't get a PS4 until the inevitable slim model comes out after the first price drop. I would probably upgrade by summer next year if the PS4 could play my PS3 games, but alas...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

I want to burn my copy of MH3U, garbage game too... Revelations is this month.. are you getting the WiiU version Death Kun?


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

I will get the WiiU version of Revelations once it's cheaper.  Got enough to play as it is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

I am getting the game since day one.. I love Revelations.... Garbage MH3U and garbage Revelations for me for now on..


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

Everything on the WiiU is garbage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Everything on the WiiU is garbage.



if the console is, why not the software? 

my garbage console and my garbage games...

Like McDonald, I love it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2013)

No games and underperforming sales > sarcasm


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2013)

I always appreciate a good Nintendo roast.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *No games and underperforming sales* > sarcasm



that sounds familiar....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> that sounds familiar....



ps3?
Vita
Oh wait vita is still those things


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2013)

no games, under performing sales and no solid nor relevant online infrastructure > desperate fanboyistic diversion of the conversation


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2013)

He's right. Stop being frothing fanboys guys. When a console has underperforming sales and a startling lack of games to play on it, it means it's gonna be plagued with it forever, so screw it.

'swhy I hit my PS3 and 3DS with a sledgehammer ages ago and never looked back.
It was for the best.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2013)

bunch of units on the shelves even at reduced prices > putting words into people's posts

this is too easy. imma quit bullying you guys tho. i don't even dislike nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

Bullying? Please. All you do is continue to post the same things everybody knows and then pretend that it's going to be the same way forever when, newsflash, no console starts out amazing. Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, they can blow as much wind up your ass as they want, but anyone with half a brain knows that the full potential of a console isn't realized so early in its life, no matter what either company says. 

But then when anyone says anything optimistic or gets excited about anything concerning the WiiU, a bunch of you feel the need to squirm your way into the conversation for no apparent reason and spout negativity like it's going out of style. 

You expect no one to jump down your throat when you say "no games and underperforming sales hurrdurr" for the umpteenth time? 

The funny thing is that there are games. I certainly hope the PS4 and 720 sell better than the PS3 and 360 did at launch. Because if they don't, that means the WiiU has "won"! Oh no!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

Shirker said:


> He's right. Stop being frothing fanboys guys. When a console has underperforming sales and a startling lack of games to play on it, it means it's gonna be plagued with it forever, so screw it.
> 
> *'swhy I hit my PS3 and 3DS with a sledgehammer ages ago and never looked back*.
> It was for the best.



I wanted to hit my 3DS with Triple H sledgehammer...


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

I didn't buy a PS3 until about 2011... or was it 2010? I forget.

Fallout New Vegas was the first game I bought for it. Made the entire purchase worth it.


----------



## steveht93 (May 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Bullying? Please. All you do is continue to post the same things everybody knows and then pretend that it's going to be the same way forever when, newsflash, *no console starts out amazing*. Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, they can blow as much wind up your ass as they want, but anyone with half a brain knows that the full potential of a console isn't realized so early in its life, no matter what either company says.



Are you new to the gaming industry? Ps2 and wii would like to have a talk with you. They all started great and with no good launch line up available. Even psOne started great. 

Ps2 launch line up was quite laughable for the behemoth that is known as the king of consoles today. Wii u failed to build up hype and that will constantly bite it in the ass in the future. Even Nintendo admits it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Are you new to the gaming industry? Ps2 and wii would like to have a talk with you. They all started great and with no good launch line up available. Even psOne started great.
> 
> Ps2 launch line up was quite laughable for the behemoth that is known as the king of consoles today. Wii u failed to "*build up hype* and that will constantly bite it in the ass in the future. Even Nintendo admits it.



Ummm no they didn't. I hope you realize that I was talking about games strictly, because nowhere in that paragraph, nor in the context, does it say I was talking about sales. A company doesn't blow wind up your ass about how much it will sell, they blow wind up your ass about all the new games and features it will have. Except many of those new games and features are never available right at launch. Which is what my point was. Also, the whole potential thing in that paragraph implies games and features, not sales. 

Okay, cool.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

Didn't the DS started it horrible too?


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2013)

It was all horrible, Malvin.

Just horrible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> bunch of units on the shelves even at reduced prices > putting words into people's posts
> 
> this is too easy. imma quit bullying you guys tho. i don't even dislike nintendo.



In order to bully your punches have to hurt. Though I will admit, I find it a bit disheartening you automatically assumed I wouldn't hit a console with a sledgehammer. What am I mssing?! 



steveht93 said:


> Ps2 launch line up was quite laughable for the behemoth that is known as the king of consoles today. Wii u failed to build up hype and that will constantly bite it in the ass in the future. Even Nintendo admits it.



Yeah, you'd have to be an idiot not to, for it's plain as day. And the poor lineup is exactly why I don't own a WiiU yet.

His point is it's just a tad silly to trash a not-even-a-year-old console for a problem that's easily solvable with time. The no-games complaint is stupid whenever it's used, imo.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 4, 2013)

look how flustered you guys are. Death kun is writing novels and shit. and that sarcasm tip is played out shirker.

I never pretend that its gonna be like that for the wiiU forever and quite frankly this is the first time I even commented on that console. Yes, a console's true potential isn't realised this early but even with that in mind the wiiU has done horribly and its prospects aren't as promising as some would want to believe because there's superior hardware soon to be released. But then again Nintendo have pulled bigger achievements with inferior hardware in relation to the competition but that was when that Wii shit was new and the so called casuals weren't up the tablets and phones.

For the sake of some of you, I hope they turn it around. If they make the right games I might even pick a cheap one up from eBay or something.


----------



## Canute87 (May 4, 2013)

And people can always use the argument that no consoles does well at launch but Nintendo consoles also have the track record of falling behind it's competitors somewhere down the line for the better half of two decades .


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2013)

I want to believe Shirker but he has the same avatar as mine.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> look how flustered you guys are. Death kun is writing novels and shit....
> 
> I never pretend that its gonna be like that for the wiiU forever and quite frankly this is the first time I even commented on that console. Yes, a console's true potential isn't realised this early but even with that in mind the wiiU has done horribly and its prospects aren't as promising as some would want to believe because there's superior hardware soon to be released. But then again Nintendo have pulled bigger achievements with inferior hardware in relation to the competition but that was when that Wii shit was new and the so called casuals weren't up the tablets and phones.



Eh, no need to get defensive. Death was simply arguing against a moot point. Everyone here's pretty aware of how lackluster the lineup and reception is right now. I wouldn't exactly call it flustered to argue that pointing out something like that is pointless in all ways besides feather rustling, so that's why he hit you with an essay. But I'm just speaking for him; he can probably explain it better than I can.

As for you and _me_... yeah, I'm flustered...



PoinT_BlanK said:


> that sarcasm tip is played out shirker.



...because if you backhandedly insult my totally real sledgehammer and bring its usage into question *one more time*, there are gonna be some problems, feel me? 



TerminaTHOR said:


> I want to believe Shirker but he has the same avatar as mine.



So it's my current _image_ that's the issue.

Would it help if I donned a HHH set?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2013)

Fandango's dance partner is a better choice for a set.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2013)

Which one?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2013)

Lol people still playing Mario games instead of watching Asura's Wrath. Smh. 

@Shirker

The first lady dancer in his debut the one who looks spanish.


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2013)

Even though I deleted my post, I will say this: Flustered isn't the right word, and I hope a few measly paragraphs aren't your definition of a novel.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2013)

meh I know is not the same case but the WiiU is in a similar situation to the 3DS one. I remember when people were in panic mode when games got canned for it.. EA,Capcom and Konami canned games... then the Price cut hit the 3DS and the Holiday hit with a lot of games.. Look at the 3DS now.. Nintendo can turn around the WiiU but that doesn't mean they are not in trouble. Any smart gamer can see that... At the end is about the games for me.

I am hoping that I have the money to buy a new console this holiday season but I have to see what games are coming and the price for it.  anything over $400 is a huge no for me

So far the PS4 line up is meh.. I don't care for any of those games..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 4, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Eh, no need to get defensive.



defensive? lol nah. I am not the one hiding behind sarcasm, hope and positive expectations.

in fact, this started with some of you trying to play off and dismiss genuine concerns regarding the wii u and it's future.

I mean, fair enough we all have preferences but there's two sides to a coin, if you have it in your beliefs that U will turn it around, cool. But don't act like those that don't are unfounded in what they're saying by dismissing it with "most consoles struggle at the start". The wii U is doing bad even with that in mind and faces the prospect of more powerful hardware that's seemingly already being embraced by third parties. In contrast we have:

*no madden this year for wii u* (that's a system seller, specially in the US, a lot of people would wanna get it on wii u)





Death-kun said:


> and I hope a few measly paragraphs aren't your definition of a novel.



over here, to me they are.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 4, 2013)

EA really fucking nintendo over, it's wrong but hilarious 

what did nintendo do to them again?


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2013)

Rumors are that EA wanted Nintendo to use Origin for all their online services, which would make it so EA basically had control over all of Nintendo's online shenanigans. Nintendo obviously said no, so EA got butthurt.

Or so they say. There's no actual evidence that's what happened, though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 4, 2013)

smh, that's fucked up if true. But blackballing and being that neglecting towards an entire consumer base surely can't be healthy for them in an era where you have to ship millions of copies to break even.

more reason to justifiably hate on EA I guess.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2013)

its a rumor. once more...no evidence that origin dominion was a thing to begin with


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> its a rumor. once more...no evidence that origin dominion was a thing to begin with



Pretty sure it was a thing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

And given with how EA's _"unprecedented support"_ (LOL) with the Wii U has been going on (releasing a port of ME3 while out of nowhere pooping out a trilogy for the current gen systems only), i wouldn't entirely dismiss the whole issue as farce.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> defensive? lol nah. I am not the one hiding behind sarcasm, hope and positive expectations.
> 
> in fact, this started with some of you trying to play off and dismiss genuine concerns regarding the wii u and it's future.



Sorry... didn't mean to offend you by playing off a joke with a sledgehammer another joke. I'll be good. 



Death-kun said:


> Rumors are that EA wanted Nintendo to use Origin for all their online services, which would make it so EA basically had control over all of Nintendo's online shenanigans. Nintendo obviously said no, so EA got butthurt.
> 
> Or so they say. There's no actual evidence that's what happened, though.



That seems a bit too immature. I mean, I know it's EA, but still.... 
I think the dwindling support just has more to do with news of other 3rd parties' dwindling support as well as the WiiU's hardware. Seems like they more than anyone would get cold feet when dollars aren't all but guaranteed.


----------



## steveht93 (May 4, 2013)

The rumor about EA treating the wii u like shit for origin is stupid honestly and has no grounds. Sony and Microsoft are gonna do the same thing with their consoles but you don't see EA not supporting them. Also EA is a company,it's not gonna hold a grudge if profit can be made from Nintendo. 

I'm pretty sure the whole issue is that wii u is not a platform in which EA can make a profit from.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The rumor about EA treating the wii u like shit for origin is stupid honestly and has no grounds. Sony and Microsoft are gonna do the same thing with their consoles but you don't see EA not supporting them. Also EA is a company,it's not gonna hold a grudge if profit can be made from Nintendo.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the whole issue is that wii u is not a platform in which EA can make a profit from.


Without origins


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 4, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Fact is many people know the history with nintendo consoles and won't buy a console that won't see any good games for months in between.


By "history" you mean just the Wii and current Wii U? You should as they were the only Nintendo home consoles to suffer long droughts of quality games and from the handhelds I've only ever heard of the 3DS having that problem. So only recent history really applies and not even fully, as Nintendo's goals with the Wii U aren't the same are they were with the Wii. 

But Nintendoooooooooooooooom I guess.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> By "history" you mean just the Wii and current Wii U? You should as they were the only Nintendo home consoles to suffer long droughts of quality games and from the handhelds I've only ever heard of the 3DS having that problem. So only recent history really applies and not even fully, as Nintendo's goals with the Wii U aren't the same are they were with the Wii.
> 
> But Nintendoooooooooooooooom I guess.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Monster Hunter on WiiU is probably going to last me until Pikmin 3 comes out and beyond.
> 
> Also, I have other consoles and handhelds.
> 
> I probably won't get a PS4 until the inevitable slim model comes out after the first price drop. I would probably upgrade by summer next year if the PS4 could play my PS3 games, but alas...



Yeah, I'm most likely waiting down the line to get a PS4 (i.e. Price drop and/or an updated design). The one thing that made the PS3 initially appealing was it's backwards compatibility and package multimedia capabilities. I can't think of a single game that would have sold me on buying that system. In fact, I use my PS3 for playing my PS2 games and watching Blu Ray movies while playing the occasional PS3 game once in a blue moon. 

Original Grill PS3 > Slim (Current Gen)

The only systems I can think of that I purchase solely because of a game would be most nintendo handhelds due to pokemon and Halo/Halo2 for the XBox.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Pretty sure it was a thing.



_There is no evidence of EA intending to take over Nintendo's online services, nor that being the reason for EA's lack of support_. If you have evidence to the contrary, present it. Otherwise, don't claim it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> _There is no evidence of EA intending to take over Nintendo's online services, nor that being the reason for EA's lack of support_. If you have evidence to the contrary, present it. Otherwise, don't claim it.



It's like you work for a company or something.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> _There is no evidence of EA intending to take over Nintendo's online services, nor that being the reason for EA's lack of support_. If you have evidence to the contrary, present it. Otherwise, don't claim it.



I meant not allowing origin at all not having them take it over.


Deathbringerpt said:


> It's like you work for a company or something.



It's that Bleach set I swear it is.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2013)

Inu's too enamored with actual facts, completely forgetting that this is a video game community, where those are optional. :ignoramus


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I meant not allowing origin at all not having them take it over.




You responded to me after i commented on Death's rumor.



> Originally Posted by *Death-kun  *
> 
> Rumors are that EA wanted Nintendo to use Origin for all their online services, which would make it so EA basically had control over all of Nintendo's online shenanigans. Nintendo obviously said no, so EA got butthurt.



So that's what i took from your words. If i misconstrued them i apologize. Even so, what you said you meant also is under doubt as you need to register for Origins or have an Origins account specifically to access Need for Speed Most wanted U's online services on Wii U.  And they also sell the game on their Origins store. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> It's like you work for a company or something.



Trust me, i'm the last person you should ever accuse of being a corporate appeaser. All i want is for people to understand that its an unsubstantiated rumor that someone falsely created in order to make Nintendo into an EA victim. EA is responsible for many anti consumer practices. But their lack of Nintendo support is not due to Nintendo disallowing Origins.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

Wii U had 3rd party support for 1 week


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

@Inu.

Then what would you propose would be the reason for EA's lack of support from Nintendo, despite claiming their relationship to as tight as a knot? You've got to admit that they've been acting very shady since last year, despite E3 2011 saying otherwise. Something definitely went up in the shadows that we haven't heard about, especially at around E3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> @Inu.
> 
> Then what would you propose would be the reason for EA's lack of support from Nintendo, despite claiming their relationship to as tight as a knot? You've got to admit that they've been acting very shady since last year, despite E3 2011 saying otherwise. Something definitely went up in the shadows that we haven't heard about, especially at around E3.



I have no idea, it could be anything.

Maybe they thought Wii U would be more 'traditional' a concept than what it actually ended up being. Maybe they thought Nintendo would go for something more powerful(this seems to have certain weight because during their conference calls, EA's president would repeatedly say that it was not a next generation console in EA's books based on their investments in technology(aka Frostbite 3, something not supported by Wii U), maybe they just don't think Wii U is worth supporting with the player base it has, maybe they were just being crooked and wanted to make Nintendo look bad by pulling out at the last second.

All i know for sure are 2 things, 


1. EA doesn't take the Wii U seriously as a competitor in league with the other two next gen systems.

2. The reason for their barren support is not because of Nintendo banning Origins on the Wii U.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2013)

It's EA. If they think a port is not gonna make them trillions of dollars, they're not making it happen. It's stupid simple.


----------



## Canute87 (May 4, 2013)

It happened right after the origin thing.


----------



## Canute87 (May 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I have no idea, it could be anything.
> 
> Maybe they thought Wii U would be more 'traditional' a concept than what it actually ended up being. Maybe they thought Nintendo would go for something more powerful(this seems to have certain weight because during their conference calls, EA's president would repeatedly say that it was not a next generation console in EA's books based on their investments in technology(aka Frostbite 3, something not supported by Wii U), maybe they just don't think Wii U is worth supporting with the player base it has, maybe they were just being crooked and wanted to make Nintendo look bad by pulling out at the last second.
> 
> ...



Nintendo flat out stated that the orginal wii wasn't intended to go against the next gen consoles and EA still supported them even went as far as to build different games entirely.

Now they aren't even bothering with games that they can easily port.


It's the origins thing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2013)

*What origins thing* are you referring to?

As far as i know, there is no origins thing to start with, your going to have to be more specific.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

I believe he meant EA's Origin DD/Rights Management store that they wanted to use on Nintendo's OS to gain control of it's servers. Especially when you consider the fact that EA was the one who i remember was involved with building up Nintendo's Account System and etc for their OS (i think i recalled such information of that being stated before).



> All i know for sure are 2 things,
> 
> 
> 1. EA doesn't take the Wii U seriously as a competitor in league with the other two next gen systems.



I'm with you on number one, but i still remain very cautious and skeptical with number 2. I just can't trust EA's absurd practices these days.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2013)

Nintendo already allows EA to control the servers of its games directly, this is the exact same as with the PS3 and 360. That makes no sense. Where did you guys hear this again? From an actual source.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

Over here. 

*RUMOR - The Nintendo, EA and Origin deal that went sour*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nintendo already allows EA to control the servers of its games directly, this is the exact same as with the PS3 and 360. That makes no sense. Where did you guys hear this again? From an actual source.


^
It's just a rather likely rumor. Companies rarely state anything with malice for that in itself is a poor business decision.

Still the best article I've seen on things overall.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

^Damn, what an odd love hate relationship.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2013)

I sincerely doubt Nintendo let anyone besides themselves have a crack at their internal OS management, or would even be in talks with them about it. Even MS and Sony who have much greater ties to those sorts of companies have never let anyone exclusively contract their intellectual property in this manner.

I guess we'll never know for sure however. These sources are pretty dubious however. Anon Reddit postings have a tendency to be as wrong as many times as they are right(especially considering a certain anon posting about how gamestop was switching all gameinformer mags to digital without the customers okay, which by having a close friend working there, i could immediately tell you was total bullshit but it whipped up a frenzy anyway)


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2013)

The EA rumor has ground... Peter Moore went to Japan for a meeting with Nintendo after that everything went south... A lot of inside sources confirmed the Origins deal.. EA helped Nintendo with the online structure and that was the deal they had and Nintendo paid them for it. EA wanted more tho it seem.

After that trip BF3 for the WiiU got canned.. it was a launch title..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2013)

You don't have any source for BF3 being a launch title, especially considering it came out 2 years ago  And you got any links for those sources you keep bringing up?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You don't have any source for BF3 being a launch title, especially considering it came out 2 years ago  And you got any links for those sources you keep bringing up?



I didn't post the news on the WiiU thread a long time ago?



> Now our source from EA tells us that EA and DICE did in fact start working on a Battlefield 3 Wii U version with help from EA Canada, testing out the possibilities with the GamePad controller. However, that project was shelved when EA and Nintendo had a feud regarding Origin’s integration on the Wii U. This supposedly happened in late 2011, and the team that worked on the Wii U version of BF3 was merged into the team that is currently working on Battlefield 4. Battlefield 4 was confirmed a few weeks ago and will be coming in 2013.



The Originis feud was confirmed by a couple of GAF insiders and this canned version of BF3 too..

I don't have the whole thing right now.

of course BF4 is not coming to the WiiU neither..


----------



## Canute87 (May 4, 2013)

So Nintendo has lost EA?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So Nintendo has lost EA?



Since that trip at Japan, yes..

remember EA Held back a finished game name Need For Speed Most Wanted U from the WiiU Launch... They were no racing game at Launch.. The game was done and ready.

Edit: I know about Sonic Kart 2 but I don't count that one


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2013)

*EA*
Canned BF3
bad ports
Held Back NFS MWU for whatever reason
No Madded 2013
No Tiger Wood 2013
No BF4
and now FIFA 2013 is on the limbo..


----------



## Canute87 (May 4, 2013)

Has it ever been this bad for a nintendo console?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Has it ever been this bad for a nintendo console?



No, not even in the N64... it is something to be worried about...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> The Originis feud was confirmed by a couple of GAF insiders and this canned version of BF3 too..



Well, that certainly confirms whats up.

Why did EA have to ask for more than we they could chew....


----------



## Canute87 (May 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> No, not even in the N64... it is something to be worried about...



And people actually think they'll be fine? 

My only real concern is what's going to happen to the industry if nintendo can't manage.

Iwata is right. the AAA gaming industry has been declining, games are too expensive to try anything new and many developers are going to simple route of first person shooters and pumping sequel after sequel.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2013)

There is a reason why I said that EA is trying to Dreamcast the WiiU... I don't know how bad that meeting went in Japan but Nintendo "No" really pissed a lot of people at EA..

Anyone here just need to read the news between the lines.. EA just do not care anymore and if you are expecting support from them for the WiiU, good luck with that one.. If anything Nintendo may have to pay a lof of money for any port from them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

@Canute.

You think Next Gen will suffer harder with the AAA budget business not becoming profitable enough until a developer tries to break even with multiplats? 



> Anyone here just need to read the news between the lines.. EA just do not care anymore and if you are expecting support from them for the WiiU, good luck with that one.. If anything Nintendo may have to pay a lof of money for any port from them.



Pretty much.

Nintendo shouldn't have to bend over EA's blasphemous regurgitated request over wanting Origins to be integrated. I mean yeah, things may have went sour after the Japanese trip (from what you've said assuming we're 100% on that) but if EA wants to Dreamcast anything over not getting their way then they can finish themselves off for all i care. After the SimCity's fiasco, i hold nothing of sympathy towards EA's profits declining with losses getting shoved right up their rectums.


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2013)

EA are teh devul.


----------



## Canute87 (May 4, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> @Canute.
> 
> You think Next Gen will suffer harder with the AAA budget business not becoming profitable enough until a developer tries to break even with multiplats?



I'm starting to think so. Many companies  have shut down and others have to be begging for support.

Even Iwata pointed out that it's getting harder to sell games between the prices of 50 - 60. As easy as Sony made it out to be to the public I'm very sure they're under similar pressure.

I'm not sure exactly what Ubisoft did to be able to get their game to work on 360, ps3, Wii U PC and PS4 But I can only assume many other companies are going to do the same thing.  

Being exclusive doesn't pay off anymore Kojima and Koonami apparently learned that lesson with MGS4.

As for the PS4 and 720 I'm starting to think whether or not their great sales in the future will be completely attributed to the games rather than the other multimedia features of the systems which truly doesn't help the gaming market.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2013)

WiiU Owners should support Ubisoft... even with their dick move with Rayman Legend, they are supporting the console more than anyone.


----------



## Canute87 (May 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> EA are teh devul.



I always referred to EA as evil assholes ever since they purchased the exclusive rights to madden NFL those years back. And while they did suffer for the Simcity they can always come back if only temporarily and trick people into thinking they actually give a shit.

But people will buy EA games as long as they are good and they are still one of the major third party publishers in the industry despite being the worst company in america...twice


----------



## Canute87 (May 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> WiiU Owners should support Ubisoft... even with their dick move with Rayman Legend, they are supporting the console more than anyone.



Ubisoft right now comes off as a godsend of a company when it comes to supporting the Wii U I just hope the Wii U owners can appreciate that before it's gone.

If a console is only getting buy on first party titles it really doesn't make sense for them to be a console manufacturer.


----------



## Reyes (May 4, 2013)

Wait the Origins rumor was true, man EA..........


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I didn't post the news on the WiiU thread a long time ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know who the members were who said this? 

And did this come from gaf?



> Now our source from EA tells us that EA and DICE did in fact start working on a Battlefield 3 Wii U version with help from EA Canada, testing out the possibilities with the GamePad controller. However, that project was shelved when EA and Nintendo had a feud regarding Origin?s integration on the Wii U. This supposedly happened in late 2011, and the team that worked on the Wii U version of BF3 was merged into the team that is currently working on Battlefield 4. Battlefield 4 was confirmed a few weeks ago and will be coming in 2013.



I'm trying to follow up your sources cause i've never heard about this, its a big deal


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2013)

In all seriousness, I don't expect many developers to abandon the huge install base of the PS3 and 360 anytime soon. Which means that developers won't be striving for top-notch graphics that the PS4 and 720 can handle but the PS3 and 360 can't. Not only would doing that cost more money than it does right now to develop a game, but then you'd have to try to sell that game on a system with a fraction of the PS3/360's install base and somehow make a profit off of it. It just isn't feasible. 

I expect we'll be seeing a lot of what Ubisoft is doing. A lot of PS3/360/WiiU/PC/PS4/720 games, and each version is somewhat optimized for the system it's on. Like how the PC, PS4 and 720 versions of Watch_Dogs have slightly better graphics, better AI and whatever other benefits come from having better RAM and a better CPU, while the PS3/360/WiiU versions are basically just "downgraded" but still very playable. 

And devs can continue this for a few years to get used to the new systems and to help build the install base. 

I might be talking out of my ass, but this makes a lot of sense in my mind.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

@Canute

Well there must have been a reason of why we saw more JRPGs shift handhelds (DS) than consoles since the start of the 7th gen. 

I'm sure Sony aren't too pressured by it.....well i think.....unless Next Gen software costs begin to increase at $70 (which i personally see as a disaster for the market to come if that actually were to happen).

Ubisoft's games and the upcoming ones are developed on current gen tech, than ported on the PC and will be up-ported as cross gen on the PS4/720. So it's not too hard to understand how their Engine is up and running on all the platforms dictated, though i bet this will become a thing until the PS4/720 kicks off. Although one could say that this could make people wanting jumping on Next Gen hold out since cross gen games are also on current gen platforms with a far bigger install base.

They love Sony too much, Kojima would still go for it. 

Well, hey at least there'd still be the 3DS around for developers not willing to go for higher costs since the system is cheaper and all. 



> despite being the worst company in america...twice



Wouldn't be surprised if they'd go for a third strike. 



> expect we'll be seeing a lot of what Ubisoft is doing. A lot of PS3/360/WiiU/PC/PS4/720 games, and each version is somewhat optimized for the system it's on. Like how the PC, PS4 and 720 versions of Watch_Dogs have slightly better graphics, better AI and whatever other benefits come from having better RAM and a better CPU, while the PS3/360/WiiU versions are basically just "downgraded" but still very playable



There's a good reason why we're seeing more Engines from third parties being scaleable for Next Gen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Do you know who the members were who said this?
> 
> And did this come from gaf?
> 
> ...



I am going to try and get those tomorrow. Playing MH3U right now and I am also going to put all the info together about the feud...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2013)

Also the EA Origin thing is still mark as a rumor everywhere even with the GAF insiders.. Now a lot of people are assuming that the info is correct..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2013)

So Inuhanyou, how would you legitimately react if you believed in the source about the EA and Nintendo feud? So i doubt there's any BS'ing involved with what Malv just bought up.



> WiiU Owners should support Ubisoft... even with their dick move with Rayman Legend, they are supporting the console more than anyone.



.......Damnit.  

Better hop to it with Rayman Legends and Watch Dogs then.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (May 4, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Wait the Origins rumor was true, man EA..........



It's a rumor mate,not confirmed and might never be. I seriously doubt it. EA will never miss an opertunity of profite and the wii u is just not profitable for EA at the moment.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 5, 2013)

Just because it isn't a rumor doesn't mean it can't have weight in it. 

It isn't "profitable" for EA because they wanted to drive a brick up their asses with releasing late ports with a higher price tag, removed content, and P.R. BS about how close their relationship is with Nintendo (ahaahaha sure EA) when in reality their support screams half assed and pathetic. 

My money will be better spent on other third party franchises from companies than EA's products once i get my PS4.


----------



## Reyes (May 5, 2013)

Well then call me if you guys get more info


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So Nintendo has lost EA?



Never been a better reason to buy a WiiU


----------



## steveht93 (May 5, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> My money will be better spent on other third party franchises from companies than EA's products once i get my PS4.


 
Then when I get the ps4 as well make sure to add me so I can kick you ass in some multiplayer bro


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Never been a better reason to buy a WiiU


Anything that contributes to telling EA to fuck off is a good cause.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Anything that contributes to telling EA to fuck off is a good cause.



if they release a re-design with a motto "EA can go blow a BBC" I'd pre-order that shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Then when I get the ps4 as well make sure to add me so I can kick you ass in some multiplayer bro



Is that a threat, or a *promise*? 

Better crank up your PSN ID just in case you want a glimpse of my skills online.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 5, 2013)

add me too when i get mine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

You guys are gonna get this on launch? 

I still have not seen anything note-worthy game-wise for any next-gen.. Maybe Bayo2, but I won't buy a WiiU just for that. Sure I'll buy a WiiU and PS4 eventually, but it's still too soon for me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 5, 2013)

im gonna get them anyway. ill just skip the lollygaggin and buy ps4


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 5, 2013)

i will too so add me up as well brehs :amazed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

what will you guys play? BF, COD, or KZ?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2013)

Only reason I bought a Wii U already is because I never owned a Wii. Now I get to play the Wii games I missed out on without having to buy the system I never really wanted. The wonders of backwards compatibility.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

shit man don't bring this shit up. My PS3 recently broke, if PS4 had BC I would have just waited for launch and just buy it. But instead I will buy another PS3 at the end of this month.


----------



## Reyes (May 5, 2013)

Any rumors about the next Xbox price?

Oh and I'am getting PS4 at launch.


----------



## steveht93 (May 5, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Any rumors about the next Xbox price?
> 
> Oh and I'am getting PS4 at launch.



Rumors say that it's gonna launch at 499$ without subscription and 299$ with a 2 year Xbox live plan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Rumors say that it's gonna launch at 499$ without subscription and *299$ with a 2 year Xbox live plan.*



An obligatory 2 year payed subscription?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 5, 2013)

$499?? No way that's about as much as the tard pack PS3 launch unit.


----------



## steveht93 (May 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> An obligatory 2 year payed subscription?



Yes,otherwise you have to pay 499$ to get it. But those are just rumors. 

Here is the rumor:

If this is true about the contract,you will eventually pay more than the initial 499$ price tag but in the bright side you will get Xbox live gold.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

700 dollars for a console? 

I don't even wanna meet the rich ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that will buy this shit..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Yes,otherwise you have to pay 499$ to get it. But those are just rumors.
> 
> Here is the rumor:
> 
> If this is true about the contract,you will eventually pay more than the initial 499$ price tag but in the bright side you will get Xbox live gold.



Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Fraust (May 5, 2013)

Nobody want my gamertag? Nobody getting the Infinitwat?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

Shit... Ya'll really gonna buy PS4 at launch for COD and BF4?


----------



## Canute87 (May 5, 2013)

I figured they'd do it with killzone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

still a little bit too sad. at least I bought my PS3 because of DMC4 announcement.


----------



## Canute87 (May 5, 2013)

Well here's the thing, it has to start somewhere but Sony might have to be the one to make the first move with dedicated exclusives before third party really start to fully jump over.

The star wars 1313 and thief that they hyped up to be next gen was built with unreal 3 technology and they looked really good so that's going to be a hell of a challenge.

I mean smaller developers aren't going to spend millions to get a game on a system that it won't see a big profit. Fucking kojima couldn't do it how the hell are smaller guys going to do that with less significant games? 

The smaller guys will have no choice but to stay with the current platforms and the bigger guys won't be stupid enough to not port the games across all avaiable platforms but then why would a consumer spend god knows how much money on a new console when they can get their fix for $200 less?  This is an interesting situation. Iwata definately had a point about graphics not getting much better but he was probably a few years behind that notion. 

Sony and Microsoft have their right to add their multi-media capabilities because that might be the only thing to give them an edge.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 5, 2013)

im getting my ps4 for a lot of games....just like i bought my ps3 for kh3 versus13.....tlg among others  i just never thought after all this time those game would partially be why im buying a ps4 as well


----------



## Canute87 (May 5, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> im getting my ps4 for a lot of games....just like i bought my ps3 for kh3 versus13.....tlg among others  i just never thought after all this time those game would partially be why im buying a ps4 as well



Has sony admitted that the last guardian is dead now.  I don't know what the hell was the point of revealing a game that was nowhere near completion.


----------



## steveht93 (May 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> Shit... Ya'll really gonna buy PS4 at launch for COD and BF4?



I'm getting it for infamous second son and knack,but I might pick up ghosts and bf4 if they turn out really good.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 5, 2013)

The Last Guardian was the only thing close to a system seller for me on the PS3. I never actually bought one myself but my best friend and roommate did despite already having a 360

Every console manufacturer has had their skippable console so far. For Nintendo it was the Wii, for Sony the PS3 and for Microsoft the original Xbox and quite likely the nextbox if the rumors are true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 5, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Has sony admitted that the last guardian is dead now.  I don't know what the hell was the point of revealing a game that was nowhere near completion.



ueda has implied it will reannouced at e3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I'm getting it for infamous second son and knack,but I might pick up ghosts and bf4 if they turn out really good.



SS looks okay-ish and knack isn't a launch title IIRC.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 5, 2013)

khris, those aren't the only games at launch you know, cerny said it will have the strongest launch line-up for a ps console, e3 should be good for gaming announcements 

regardless, i'm getting it asap, killzone is one of the few fps i actually like, dead son, i'll probably pick up destiny too, and i'm getting the new assassin's creed and watch_dogs on it..and since i'm also keeping my PS3, i should be good

Canute, last I heard, the last guardian was now a ps4 project apparently. 



> "I apologise to people who are waiting for the game," Yoshida told Kotkau.
> 
> "Ueda-san is still working on it, he's creative-directing it and that the team in the Japan studios are working hard," he added.
> 
> "We are waiting for the right time to re-introduce The Last Guardian."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *khris, those aren't the only games at launch you know, cerny said it will have the strongest launch line-up for a ps console, e3 should be good for gaming announcements *
> 
> regardless, i'm getting it asap, killzone is one of the few fps i actually like, dead son, i'll probably pick up destiny too, and i'm getting the new assassin's creed and watch_dogs on it..and since i'm also keeping my PS3, i should be good
> 
> Canute, last I heard, the last guardian was now a ps4 project apparently.



Yeah, yeah, I know. But I am talking about the launch titles we know of now. A lot might change after E3.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 5, 2013)

refer to 2nd paragraph for my answer as to why i'm copping it asap then

i will buy most cross-gen games on it, tryna get the best experience possible from some titles

also, has gta v been announced as cross gen yet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2013)

360 and PS3 IIRC.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 5, 2013)

santa monica said it would be possible to put gow3 an gowa on ps4 at 1080p60fps easily yesterday....even with all of the cell processor configurations in place. to brute force through the most techically accomplished games of this generation...ps4 is as powerful as it needs to be.  it got me hyped i admit


----------



## Canute87 (May 5, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> santa monica said it would be possible to put gow3 an gowa on ps4 at 1080p60fps easily yesterday....even with all of the cell processor configurations in place. to brute force through the most techically accomplished games of this generation...ps4 is as powerful as it needs to be.  it got me hyped i admit



They are probably one of the very few developers capable of doing that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 5, 2013)

well they are pretty good


----------



## Canute87 (May 5, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> well they are pretty good



That they are.

Just look on what they did with the PS3's hardware that had most developers crying.

Can you imagine the shit they are going to do with PS4's architecture that has every developer loving it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 5, 2013)

well the only question now is why do i have to wait


----------



## Reyes (May 5, 2013)

Isn't Nintendo having 2 small conferences at E3, one for Investors and press?


----------



## GermanShepherd (May 5, 2013)

Can't believe it's already been 7 years since the ps3 was released. Oh well, still saving money to get a ps4!


----------



## Canute87 (May 5, 2013)

Can't believe it's not butter.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 5, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Isn't Nintendo having 2 small conferences at E3, one for Investors and press?



Don't know about investors but they've always had smaller conferences in addition to their big one. Last year they had one devoted to the 3DS and they've had round table conferences open to the press so I'd assume it'd be like that.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2013)

I hope this generation doesn't last as long as the 7th gen did.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 5, 2013)

im callin 6 years...it will be 8 years for this gen


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I hope this generation doesn't last as long as the 7th gen did.



Same, 6 years should have been enough. We need our Next Generation now.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I hope this generation doesn't last as long as the 7th gen did.



Eh, I think that we're moving in the direction of long console cycles or at least we will be when it concerns Microsoft and Sony.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 5, 2013)

i doubt it...a majority of the pubs thought it hurt the industry even stretching it out 2 years more...


----------



## teddy (May 5, 2013)

So when are they displaying the ps4 and when is it to be released?

i haven't really kept up with this as many updates as i wanted to


----------



## Canute87 (May 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I hope this generation doesn't last as long as the 7th gen did.



So you want the PS5 to come out with new technology with an expensive price tag on the system at launch only to wait until the price of the console drops?

Doesn't make much sense to want that.


----------



## Patchouli (May 5, 2013)

All I want is for the next Xbox to troll us all as hard as Windows 8's new UI did.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Same, 6 years should have been enough. We need our Next Generation now.



But Asa it has been here all along already.


----------



## Patchouli (May 5, 2013)

We need to start naming these generations.

All this "Next-gen/Current-gen" stuff is hard to talk about.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 6, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> We need to start naming these generations.
> 
> All this "Next-gen/Current-gen" stuff is hard to talk about.



They're already numbered.


----------



## Patchouli (May 6, 2013)

Numbered?

I'm talking cool names like...The Flaming Alpha Centaur Generation. 

Admittedly, that's not cool at all.

But I'm sure someone can think of something better that is more memorable than numbers.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i doubt it...a majority of the pubs thought it hurt the industry even stretching it out 2 years more...



Perhaps, we'll see where things go in the future.



? said:


> So when are they displaying the ps4 and when is it to be released?
> 
> i haven't really kept up with this as many updates as i wanted to



Probably at E3.  The release date will likely be late 2013.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

calling this gen, DLC gen


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Numbered?
> 
> I'm talking cool names like...The Flaming Alpha Centaur Generation.
> 
> ...



1st - The Genesis
2nd - Dark Ages
3rd - The 2nd coming
4th - The Great War
5th - The 3-Dimensional Era
6th - The Immersion Era
7th - The Internet Era
8th - The Social Era(?)

Anyone got any better ones? I thought this up in about 10 minutes. Hell, let's make a game of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

thinking 7th could be the dark ages too, I mean the libraries were lacking compared to the 2 prior gens


----------



## steveht93 (May 6, 2013)

The titles in the 7th generation weren't lacking in my opinion. This generation was good actually.

The 6th generation should be called "dark lord Playstation 2 shows bitches how it's done era". The 8th generation should be called "kaz Hirai strikes back era"


----------



## Canute87 (May 6, 2013)

6th generation was the japanese era.

7th generation saw the rise of the western game market.  

Why do you think the 360 and PS2 did so well in their respective generations?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> 6th generation was the japanese era.
> 
> *7th generation saw the rise of the western game market.
> *
> Why do you think the 360 and PS2 did so well in their respective generations?



more reason to call it "dark ages" 


I mean we seriously got this, FUCKING THIS:-


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> more reason to call it "dark ages"
> 
> 
> I mean we seriously got this, FUCKING THIS:-



Except DmC doesn't represent the advent of the western gaming market in any way possible. It had shit publicity, shit gameplay, shit reception and shit sales.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except DmC doesn't represent the advent of the western gaming market in any way possible. It had shit publicity, shit gameplay, shit reception and shit sales.



well what i meant is how an established Japanese franchise was handed to a western dev.

there was also Castlevania.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2013)

That was more of a Inafune thing anyway. Even Capcom is dropping blind outsourcing now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

Man I'd do anything for us to go back to the old Metriodvania goodness of last gen or at least DS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2013)

Don't remind me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

that's why HoS was one my favorite games this gen. It's basically  Metroidvania with friends..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

> BURBANK & REDWOOD CITY, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- The Walt Disney Company (NYSE: DIS) and Electronic Arts Inc. (NASDAQ: EA) today announced a new multi-year exclusive licensing agreement to develop and publish globally new games based on Star Wars characters and storylines.
> 
> Under the agreement, EA will develop and publish new Star Wars titles for a core gaming audience, spanning all interactive platforms and the most popular game genres, while Disney will retain certain rights to develop new titles within the mobile, social, tablet and online game categories.
> 
> ...



EA just got more powerful...


----------



## Reyes (May 6, 2013)

Already made a thread about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

STOP GIVING EA MONEY YOU GAMER ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Canute87 (May 6, 2013)

And EA's non-support of Nintendo really doesn't make things any better.

EA can just give the bloody thing to bioware and let them work whatever magic they can.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 6, 2013)

Inb4 ea starts developing games with rotoscoping


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2013)

EA will launch their own console in 2015. It will be the best console ever created. Cant wait for dat glorious day.


----------



## Fraust (May 7, 2013)

Every part of the console would be sold separately.

$400 base. $100 HDMI cable. $50 power cable. $60/month internet. $80 controllers (that only work with EA battery packs). $15 activation code to allow it to work.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 8, 2013)

So Xbox isn't always on and they plan on having tiered subscription plans


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2013)

*Capcom*



> As for future prospects, the industry is expected to find an increasingly mature market of home video games, which is our core business segment. *Even though a full lineup of new home video game consoles will eventually be released, the industry is likely to be in a period of scant new product releases over the near future, awaiting the full-scale launch of the next generation machines. In the meantime, development costs are projected to soar as advanced and multiple functions are added to hardware. Business alliances and consolidations may therefore occur in increasing numbers.*
> 
> The emergence of smartphones has lent momentum to platforms other than game-only machines. Amid this development, the social game market is projected to be on a growing. Competition is thus expected to become extremely intense among companies.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2013)

Lost Planet 3 is going to crash and burn. That's gonna hurt.

The outsourcing is already showing tremendous improvement with Wayforward working on Ducktales HD.


----------



## steveht93 (May 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Capcom*



Should we even care? If anyone wants to bitch about development costs and shit they should move to making indie games,ask for community funding,or just stop making games and die then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

Capcom can stop making games for all I care, it's actually better than shitting on their franchises..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2013)

The problem is capcom hasnt been making the games themselves for awhile^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

making/giving them to half-assed devs.. they can go bankrupt for all i give a shit..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2013)

Unfortunately they cant, I want MH4, and I want them to do something with the IP's they let die ( IE SELL THEM TO PLATINUM GAMES)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_o-7kmXEiu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2013)

EA should go bankrupt before Cacpcom. 



steveht93 said:


> Should we even care? If anyone wants to bitch about development costs and shit they should move to making indie games,ask for community funding,or just stop making games and die then.





When projecting higher dev costs = bitching? It's kind of a valid concern if you think about it.



> The 6th generation should be called "dark lord Playstation 2 shows bitches how it's done era". The 8th generation should be called "kaz Hirai strikes back era"



6th gen was the PS2's turf anyhow. Though for the 8th gen i'm not really sure who'll dominate one of the other, since multiplats are more common now and i almost doubt third parties will drop the Nextbox in support either. So in a way Kaz and whoever-the-hell-MS's current CEO are gonna have to share another 7th gen cross support once again. 

Though i think it's obvious that the DS baby shakes the 7th gen EASILY. As in "The supreme handheld masterace era bitchin' and puttin' console in their place."


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2013)

Lol easy guys. I still want EA to release their own console as a last ditch effort and also for the lulz before they go bankrupt.


----------



## steveht93 (May 9, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> EA should go bankrupt before Cacpcom.


nope,EA shouldn't go bankrupt otherwise I'd get stuck with stupid PES from konami. Over my and many millions dead bodies. 







> When projecting higher dev costs = bitching? It's kind of a valid concern if you think about it.



It's a valid concern but some people blow it out of proportions *cough*malving2t*cough*. Development costs has been constantly rising with each new generation. 




> Though i think it's obvious that the DS baby shakes the 7th gen EASILY. As in "The supreme handheld masterace era bitchin' and puttin' console in their place."




Nope,with all my "respect" to the DS(....) it didn't create a huge ripple in the 7th generation and the generation shouldn't be called after it. 7th generation should be called "dark ages:rise of the DLC".


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2013)

*Rumour: IB Times sources says next Xbox is called "Xbox Infinity", releasing May 21st*




> Sources related to development of the new Xbox have confirmed to IBTimes UK that the console, which is scheduled to be launched on 21 May, will be called Infinity. The new information follows a supposed leaked image which appeared on Reddit recently, advertising the Xbox Infinity. Prior to that, the new Xbox was labelled either Xbox 720, a natural successor of the name Xbox 360, or Durango, its alleged development codename.
> 
> But sources have now revealed the console will be named Infinity and that development kits are already in the hands of studios. However, when contacted for confirmation, Microsoft said it "does not comment on rumour and speculation."
> 
> Another image which appeared on NeoGaf suggested the next Xbox would be simply called "Xbox" with Microsoft losing any numbers or subtitles, similar to Apple's naming of the latest iPad. However, a user on VG Leaks examined the picture and found the lettering was not in a straight line, implying the logo was not created by Microsoft professionals.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2013)

That makes NO sense. How could MS launch it this early when it hasn't even been revealed?? The source has to be 100% BS or else the PS4 will get the upper chance.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2013)

it was taen from a mock up thread on 4chan. it is false


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2013)

why is it called Xbox Tits again?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2013)

> Nope,with all my "respect" to the DS(....;lmao) it didn't create a huge ripple in the 7th generation and the generation shouldn't be called after it. 7th generation should be called "dark ages:rise of the DLC".



Your right, it's the DS Lite that deserves to be bestowed of the title. Because everything took off after that, giving handhelds their own distinct personality.   Even the PSP wasn't a slouch either. Yeah, but only for the console section (thank god....). :


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhWl5ZTTBaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (May 10, 2013)

It's going to be expensive too.


----------



## steveht93 (May 10, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> It's going to be expensive too.



What is going to be expensive?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> What is going to be expensive?



Gems aren't cheap.


----------



## Canute87 (May 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> What is going to be expensive?



Those high quality games taking most use of the ps4's hardware.


----------



## steveht93 (May 10, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Those high quality games taking most use of the ps4's hardware.




Quality doesn't come cheap


----------



## Bishamon (May 10, 2013)

Neither does bad quality as some games will tell you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Those high quality games taking most use of the ps4's hardware.



because we need even more of a big reason for devs to be lazy.. you know you'll get "production costs are too high, so if it's not a sure-thing to make profit it won't be made" type of shit.


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Those high quality games taking most use of the ps4's hardware.



The big question is high quality as a game or high quality as a movie? Because we all know that graphics =/= quality as a game.


----------



## Superstars (May 11, 2013)

Can somebody tell me when the new PS4 and Xbox will be coming out? And is it worth buying the current xbox  now since this new one is coming out?


----------



## dream (May 11, 2013)

Superstars said:


> Can somebody tell me when the new PS4 and Xbox will be coming out? And is it worth buying the current xbox  now since this new one is coming out?



There isn't a solid release date for either console but late 2013 or early 2014 would be a good guess.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2013)

Superstars said:


> Can somebody tell me when the new PS4 and Xbox will be coming out? And is it worth buying the current xbox  now since this new one is coming out?



since everyone hate backwards compatibility now, most likely.
[YOUTUBE]OYSCjGbv3YY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (May 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> because we need even more of a big reason for devs to be lazy.. you know you'll get "production costs are too high, so if it's not a sure-thing to make profit it won't be made" type of shit.



That's the problem with the game market these days. During the atari days what caused the crash was that the market was plagued with utter SHIT.

This generation, costs is what's the real problem. As a result less risks will be taken which will starve innovation.



Death-kun said:


> The big question is high quality as a game or high quality as a movie? Because we all know that graphics =/= quality as a game.



Indeed. But I'm sure these third party developers know that just by being on the PS4 isn't going to guarantee them great sales and if their more seasoned competitors are making high quality games with great graphics to boot they have to do the same. Fact is Bad graphics can't equate to a good game at this level not when  technology has come so far and especially the rep that the PS4 has managed to gather as being the "developer console". So it's like everybody is getting sucked into the tides.

Whoever by some miracle can make a console that makes it considerably cheap and fast to create high quality AAA games will start the second revolution IMO.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Fact is Bad graphics can't equate to a good game at this level not when  technology has come so far and especially the rep that the PS4 has managed to gather as being the "developer console". So it's like everybody is getting sucked into the tides.
> 
> Whoever by some miracle can make a console that makes it considerably cheap and fast to create high quality AAA games will start the second revolution IMO.



Man these graphics are too horrible not buying.


----------



## Canute87 (May 11, 2013)

I heard that aliens colonial marines sold over 1 million copies.


How the fuck did that happen?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> That's the problem with the game market these days. During the atari days what caused the crash was that the market was plagued with utter SHIT.
> *
> This generation, costs is what's the real problem. As a result less risks will be taken which will starve innovation.*




Problem is gamers buy into that shit, look at BF/CoD sales.. publishers wont innovate if they just follow easy-money making formula..



Unlosing Ranger said:


> since everyone hate backwards compatibility now, most likely.
> [YOUTUBE]OYSCjGbv3YY[/YOUTUBE]



This actually happened huh?


----------



## αshɘs (May 11, 2013)

it sucks, but it has been known for a long time. Not sure why people are jumping on it now. Probably a THQ legacy.



Canute87 said:


> I heard that aliens colonial marines sold over 1 million copies.
> 
> 
> How the fuck did that happen?



shipped, not sold. At least I hope so.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2013)

all i need to know is, when can i order the ps4...


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2013)

The hyphens. The bolding. Why?

I mean, fair points, but, pfft.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 11, 2013)

Price tiering is definitely something that is going to need to become more common in the future, especially when things like sales on digital game are already quite common.


----------



## MCTDread (May 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I heard that aliens colonial marines sold over 1 million copies.
> 
> 
> How the fuck did that happen?



A lot of anticipation and excitement. And just like Duke Nukem Forever it was shit.

I just hope these consoles have a solid and functional launch lineup.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 12, 2013)

Nintendo had a nice lineup. All of dem were Mario parlor games and shit.


----------



## Bishamon (May 12, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> A lot of anticipation and excitement. And just like Duke Nukem Forever it was shit.
> 
> I just hope these consoles have a solid and functional launch lineup.



It's certainly shaping up to be one though Ymmv


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]b2haKPefO3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (May 13, 2013)

Lol and we thought square Enix is gonna change. Lol

God I hope they lose more money those bastards.


----------



## αshɘs (May 13, 2013)

probably fake


----------



## Fraust (May 13, 2013)

I like it. Let it be real.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

Back then console designs had heart behind them. 




They legit looked like gaming devices. Not all that social bullshit shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Lol and we thought square Enix is gonna change. Lol
> 
> God I hope they lose more money those bastards.



Here here.

S.E. = dead since the beginning 7th generation. What utter horseshit, it makes me wish for some of their IP along with their developers would get sold off to a different company that wouldn't try to butcher them.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> Back then console designs had heart behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Back then consoles were designed with kids in mind, now they need to look hi-tech for the adults that recently got in to gaming because it's trendy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

No wonder the current designs suck


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 13, 2013)

I like it 

anything black is a plus in my book, will looks discreet in my room

hope it's real

lol Khris that PSX is just a gray box, awful, i do like that n64 design tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

And that fake PS4 is just a black box. But the PSX at least looked like a gadget that will play games.


----------



## Canute87 (May 13, 2013)

Why can't the console just be a decent size where they don't need to make a "slim version".


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> And that fake PS4 is just a black box. But the PSX at least looked like a gadget that will play games.



_"anything black is a plus in my book"_

also, the psx looks too "plastic", personal preference I guess, but seeing as the new consoles do more than just playing games their designs should reflect that, their target audience and the times we live in :shrug


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> Back then console designs had heart behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of those consoles look ugly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Both of those consoles look ugly.



>Gooners fan 
>Ugliness 
>



PoinT_BlanK said:


> _"anything black is a plus in my book"_
> 
> also, the psx looks too "plastic", personal preference I guess, but seeing as the new consoles do more than just playing games their designs should reflect that, their target audience and the times we live in :shrug



Yeah.. Personal preference. I just hate the current-gen designs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Why can't the console just be a decent size where they don't need to make a "slim version".



its a part of basic modern console design. the hardware manufacturer updates their design to take advantage of efficiencies not possible on initial manufacturing of the products to save money. getting the same result with less money and strain.   for ps3 this gen it was progressive die shrinks, going cheap on the externals aka super slim and cutting out the emotion engine. for 360 it was progressive die shrinks and finally, combining the gpu and cpu into an apu like SoC(which actually gave the 360 a decent power increase just by combining the two components but thats a different story).            


if it makes you feel better, both the ps4 and 720 will be taking advantage of these things from the start. they will both be SoC apus with dies half the size of ps3 360 and wii u. very power effecient machines right out of the gate.


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> Back then console designs had heart behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> They legit looked like gaming devices.



Yes, I too happen to have 3 hands. Not sure what drove Nintendo to chase that demographic, but I wasn't complaining back then and I'm not complaining now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Yes, I too happen to have 3 hands. Not sure what drove Nintendo to chase that demographic, but I wasn't complaining back then and I'm not complaining now



Controller sucks I know


----------



## steveht93 (May 14, 2013)

I agree with khris,back then consoles looked better and had that gaming console vibe. Also am I the only one that's liked the psOne CD-ROM cases more than these new blueray and DVD plastic boxes?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I agree with khris,back then consoles looked better and had that gaming console vibe. Also am I the only one that's liked the psOne CD-ROM cases more than these new blueray and DVD plastic boxes?



No. Those also looked great 

They were bulky, that's what I like most about them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> its a part of basic modern console design. the hardware manufacturer updates their design to take advantage of efficiencies not possible on initial manufacturing of the products to save money. getting the same result with less money and strain.   for ps3 this gen it was progressive die shrinks, going cheap on the externals aka super slim and cutting out the emotion engine. for 360 it was progressive die shrinks and finally, combining the gpu and cpu into an apu like SoC(which actually gave the 360 a decent power increase just by combining the two components but thats a different story).
> 
> 
> if it makes you feel better, both the ps4 and 720 will be taking advantage of these things from the start. they will both be SoC apus with dies half the size of ps3 360 and wii u. very power effecient machines right out of the gate.



Super shit more liek it


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2013)

*Take-Two says next-gen development will be complicated and costly*



> "There's nothing straightforward about making what we hope will be the standard bearers of the industry. And there's no question that developing for what will be next-gen will be complicated and for the type of titles we do, will be costly," Zelnick said today in a post-earnings financial call.
> 
> Zelnick's comments today don't match up with what the executive said in November. At the time, he did not foresee a significant increase in development costs for next-generation games. In fact, he said the opposite would be the more likely scenario--that games would become easier to make.
> 
> "We don't have a ramp up of operating expenses for next-generation," Zelnick said at the time. "Do we believe the titles to be a whole lot more expensive to make for next-gen? And the answer is we do not."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

Devs bitchin and whining..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Take-Two says next-gen development will be complicated and costly*



He was wrong.
Go to the wii U fuckers


----------



## steveht93 (May 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He was wrong.
> Go to the wii U fuckers



Do you want take-two to go bankrupt?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Do you want take-two to go bankrupt?



He wants everybody to go bankrupt


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> He wants everybody to go bankrupt



They'll go bankrupt anyway may as well have it be on the wii U


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

Then they"ll make it big in the chocolate industry^


----------



## God Movement (May 14, 2013)

Any new games announced for the PS4 I should know about?


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I agree with khris,back then consoles looked better and had that gaming console vibe. Also am I the only one that's liked the psOne CD-ROM cases more than these new blueray and DVD plastic boxes?



I was never a fan, myself. Wanna see my collection of damaged or broken PS1/Dreamcast cases?

What the new DVD cases lack in sheen, they make up for in durability and making games easier to find on a shelf.


----------



## Fraust (May 14, 2013)

My FFVIII case has a crack that looks like Squall's scar.


----------



## steveht93 (May 14, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I was never a fan, myself. Wanna see my collection of damaged or broken PS1/Dreamcast cases?
> 
> What the new DVD cases lack in sheen, they make up for in durability and making games easier to find on a shelf.



I was young back then but I don't really remember breaking any of my cases.


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Any new games announced for the PS4 I should know about?



What kind of games do you like?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2013)

He likes pounding games like the Witcher 2


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Any new games announced for the PS4 I should know about?



Maybe War Thunder...maybe. Even though i hate f2p games


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

Back to your Mikasa set I see.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2013)

yeap.....................


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

Do we know if we are going to get anymore info about the PS4 before E3?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2013)

on the ps4 itself no...but gt6 for ps3 and 4 is being announced tommorow.


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

Wait GT6 for PS4, didn't all the rumors say only for PS3?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2013)

cross gen game. theyll need it for launch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2013)

GT6? oh yeah I read about that on GAF... I am a Forza guy tho..


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

ck


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 14, 2013)

it would've been stupid if GT6 wasn't on PS4, that's a system seller


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2013)

They better step up with GT6. Forza clearly is way ahead.....


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 14, 2013)

no                 .


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> They better step up with GT6. Forza clearly is way ahead.....



Lol. **


----------



## MCTDread (May 15, 2013)

Anyone remember the PS3 Boomerang controller?  what possessed them to think of such a thing.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2013)

Looool Forza

How would you guys react if EA buys Sony?


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2013)

EA buying anyone is a death sentence, thankfully they're far too small and poor to buy something as large as Sony.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 15, 2013)

sony operates in billions. 

the chances of you having a threesome on the moon are higher than ea buying sony.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2013)

Inb4 breaking news that EA bought Sony for 20b$


----------



## steveht93 (May 15, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Lol. **



I'm a GT fan but malv has a point. They better improve their collision and car sounds because for a game like gt5 those where embarrassing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> no                 .





Gunners said:


> Lol. **


 did I really say something so outrage? 



steveht93 said:


> I'm a GT fan but malv has a point. They better improve their collision and car sounds because for a game like gt5 those where embarrassing.


 thank you


*EA Developing Frostbite Engine For Mobile, But Not Wii U*



> Sign of the times?
> 
> As we're all painfully aware, DICE's Frostbite engine isn't coming to the Wii U — which means that owners of the console will be missing out on titles in the Battlefield and Star Wars series.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2013)

EA is cockslapping Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2013)

It seem the guy on that site jumped the gun.. Title was change.. GT6 still not officially confirmed. lololol the drama. People mad as hell as Only PS3 title.


----------



## αshɘs (May 15, 2013)

lol, pretty sure it will hit PS4 eventually. Until then there's Drive Club. If that's going to be a launch game, that is.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 15, 2013)

Without reading the article, can anyone tell which character model is 10,000 polygons (PS3) and which is 40,000 polygons (PS4)?





And if you can, how much of a notable difference is there between them in terms of quality?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

The one on the right has more polygons. Take a look at the glove and you'll see more textures

Derp wait actually the one on the left has more polygons. The other one is a PS3 texture in a PS4 engine.


----------



## steveht93 (May 15, 2013)

The one on the left has more polys.


----------



## MCTDread (May 15, 2013)

I like the one the to the left.... Cause he looks more ghastly than the the right one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

Ghastly? Come on it looks like a pussy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Without reading the article, can anyone tell which character model is 10,000 polygons (PS3) and which is 40,000 polygons (PS4)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We've reached a point in graphical power where the appealing factor relies on artistic design rather than polygon count.

Left looks better. Don't know which one has the higher count though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2013)

The one on the right just looks a little more realistic, its not as clean, Just stare at the shoes for a bit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2013)

the models are both rendered in the ps4 engine so its a bit of an unfair comparison because the ps3 models are getting a boost from that


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2013)

i find it impressive that displacement mapping, comptute rendering and tesselation are all nowhere to be found but kz sf still looks really good. i guess they could not fit it into a launch title....of course pc multiplatform devs are going to hit the ground running..console only devs are going to have to learn how to use those advanced functions to begin with.

was also shocked to find out that the entire landscape of the demo was only 600,000 polys. besides the higher poly count of the character models, this game could have been done for the most part on ps3...without the higher resolutions and fancier shader effects of course. but i guess thats to be expected from launch titles. from the presentation slides it seems like gg dont even know what to do with this new powerful machine yet outside of rewriting their cpu paralleling code to work on 6 cores


----------



## kaneflame (May 15, 2013)

The left model has more polygons. The silhouette easily gives it away! 
Smoother silhouette on the left compared to jagged silhouette on the right indicates a difference in tri/poly count.
<---- 3D character modeler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)

I really can't see much difference between polygons. I guess it will come down to how good will the PS4 one will look when it moves right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)

Time for a MainEvent vid.. No other suitable place to post this, so here it is..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2013)

*EA kills its Online Pass program*



> EA is doing away with its Online Pass program from this point forward, a decision the publisher says is partially based on player response.
> 
> ?Yes, we?re discontinuing Online Pass,? EA senior director of corporate communications John Reseburg confirmed to GamesBeat in an e-mail. ?None of our new EA titles will include that feature.?
> 
> ...





oh wow..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2013)

BUT IT WAS A FULL PROOF IDEA! EVERY GAMER LOVED IT! WHY ON EARTH ARE THEY TAKING IT OUT?!


----------



## Canute87 (May 15, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Without reading the article, can anyone tell which character model is 10,000 polygons (PS3) and which is 40,000 polygons (PS4)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have look so hard then it's not worth thinking about.  I'm more concerned about things like slow downs and pop-ins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> BUT IT WAS A FULL PROOF IDEA! EVERY GAMER LOVED IT! WHY ON EARTH ARE THEY TAKING IT OUT?!



This basically


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *EA kills its Online Pass program*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting bit of news 

So are we finally gonna accept that money talks and that not all poor decisions/ideas made by publishers are gonna be eaten up by the casual masses?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 15, 2013)

so EA doesn't entirely belong to hades then?

not bad


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2013)

substituted by online authenticated server codes printed into the disk. next gen is here


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 16, 2013)

that'll just mean a lot of people not playing/buying their games, not everybody can afford first hand prices


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2013)

you cant expect corps to listen to reason until its too late


----------



## steveht93 (May 16, 2013)

I found this on GAF: 

The vita is getting some hype over there.


----------



## αshɘs (May 16, 2013)

There's supposed to be a bigger event for the Vita at E3 this year. We'll see.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> so EA doesn't entirely belong to hades then?
> 
> not bad



Ehh. They're only rethinking this because of the negative feedback they've been getting fot the last 2-3 years. A lot of shit still needs to be worked on.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT EA? YOU GUYS ARE DOING A DICK MOVE AGAIN BY REMOVING YOUR ONLINE PASS!!?? Do these guys have any shame at all? Fucking pussies, if youre screwing people atleast stick to it and see what happens till the end. Fuck im so fucking mad. 

Not really.   this maybe the boost EA needed to buy M$ and $ony.


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2013)

So I heard Nintendo wasn't going to be at E3 this year. Is it because they have nothing to present against Sony and Microsoft?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> So I heard Nintendo wasn't going to be at E3 this year. Is it because they have nothing to present against Sony and Microsoft?



Oh no, they are going to be there, no main conference tho. Nintendo Directs, a pre E3 event, round table and playable demos/games. Who knows what else.


----------



## αshɘs (May 16, 2013)

lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Guys:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys:



Why do gaming companies want us to look like idiots? 

Finally some indication on Agent though. Cairo huh?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Agent, The Last Guardian and FFXII Versus are coming out the same year...


----------



## αshɘs (May 16, 2013)

Don't forget Shenmue and Half-Life


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

*Sony registers The Last of Us 2 & 3 and The Order 1886 PS4 domains*


----------



## steveht93 (May 16, 2013)

Uncharted team racing and the last of us team racing will be registered soon as well.


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh no, they are going to be there, no main conference tho. Nintendo Directs, a pre E3 event, round table and playable demos/games. Who knows what else.



Ah, okay. I wonder why? The Wii U needs a conference if they want to get people hyped for upcoming titles and to boost them sales that are not that great.



Malvingt2 said:


> Agent, The Last Guardian and FFXII Versus are coming out the same year...



Versus 13 is finally coming out, huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony registers The Last of Us 2 & 3 and The Order 1886 PS4 domains*



Wait, did LoU come out or something?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> Wait, did LoU come out or something?



that is the thing, it is not out... sigh...


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> Wait, did LoU come out or something?



Pfft, no 

It drops in June, I think. If it were out, I'd be rockin' a set.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> that is the thing, it is not out... sigh...







Shirker said:


> Pfft, no
> 
> It drops in June, I think. If it were out, I'd be rockin' a set.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

If it was Nintendo doing this with *X *before release people would be bitching but it is Sony so is ok..


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2013)

I disagree. There are some people bitching right now on GAF.

The gamer's natural aversion to sequels does not discriminate.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I disagree. There are some people bitching right now on GAF.
> 
> The gamer's natural aversion to sequels does not discriminate.



I am on that thread too...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2013)

What thread?


----------



## MCTDread (May 16, 2013)

since EA is doing away with their Online Pass maybe they won’t kill the Star Wars games :amazed


----------



## Overwatch (May 17, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> since EA is doing away with their Online Pass maybe they won?t kill the Star Wars games :amazed



Oh, I'm sure they'll think of something. For one thing, their developers will still be wearing gimp suits.


----------



## steveht93 (May 17, 2013)

Don't disappoint your fans Microsoft.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

They probably will.

Hopefully they can still captivate the west, because the east sure won't be supporting them.


----------



## Reyes (May 17, 2013)

Yeah Xbox is pretty much dead in the east.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 17, 2013)

"tons of exclusives" eh?

let's see how that turns out, exciting period for gaming


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

I wonder how many of those "exclusives" are just timed exclusives.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Don't disappoint your fans Microsoft.



Inb4 petitions by fans to make them Multiplatform. Oh wait, this isn't Nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Inb4 petitions by fans to make them Multiplatform. Oh wait, this isn't Nintendo.



To be fair, Sonic's fanbase is one of the worst out there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> To be fair, Sonic's fanbase is one of the worst out there.



I know. I am part of it


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> To be fair, Sonic's fanbase is one of the worst out there.



Yeah.... We are....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2013)

I can't wait till we complain about 2D/3D, whichever this game is/isn't.


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2013)

Psht, lightweight. The real OG's of the Sonic fan-verse study gameplay vids to calculate the _exact_ trajectory of Sonic's jump, using the results of their findings to varify just how garbage the new Sonic is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Psht, lightweight. The real OG's of the Sonic fan-verse study gameplay vids to calculate the _exact_ trajectory of Sonic's jump, using the results of their findings to varify just how garbage the new Sonic is.


----------



## Wan (May 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Don't disappoint your fans Microsoft.



For their sake, I hope they do pull out decent exclusives that don't involve the words "Halo" or "Gears of War".  They've long been unable to claim the Mass Effect franchise as an exclusive, so that leaves...what?  Alan Wake?  Even that is also available on PC.  A game that is strictly exclusive to that console is a reason for me to buy that console.  A game that is "exclusive" to that console but also available on PC is not.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 18, 2013)

Xbox and the term exclusives doesnt sound good. 

Or are we finally going to see Halo beach volleyball?


----------



## steveht93 (May 18, 2013)

All hail gaming!


----------



## αshɘs (May 18, 2013)

League of Legends as Nextbox exclusive? Hmm, this could be big if they pull it off.

Also, Respawn's game, if exclusive can be a big hit for MS.


----------



## Narutossss (May 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> All hail gaming!



I don't know, if gaming was so great, why are employees getting laid off left and right.


----------



## Overwatch (May 19, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> League of Legends as Nextbox exclusive? Hmm, this could be big if they pull it off.
> 
> Also, Respawn's game, if exclusive can be a big hit for MS.



Respawn's game has been described as a multiplatform title.


----------



## Reyes (May 19, 2013)

I wonder if Rare will have SOMETHING that isn't a Kinect game.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> I wonder if Rare will have SOMETHING that isn't a Kinect game.



Most of the original staff from Rare is gone anyway. It's not like they'd shit gold if they made something that wasn't a Kinect game.


----------



## steveht93 (May 20, 2013)

Tomorrow is the big day for Microsoft guys. I can't fucking wait!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2013)

a what time is the M$ event? EST please.


----------



## steveht93 (May 20, 2013)

Malv,go to this neogaf thread: 

It has a clock converter that will show you when the press conference will start in your country. It's the first link in the op.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Malv,go to this neogaf thread:
> 
> It has a clock converter that will show you when the press conference will start in your country. It's the first link in the op.




Thanks, how did I miss that thread on GAF? Lol


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2013)

Lol M$ will likely show two games. Halo and more Halo. Oh and kinect too.


----------



## αshɘs (May 20, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (May 20, 2013)

Oh shit! Oh shit! Oh shit! Ooohhh Shiite! My pocket is ready!


----------



## dream (May 20, 2013)

Doesn't really look too impressive.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

It's a black gamecube?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 20, 2013)

black console designs >


----------



## Crimson Cloak (May 20, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 20, 2013)

a glorious black box


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> Holy crap, it's a black box!



Actually its wonder book


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2013)

Oh shit, I forgot the new Xbox reveal was tomorrow. Might as well tune in. 



steveht93 said:


> Oh shit! Oh shit! Oh shit! Ooohhh Shiite! My pocket is ready!



So excited over a black box?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 20, 2013)

best black box 

my pocket is ready too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2013)

tomorrow is going to be fun, I want to see how big is the deal between EA & M$.. A lot of people are going to be upset about it. Imo



see?


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 20, 2013)

How convenient for Sony to tease the PS4 hours before the new Xbox reveal.  

Then again, M$ is guilty of crashing PS3 launch events. This era of console wars will be won by revenge trolling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2013)

My pocket will only be ready when I see a game that's worth playing.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 20, 2013)

deal won't be nowhere near as big as you think, we will get first look of those games on the xbox and they're likely going to use the xbox for the ads of said games you won't see much other than that


----------



## blakstealth (May 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> My pocket will only be ready when I see a game that's worth playing.


COD Ghosts

duuhhhhhh


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> COD Ghosts
> 
> duuhhhhhh



He said a game worth playing stealth


----------



## dream (May 20, 2013)

These two hours sure are going to be fun. 

EDIT: Seems like this Tweet was deleted. >_>


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 20, 2013)

I'm going to enjoy these two hours even if it's an absolute trainwreck.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2013)

Tweet was deleted and another source has said that it is only an hour long event.  About an hour less than the PS4 reveal, hopefully Microsoft will focus on the fun stuff.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

you guys better link it when it's up.


----------



## lathia (May 20, 2013)

1pm EST? Good, I'll get to enjoy my lunch break and come back to some hilarious or glorious reveal.


----------



## Gunners (May 20, 2013)

Are there streams or some shit for these reveals and why is this thread empty?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2013)

Gaming Department is empty because no one honestly gives a shit so Ill just let y'all listen to the former CEO of EA


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 20, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Are there streams or some shit for these reveals and why is this thread empty?



The event isn't for another 14 hours.


----------



## Reyes (May 20, 2013)

Ok so is it an hour or 2 hours?


----------



## Reyes (May 20, 2013)

Ok, so other than Call Duty and some EA sports games do we know anything else that's going to show up tomorrow?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 20, 2013)

a bunch of "exclusives" apparently


----------



## Reyes (May 20, 2013)

All kinect games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2013)

Gosh, I sure can't wait for all the social devices to take over any games they have on whatever presentation they have prepared.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

peripherals, peripherals everywhere


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Star Wars Kintec 2: Electictic Boogaloo


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

If they confirm the next Xbox to be always online, will that just break the conference for all gamers.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

they'll never say it's always online, they would paraphrase it to "doesn't need online when switched-off" or "only online for games"


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

They got address this always online rumor weather it's true or not at this confrence


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2013)

M$ should develop a game called


Kinect CreamPie 

It will be the greatest casual game of all time. For men only.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

I for one am eagerly awaiting Microsoft to reveal the specs and all the hilarity that will come from that information.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I for one am eagerly awaiting Microsoft to reveal the specs and all the hilarity that will come of us a reveal.



Nope


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Nope



You don't want to see Sony fanboys mocking Durango and Microsoft fanboys putting up a futile defense upon learning that the PS4 will be more powerful or even the other way around?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Wait I read your post wrong, my bad 

And I do


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2013)

The next casualbox will be a hand held. And will require always online and it will not work without a kinect.


----------



## Overwatch (May 21, 2013)

Alas, I won't be able to watch the event. They better unveil something else besides shooters.


----------



## steveht93 (May 21, 2013)

I hope Steven ballmer doesn't show up. That son of a bitch gives me the creeps.


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2013)

Steve Ballmer _is_ pretty creepy


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2013)

Ballmer is an alien. Dont be swayed with his bullshit. 

Yo Grape wassup?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Interesting metric match up last consoles


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

I do wonder if KI is going to be show... >_<


----------



## DedValve (May 21, 2013)

WHOSE READY FOR SOME GLOSSY BLACK BOXES WITH BLUE LIGHT STRIPS


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

how long til it starts?

i need a link btw


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

DedValve said:


> WHOSE READY FOR SOME GLOSSY BLACK BOXES WITH BLUE LIGHT STRIPS


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2013)

The ps4 looks like an oven toaster housed inside a Full tower CPU case.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

you've seen the ps4? or your eyes managed to decipher them blurry images/teaser?


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

Streams? **


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

I just died.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Q7YfN7WAhWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

So how many kids will they bring on stage to demo kinect games?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> So how many kids will they bring on stage to demo kinect games?



Two.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Two.



hundred?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Q7YfN7WAhWs[/YOUTUBE]



It's up         ...d;s,.g;skdfos


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

just saw the new "leaked" CoD ad gif. Haha, as expected it's still using the same old ass engine. And probably will do so as long as Acti get their money from the current gen sales.

and new Xbox will apparently be called Xbox

you can dl the gif from here

*Link Removed*


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

> Haha, as expected it's still using the same old ass engine.



That would be disappointing if I still cared about Call of Duty.


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

It's on


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Here's to hoping that it will be a fun event. :byakuya


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

I want a lol filled conference :33

And was that Cliff?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Crap... Spike, GT... I have to deal with these guys.. sigh


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

KOJIMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Saw Kojima and........other people


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

JJ Abrams? Steven Spieldberg?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Well how much BS will they begin the show with?


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2013)

Relationship with my tv? uh


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Why did they show Abrams and Steven?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Well how much BS will they begin the show with?



More bullshit than one experiences in a day.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Relationship with my tv? uh



Well there's that Immuniroom and the rumor of them getting cable or something like that.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Wait complected living room?


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft is gonna try and have my xbox have sex with me








too late


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Do these guys think we are idiots or something we cant handle our living room?

It's Xbox 1?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Xbox One...what.


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

Xbox One                     .


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Xbox 1         ?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Pretty meh design.


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2013)

Whoa, they're showing it.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Sony console trailer was better 

Kinect and new controller.

Cloud powered? Always online confirmed?


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Always thinking of winning that race huh Microsoft

Looks like a sensor bar

At least it isn't a big ass brick

oh wait it is


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2013)

I like the name. lol


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

This name is about as bad as the Wii U.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

8 mintues in and nothing but BS


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

xbox one is the most beta game system name everrrrrr


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2013)

NEW *EXPERIENCES.
*
POSSIBLY NEW *CONTENT.*

oh, here we go.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

so its called "xbox 1"


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Should have gone with Ouyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2013)

xbox one? lol weird name. Also, a very tame non inspiring console design. Not that that is bad, but i was expecting color lol


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

It is Kinect.....HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

That's a nifty feature.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

XBOX BEAM ME UP SCOTTY

XBOX MAKE ME AN ICED COFFEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Surf (May 21, 2013)

And I thought the Wii had a weird name at first. Can't wait for the Xbox Two to come out.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

No system login........new shit 

Also new Forza confirmed


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2013)

So, there's no power button anymore? lmao


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

XBOX GO HOMEEEEEEEEEEEEE

PHONE HOME


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

I love how Kinect works on stage but not at home 

Yes clicking buttons are complexes we stupid humans can't do that


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Comcast 

Stay terrible


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

I wonder how well this will work with ambient noise.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Buttons are complexed, yelling shit is better


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

I like how quick the switching is.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Xbox go home

your drunk


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 21, 2013)

i'll only get this if it's not always on connection, i don't even have xbox live now smh


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Fuck these gestures.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

So Sony confrence>Xbox so far?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Okay, that's an awesome feature.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

i really don't care for these voice commands


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Cool xbox is a browser that can use multiple tabs now


Or only 2


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

yet to see games... I wonder why


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Grab and I'm home

So they are putting Skype on Xbox


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

i like my buttons breh


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> So Sony confrence>Xbox so far?



Of course, it had more games revealed.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Stop with this feature crap


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

That video was so pre recorded


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 21, 2013)

Xbox:i want to play video games not watch tv.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

what about people that can't talk don't speak english?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Of course, it had more games revealed.



It also didn't waste 8 minutes talking about feature shit


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Stop with this feature crap



It's an all-in-one-entertainment system, they have to showcase these features.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

Can we get over this "media station" stuff already, I don't even have a TV screen


----------



## Dream Brother (May 21, 2013)

Xbox. Tea, Earl Grey, hot.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> It also didn't waste 8 minutes talking about feature shit



I'm pretty sure that they did.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

the meltdown on GAF so far is so awesome to read.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> That video was so pre recorded



Yeah


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> the meltdown on GAF so far is so awesome to read.



Post a link?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Xbox, games.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

That trendy feature is something that I'll never use if I become dumb enough to buy the console.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

System spec time.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

how long is this reveal gonna be? i can't see this going for 2 hours like the rumours said


----------



## Keino-kun (May 21, 2013)

Xbox is a gaming system right? Because I'm confused watching this reveal....


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> what about people that can't talk don't speak english?



english language is master language ,they better learn it.


----------



## God Movement (May 21, 2013)

So the reports about the Xbox One were true, they are losing track of the hardcore gaming market.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

So will it be worst than PS4 or better?


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

Here come the freakouts about specs


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> how long is this reveal gonna be? i can't see this going for 2 hours like the rumours said



Last I heard it should be one hour.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> how long is this reveal gonna be? i can't see this going for 2 hours like the rumours said



It's only an hour.

Blu ray confirmed


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

people still watch tv?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

blue ray drive? oh shit


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Okay, 8GB of RAM was expected but is it GDDR3 or GDDR5?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

So are the specs good?


----------



## God Movement (May 21, 2013)

8GB of "RAM"

Translation: 8GB of DDR3 RAM


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Wait windows 8 on Xbox?


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Shit better have Linux


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Kernel of Windows.

Blue screen of death confirmed


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

no mention of games yet, waiting for the "bunch of exclusives"

i hope they're not only gonna show ea games by the way


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

New kinect, at least it's bundle with each system


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> So are the specs good?



We barely know anything.



The World said:


> Shit better have Linux



That's a fool's hope.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

so sony gonna get paid for every xbox sold for that blue ray drive


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

"rocket science"

This is where they lose me


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

So will it be over 300 or 400?

Adding a Kinect in will increase the price.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Okay, 8GB of RAM was expected but is it GDDR3 or GDDR5?



they not going to tell.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Oh great, Kinnect crap now.


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2013)

This is rocket science stuff.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

ps's ram > box one's


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2013)

Hey Xbox One! Wii U Play Station 4?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ps's ram > box one's



Pretty much.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2013)

'rocket level science"

   

Neogaf is down as well not sure if it's just for me though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

GAF is down.. the meltdown is too much..


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

i dont give a shit about kinect.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> GAF is down.. the meltdown is too much..



Good, all is well then


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

To control one system you need 3 other things.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

rocket science level stuff 

AHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Looks like I'll be getting a wii U and ps4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

yet to see anything that would make me buy this shit.. Forza is cool but damn it


----------



## God Movement (May 21, 2013)

Still no games? These clowns aren't for real.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Get to the games already.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Xbox live will be powered by lot of shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

I am the only who finds the new controller ugly as hell?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Guys you we need to relax, this rocket science stuff is to much for us


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

wait, the pads still gonna need duracell batteries?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)




----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Cool dem cloud saves

only for a low low price of 59.99 and have internet access

durrrr


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am the only who find the new controller ugly as hell?



A little bit yeah.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am the only who finds the new controller ugly as hell?



It's decent enough in my opinion.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

wtf is thissssssssssssssss


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

i'm not feeling this shit, at all

hopefully the games will save some grace


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

EA time.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Wait we still need batteries with this controller.......HAHA

EA Sports time


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

Why'd they have to start with EA


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

EA the illuminati of the video games!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 21, 2013)

Heres come the unprecedented partnership


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2013)

EA.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am the only who finds the new controller ugly as hell?



i like it.:amazed


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

I called it.. EA & M$ deal!!!~


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

NBA Live 

Going to flop like it use to

2k for life!


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

shouldn't they have started with 1st party stuff?


----------



## Sasuke (May 21, 2013)

Xbox _One_? Eh..


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

New engine for sports shit


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Heres come the unprecedented partnership



YEAH YEAH YEAH


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

FUCK YOU EA!


----------



## God Movement (May 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Why'd they have to start with EA



Probably part of the partnership deal


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

kinecttttttttttttt

ea here it comes


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

"Listen to these guys talk about sports"

No


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> shouldn't they have started with 1st party stuff?



What 1st party?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

oh god sports games...
[


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

all 4 will be multiplatform


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 21, 2013)

Showtime Petttissssss


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Do they really need to show this crap?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> shouldn't they have started with 1st party stuff?



They're saving the best for last...


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

How many more times are they gonna say "the future of gaming" before they actually show a game?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

athletes, smh


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2013)

hopefully they show some games besides garbage sports games.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Seriously no one wants to hear this crap


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

I would not be shocked if M$ got EA sports exclusive deal for this year.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHA they didn't even show a game.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2013)

More Animation depth and detail in a sports game.

FUCK YEAH


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

how is this athletes shit relevant to us?


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2013)

EA not showing games lol fuck outta here already.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

EA with the worst presser EVER


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

It's been a pretty bad conference/reveal so far.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

Oh, yay, we get to see how all of EA's sports games work.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Fuck me them calling it Xbox 1 is confusing


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Those shinny graphics.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

finally he leaves.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

And none of this is ingame shit


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

Is this impressive? I can't tell. It looks pretty standard to me


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

anyone that thinks ea sports games will be exclusive must be new to gaming


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 21, 2013)

so far it's crap

lol @ Kojima trator


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft 1st party time


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

that was awful


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

I've seen no gameplay


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2013)

Finally Ea is gone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> anyone that thinks ea sports games will be exclusive must be new to gaming



I said, I would not be shocked if.. that is all


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Oh wait nevermind


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Time for something from Rare?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Wait. Why is it called XboxOne again?


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

We should take shots every time one of them says "immersive", "connected" and "future".

We'll all be dead from alcohol poisoning by the end of the hour.


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

Well, we knew we'd be seeing Forza today


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Qality                  .


----------



## Sasuke (May 21, 2013)

Forza, yawn


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Here comes Forza!!!!!! Best Racing Game


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

my stream is laggin now


----------



## Narutossss (May 21, 2013)

oh fuck..... a racing game?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> We should take shots every time one of them says "immersive", "connected" and "future".
> 
> We'll all be dead from alcohol poisoning by the end of the hour.



I'm already dead 

Drive Club car porn was better


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> Wait. Why is it called XboxOne again?



Probably because of the all-in-one-entertainment system nonsense.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

I always lol at those cinematic render trailers of racing/sports games because the actual gameplay never looks ANYTHING like it


----------



## deathgod (May 21, 2013)

It must be my stream quality, but these games don't stand out as anything really impressive.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2013)

wow a racing game

incredible


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2013)

they couldn't have picked something better then that to show?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Ps4's car game looked better.


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

"show you more at e3"

Like some actual gameplay? Because that's all I care about at this point.


----------



## Velocity (May 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> Wait. Why is it called XboxOne again?



They're pretending the other two never existed?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Cloud power games, again always online confirmed?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

no real game play 

Sony chillin right now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Am I supposed to be dying to buy this now? 



Velocity said:


> They're pretending the other two never existed?



Makes sense


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

wait M$ was not ready to show footage from Forza 5? fuck you!!!


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

New Remedy game, Alan Wake 2?


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

Remedy                  !


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Live action shit, Quantum break.........


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

What's this that I'm looking at?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

drive club impressed me more


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Ah, here's the game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

New IP?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Wait is that all they are showing?


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

TIME IS THE FIRE IN WHICH WE BURN

SO DEEP


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Quantum Break isn't impressive


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

wtf was quantum break?  Can someone tell me what it actually is?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2013)

games, please? what is this


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

So far I saw nothing from the game that would even intrigue me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

more bullshit.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

That was nothing 

8 brand new franchises on Xbox 1.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

sony didn't even have an amazing conference, it was just solid but it was much better than this


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

That told me all of nothing


----------



## Narutossss (May 21, 2013)

god l'm lagging like no tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Yes, because the market lacks cinematic games.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2013)

BUZZ WORDS IS THE FIRE IN WHICH WE BURN


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2013)

What the hell did I just watch. :sanji


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Is that it for video games?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Eight new super casual game franchises.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2013)

Back to features.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

We got 18 minutes...............


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

so how about some gameplay


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

Get this corporate ho off the stage


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

wtfffffffffffffff m$ dropping the ball damn


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> sony didn't even have an amazing conference, it was just solid but it was much better than this



Wii U was better than this


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Oh great, I'm not liking where this is going.


----------



## deathgod (May 21, 2013)

I'm not an Xbox fan but their vision of an all in one media box was pretty cool. If they have games as good or better than the PS4, then I can see them winning the next gen wars. So far for me their presentation is better than PS4 if you consider the Xbox One for what it is: an all in one device instead of just a gaming device.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

lmao quantum break, what the fuck?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 21, 2013)

wtf is an old woman donig there


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

What was worse, their E3 conferences or this?


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2013)

Oh now we are back to more TV.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Nancy Tellem must be related to Ash Ketchum


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

"TV"
"Social"

Fuck you cunt.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

WE WANT GAMES NOT TV AND ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

I knew she wouldn't say anything useful, but TV? Complete waste of time

NEVERMIND. HALO.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Xbox now with magic


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 21, 2013)

did taylor swift touch that fire, than look around to see if anyone saw her do it? wtf


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Fuck me no one cares 

And Halo game time?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2013)

Recommendations

dat rocket level science at work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Man, future of gaming of TV.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> What was worse, their E3 conferences or this?



their last year E3 conference was totally worse.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2013)

Halo 2 anniversary with orignal multiplayer please.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

"our mission: transform television"

nothing for us gamers here, brehs, time to come to terms with reality


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

"Xbox. Boot up PS4."


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Wait Halo TV series?


----------



## Surf (May 21, 2013)

Can't wait to go to my friends house and say "XBOX PLAY GRANNY PORN"


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> And Halo game time?



It doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2013)

forward unto dawn... fuuuuuccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

HALO BETTER NOT DISAPPOINT


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

HALO TV SERIES BY SPIELBERG

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

This is...underwhelming to say the least. I just want some games. Thats all. If you show some good games I'll give you my money. But everyone is focused on other stuff. Tough actually being able to record stuff on the new consoles is interesting....I guess...


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

Not impressed and it looks like shit


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "Xbox. Boot up PS4."


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

IT PROBABLY WILL


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

seriously now?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

Live action Halo? Spielberg?

the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

It's like I'm watching an elaborate april fool's parody


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 21, 2013)

That kid looked creepy as hell. Gameplay not even once, more TV. Phaggy name, controller, avoiding the super laggy Skype with cringeworthy prerecording ... Not a good look so far.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

"rethink dramas, comedies, competition shows"


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

OH GOD

HALO BEEN WATCHING TOO MUCH GAME OF THRONES


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

looooool Halo tv show.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Fuck me just say what you are doing.

And no one cares about a live action TV series, why does this need to be shown here and not it's own conference


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

A Halo live action show


----------



## steveht93 (May 21, 2013)

Guys at Sony must be chillin


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers2m 
When I watch this Xbox conference, I feel like the game industry is embarrassed of itself for being the game industry.


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

So today's goal is to tell us about shit, but not show us shit


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2013)

If it's any good I'll just pirate it.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2013)

I just want to see some fucking games.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

Neogaf is timing out right now
Fucking hell


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Halo movie with with Neill Blomkamp is cancelled but we get a television series made by Spielberg...this world sucks.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

More sport shit HAHAHAHA


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> A Halo live action show


----------



## Narutossss (May 21, 2013)

halo tv? wtf


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Xbox confirmed for failure everywhere else but US.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

No one CARES Microsoft HAHAHAHA


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Well I was right.
ps4>wiiU> Xboxone


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

So how much gameplay have actually seen so far? Anyone kept track?


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2013)

More TV shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Meanwhile at Sony Headquarters


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Might as well say this now, Sony is winning the next generation.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

DUDE HAVE YOU HEARD

DUDE

BRO

FOOTBAAAAAALL, MAN

DUDE 
BRO

FOOTBALL


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

From live action Halo to fantasy football

XBOX ONE HAS EVERYTHING YOU'LL EVER NEED


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

What is this I don't even.


----------



## LayZ (May 21, 2013)

I can track concussions on my Xbox now!


----------



## Narutossss (May 21, 2013)

fantasy football on xbox?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Stop say changing the game.

It's over HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Surf (May 21, 2013)

Do they know Xbox can play games right?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Nothing about that partnership makes anything new at all.  You can see your fantasy stats?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Might as well say this now, Sony is winning the next generation.



Their stuff is even that great. Sadly


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

wonder what cable tv paid M$.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

Welp, looks like it's safe to go Sony/Nintendo/PC again this generation.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Are they really ending with that.........


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

We did not "taste" any games. What a load of shit


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

that's it? oh shit man


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2013)

Wraith: Xbox, show me your games.
XboxOne: Games? What are games?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

this has to be a joke


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

Its fucking over? Already?


----------



## Sasuke (May 21, 2013)

well that was underwhelming


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Jing said:


> So how much gameplay have actually seen so far? Anyone kept track?



0, 0 gameplays aha ha aha ha


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

This has to be quite honestly one of the worst reveals I have ever seen.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

CoD time baby


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Call of Duty time?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

They are ending with Call of Duty.........


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2013)

Xbox One confirmed for Water Cooler. 

Its over, Microsoft is finished. Blender of the Century.

>Live action Halo tv series

Gotta get that CoD kiddie money.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

watching it on mute. -_-.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "Xbox. Boot up PS4."



If only          .


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

eh, CoD                     .


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

LOL Call of boring Duty


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2013)

call of duty, Halo, you've been officially replaced.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

Worst company #1 first
Worst company #2 second

Who's next, Ubisoft?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Number one series? that is a damn lie


----------



## Sasuke (May 21, 2013)

finishing the show with content that leaked  days ago?

meh


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2013)

oh not bad new cod, might be worthwhile


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

At least they are hurrying though this shit.


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

Oh great, COD is XBOX exclusive for awhile...


----------



## SternRitter (May 21, 2013)

I held out to the end for something but....

OH dear.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Number one series? that is a damn lie



yeah Mario is first and pokemon is second.


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

hahaha, Acti talking about avoiding "safe route". That's rich.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

pre ordering my ps4


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Man these guys need to just end it.


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Worst company #1 first
> Worst company #2 second
> 
> Who's next, Ubisoft?



Activision.


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

aaaaand again, they aren't showing us anything useful


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

15 exclusive games... More than half will be Kinect shit


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

They're ending it with CoD: Ghosts.


----------



## Narutossss (May 21, 2013)

oh cod time?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Just stop


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

America kills tons of middle eastern evil peoples game #320958290458345


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Time to rank up to master sergeant master commander sergeant faget


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 21, 2013)

how does cod look, if i get this xbox, i'm getting cod and the next bioshock


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

>A dog
>One of the most fascinating new members of the team

Lol.


----------



## Surf (May 21, 2013)

Call of Duty: NOW WITH MORE DOGS


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

We are they talking about this crap at press conference


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 21, 2013)

No Xbox streak: 12 years


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

wow I was looking forward to this for NO reason


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

IGN‏@IGN1m 
Xbox Players Get Call of Duty: Ghosts DLC First


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Can i use the dog to sniff up hookers assholes for coke?


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

Of course, the dudebro western dipshits will eat this system up like no tomorrow.


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

Did they just say we're gonna care about a dog in our squad...? 


Well alright....sure...


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

Call of Duty now has Dogs. Sold.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 21, 2013)

So far, Sony is winning the "hasn't come out yet" system war. That was one of the worst gaming press conferences I've ever watched. Why couldn't they make it more like their E3 conferences, which are at least usually pretty funny?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 21, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah Mario is first and pokemon is second.



Not sheriff srs, you trolling with that signature?


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

The levels look promising anyway...


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Does anyone care about this?


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

Why are they talking about DLC when the next gen is like 6 months away....why...


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Of course, the dudebro western dipshits will eat this system up like no tomorrow.



FOOTBALL, BRO
SPORTS AND RACING, DUDE
TV INTEGRATION, BUDDY
HALO TV SERIES BY STEPHEN SPIELBERG, MATE
CALL OF DUTY WITH DOGS, DAWG

"B-But what about actual games for normal gam-"


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

We've added new engines that when you swim near fish they move out the way!!





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

XBOX One piece of HUGE *insert what you want*


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

NO ONE CARES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

-brand new lean feature
-AI so that fish move out of the way

are they serious?


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2013)

You can choose your own gear.  how innovative.


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2013)

>Character-driven game
>Call of Duty series

Nope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

What's funny is that dynamic maps and character customization should have been implemented at least 2-3 years ago.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> We've added new engines that when you swim near fish they move out the way!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Revolutionary feature.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> how does cod look, if i get this xbox, i'm getting cod and the next bioshock



It looks like the last one.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Wait there's no game trailer?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 21, 2013)

look at i'm too cool for dudebro over here


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

I was wrong.... Nintendo has nothing to be worried about...


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

"We scanned real dogs"


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Man stop this crap.


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

MW3 didn't push shit.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Graphics comparisons.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

those fishes better move out of the way

im 12 with a gun

durrrr

interactive smoke


hurrr


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Ian Miles Cheong‏@stillgray2m 
ZOMG. CALL OF DUTY GHOSTS HAS A LEAN FEATURE. NEXT-GEN GAMING. #XboxReveal


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

that detail.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

OHHHH MAND, LOOOOOK AT THISE GRAFIKSSSSSSS


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> MW3 didn't push shit.



It pushed a lot of shit, actual shit


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Wait is that it.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Gameplay time?


----------



## Surf (May 21, 2013)

Come on guyz, arms have hairs now.


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

We scanned a real dog and the fises are moving away... Day Xbox nOne


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Gray shit


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

oh no my character needs a manicure with all that HD dirt


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 21, 2013)

Feels like I'm watching a South Park episode now ...


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> FOOTBALL, BRO
> SPORTS AND RACING, DUDE
> TV INTEGRATION, BUDDY
> HALO TV SERIES BY STEPHEN SPIELBERG, MATE
> ...



I just hope for Microsoft that the westerners eat this crap up a second time, because the east sure won't be giving them any support.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I was wrong.... Nintendo has nothing to be worried about...



DOOOOOOOOOOOOOMED


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Sony better have a very solid E3 conference, they need to take advantage of Microsoft's blunder.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Gameplay time?



Gameplay? What do you think this is? A game conference?


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

GUYS WE NEED TO FORGET THE THINGS WERE FORGETTING OR ELSE WE'LL FORGET


----------



## Narutossss (May 21, 2013)

those hd scars on that dog


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

Nintendo and Sony are in a perfect position to smash Microsoft.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

GAMEPLAY CUTS OFF HAHHAHAH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Dudebros don't even care about the story. So even the CoD thing flopped.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

That... was it?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

wait i thought they said live acton!! wtf?


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

I swear to god he said "gameplay" and we get that shit


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

And that was shit


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2013)

At this point...they should just bring out one of the dogs they copied.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

lol it's over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Sony better have a very solid E3 conference, they need to take advantage of Microsoft's blunder.



Sony and Nintendo already have this in the bag.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Sony's PS4 reveal was a hundred times better than this shit.


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

That did nothing for me... .-.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2013)

that was fucking awful 

sony reveal>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.Xbox reveal


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo and Sony are in a perfect position to smash Microsoft.



Sony isn't in a position to smash anything with their blunders in the  last two years alone. Also:

>VITA
>selling

lel


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2013)

Holy crapola. Well, the new 8 exclusives better be good


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

SO basically I can control my tv and videos with vocie commands and play games if I feel like it


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

So Sony won this gen?


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

ugh this was lame


----------



## Violent-nin (May 21, 2013)

What a good conference........


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

the detail in the graphics of call of duty ghost was awesome.


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

So how about that gameplay everybody....pretty groundbreaking shit right?


...right?


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft seriously needs to fire some of their managers... Windows 8 sucks balls and now this...


----------



## Scud (May 21, 2013)

I'm at the point where I would just preorder a PS4 right now. I don't even consider the xbox 1 an option now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

how can you fucked up when you are the last one to reveal your console? I mean the fuck?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2013)

No always online connection confirmed.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

Fang said:


> Sony isn't in a position to smash anything with their blunders in the in the last two years alone. Also:
> 
> >VITA
> >selling



I bet they'll forget they even made the Vita, just like they did at last year's E3.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

They really are serious about taking over my TV aren't they?


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2013)

EXPERIENCES. CONTENT.

good stuff


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft need to bring it to E3


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

My E3 hyped is gone.. I just need to watch the damn Nintendo Direct before E3 and that set...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Notice they didn't reveal any hardware specs.

Confirmed not as powerful as Ps4


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Fail


----------



## 115 (May 21, 2013)

Wow that was shit. Not sure what I was expecting though to be fair, of course they'd revamp kinect and shove it down peoples throats. The only thing I liked about this reveal was the controller. PS4 it is. As of now, Xbox would seriously need to pull some amazing exclusives out of their ass for me to even remotely consider purchasing their console.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 21, 2013)

The World said:


> GUYS WE NEED TO FORGET THE THINGS WERE FORGETTING OR ELSE WE'LL FORGET



You sure Microsoft didn't hire you to do the slogans?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Jing said:


> So how about that gameplay everybody....pretty groundbreaking shit right?
> 
> 
> ...right?



3.5 billion transistors = sega slogan about power


----------



## Ultimania (May 21, 2013)

Thank you Microsoft for helping me save my money for now.


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

Did they mention if its backwards compatbile with 360?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Notice they didn't reveal any hardware specs.
> 
> Confirmed not as powerful as Ps4



They revealed that it had 8GBs of RAM.


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

Jing said:


> Did they mention if its backwards compatbile with 360?



Verge confirmed no.

Laughably terrible conference.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

superannuation‏@supererogatory37s 
So far, there is not one game announced for either PS4 or Xbox One that I am personally excited about.

I am on the same boat as him.. sigh


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft is banking on not making a $600 console on launch like Sony is probably going to need to push with the PS4. Still will cover their asses better financially then anything Sony has done since the PS3 or PSP Vita.

Be prepared for about 10 different PS4 models with a clusterfuck of options regarding optional USB ports, wifi settings, HDD size, and wireless controller options.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Notice they didn't reveal any hardware specs.
> 
> Confirmed not as powerful as Ps4


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> No always online connection confirmed.



Source?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I was wrong.... Nintendo has nothing to be worried about...



So Nintendo and Sony then this gen? This conference actually had me wanting a PS4, and I don't even touch Sony consoles.


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Verge confirmed no.
> 
> Laughably terrible conference.



That really sucks...


Well next gen is gonna be a fucking bloodbath...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Ian Miles Cheong‏@stillgray33s 
Sony stock has climbed 8% since the reveal. #XboxReveal

quick someone check Nintendo stocks.. lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Wonder if Wii U sales will spike any.
Probably not.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2013)

the hardware looks  great, i don't see how this was a bad conference just cause they d din't show muh gamez


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Imagine if this requires internet connection as well.


----------



## SageMaster (May 21, 2013)

What a shitty conference.

CoD: Ghost was the only nice thing from it. We're getting innovations such as leaning and fishes reacting to you!

CoD looked good but Microsoft is seriously pandering to the casual crowd this time.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 21, 2013)

sony executives after xbox conference


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Sony stock went up.


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> They revealed that it had 8GBs of RAM.



XBox gddr5 nOne


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Source?



Gametrailers.

Geoff Keighley ask Don this question outright first and he replied no.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: *88 (52 MEMBERS AND 36 GUESTS)
Jaime Reyes, cloud1465, Khris, Kagutsuchi, Zen-aku, Spirit King, The World, ShadowReij, Malvingt2, Windowgazer, Black Wraith, Kishido, Solaris, Slice, Phx12, Ciupy, Violent-nin, blakstealth, Let it Bleed, Linkdarkside, St NightRazr, Black Banana, Narutossss, Keino-kun, SageMaster, Crimson Cloak, CopyNinja93, Ultimania, bigduo209, αshɘs, SternRitter, 115, kaneflame, Nemesis, Geralt of Rivia, Farschad P The Perser, steveht93, Surf, Hugo Hill, Golbez*

A lot of people here


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> the hardware looks  great, i don't see how this was a bad conference just cause they d din't show muh gamez



it was horrible.. I don't want nothing from Xbox One..


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2013)

"Now this controller looks very similar to the old one but there's actually a lot that's different...even the look and feel to it."


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Well this was something


----------



## cloud1465 (May 21, 2013)

Supposedly backwards compatibility may exist but you have to use the cloud


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Well the lab I work will probably want the kinect portion by itself so we could hack it and use for our projects.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

I wonder how big the hard drive will be?

750 gb? A terabyte?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Man this shit sucks


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

So yeah, i think it goes without saying that i'm still going for PS4 day one and probably will not get a 720 for atleast 4 years or atleast several price drops. 

They didn't say anything besides a general overview of the specs neither because we know the PS4 is substantially more powerful. They probably didn't change the clocks one bit from the VGleaks documents.

For that person asking about HDD, they said 500gb early in the conference.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> "Now this controller looks very similar to the old one but there's actually a lot that's different...even the look and feel to it."



So......what was different about the controller?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> "Now this controller looks very similar to the old one but there's actually a lot that's different...even the look and feel to it."



Can't forget about those 40+ design innovations.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

So what have learned? Xbox partnering with EA and the NFL to dominate the college frat market. In other news, I'm getting a PS4.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

HALO TV SERIES  !!!

That's all I needed, the rest was gravy. Stupid fucking name though, infinity was so much better.

And 8 new exclusive series? Fucking finally. Can't wait for E3.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> it was horrible.. I don't want nothing from Xbox One..



i do, looks like it will run like a dream, and being able to ditch my cable box and run everything though it is cool no more bajillion cables  and outlets

and that controler looks like pure sex


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

One important question was never address, how much would it cost?


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Also those fantasy basketball features I know only interest 2 people in this thread but those are pretty baller not gonna lie.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Well I will have 2 consoles this gen


----------



## Corruption (May 21, 2013)

Lol @ the people writing off the Xbox already. I don't think the conference was good, but I'll actually wait for E3 where games are actually shown.


----------



## God Movement (May 21, 2013)

that console was a hologram, i refuse to believe that, that was the actual reveal


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2013)

11 of those games will be "Kinect" exclusive out of the claimed 15 according to the Microsoft Conference.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> HALO TV SERIES  !!!



It's going to suck.



> And 8 new exclusive series? Fucking finally. Can't wait for E3.



Watch them all be super casual franchises.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

I'm Excited about this "fish will swim out of your way" tech.  Too many years of fish not moving.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It's going to suck.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch them all be super casual franchises.



Fuck you preet.

I will kill you and your family .


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Corruption said:


> Lol @ the people writing off the Xbox already. I don't think the conference was good, but I'll actually wait for E3 where games are actually shown.



>Implying that their E3 conference will be better


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

This pretty much sums up the conference.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Xbox has pre-owned fee?


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2013)

Can't wait to kill Russians alongside my new dog companion in COD Ghosts.


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

Well at least no always online. woo!!1


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

So has Nintendo stock went up?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

well, this sucked


----------



## cloud1465 (May 21, 2013)

*Xbox One game discs are only used for initial installation, fee charged for second account
*


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Fuck you preet.
> 
> I will kill you and your family .



Search your feelings.  You will know it to be true.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

*Xbox One Is Not Always Online, But Seems To Restrict Used Games*


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Telling that we didn't hear anything from Epic, and Bungie is gone, so yeah.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Narutossss (May 21, 2013)

is this shit even a console anymore, looks more like cablebox one


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> HALO TV SERIES  !!!
> 
> That's all I needed, the rest was gravy. Stupid fucking name though, infinity was so much better.
> 
> And 8 new exclusive series? Fucking finally. Can't wait for E3.



Not sheriff srs, pls go pleighboi.


----------



## Velocity (May 21, 2013)

Well _that_ was a complete waste of time. The only way Microsoft could've sold me on the Xbox One (which is a pointlessly confusing name anyway since everyone called the first Xbox "Xbox 1") was to show me some killer exclusives. I know they still might do that next month but, geeze, I don't give a crap about the gesture- and voice-controlled OS, fantasy basketball or the fact Xbox Live will have 300'000 servers worldwide.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

I hope they're not casual, Microsoft really needs it's own family of exclusives. Sony keeps coming up with their own and Nintendo has their usual players.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> So has Nintendo stock went up?



Google Fiance says that it is pretty much the same.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2013)

lol, you guys are really hammering xbox. Its casual as shit, it always has been, have you people come to expect any different.


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

LOOOOL

Something what was epexted and nothing new from this gen (Minus first PS3)



BUT this is most likely true


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2013)

Its not like Facebook Station 4 will be any better either.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Wait they are restricting used games on Xbox 1?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> This pretty much sums up the conference.



Ouch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Wait they are restricting used games on Xbox 1?



It seem that is the case..

Now I know why EA drop the Online Pass..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 21, 2013)

Fang said:


> Its not like Facebook Station 4 will be any better either.



Yeah, neither look really impressive so far, pretty disappointing.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

> What follows naturally from this is that each disc would have to be tied to a unique Xbox Live account, else you could take a single disc and pass it between everyone you know and copy the game over and over. Since this is clearly not going to happen, each disc must then only install for a single owner.
> 
> Microsoft did say that if a disc was used with a second account, that owner would be given the option to pay a fee and install the game from the disc, which would then mean that the new account would also own the game and could play it without the disc.
> 
> But what if a second person simply wanted to put the disc in and play the game without installing – and without paying extra? In other words, what happens to our traditional concept of a “used game”? This is a question for which Microsoft did not yet have an answer, and is surely something that game buyers (as well as renters and lenders) will want to know.



haha wow...this is going to KILL M$


----------



## God Movement (May 21, 2013)

COD's graphics looked like shit


----------



## Majinsaga (May 21, 2013)

Just as I thought. Shitbox disappoints again.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

lolsoft you made Sony and Nintendo win without them doing anything ck


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

cloud1465 said:


> *Xbox One game discs are only used for initial installation, fee charged for second account
> *





Malvingt2 said:


> *Xbox One Is Not Always Online, But Seems To Restrict Used Games*



gh-gheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2013)

so now i'm wondering if i should put the xbox ontop of the cablebox or


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Google Fiance says that it is pretty much the same.



2.13% up
Could be from anything.


----------



## Corruption (May 21, 2013)

I'm curious, what made the PS4 better to people other than showing a bunch of multi-platform titles?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 21, 2013)

They only showed 8gm of ram cause the rest is worse than PS4. And we don't even know what type of ram it is. I mean even the design was crap so why even make this conference at all.

I thought Sony conference was a disappointment. But lol at this.


----------



## SageMaster (May 21, 2013)

Sonybros like this conference more than Xbros. 

Honestly, not any of the next gen consoles look really impressive. Just more of the same shit but with better graphics, which you could get from PC since 2007. At least Nintendo's gamepad is cool but it still needs some games.

I'll stick with my PS3 until the next gen consoles get some really great games.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

So Wii U level confusion with the name coming to Xbox 1?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> is this shit even a console anymore, looks more like cablebox one



It looks like a shiny new harddrive that needs to have Windows 8 wiped off so I could actually use it.


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

BTW Engadget.com is talking about 8GB DDR3 as well...


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

Quantum break the only thing that seemed interesting

cause Remedy


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> *Sonybros like this conference more than Xbros*.
> 
> Honestly, not any of the next gen consoles look really impressive. Just more of the same shit but with better graphics, which you could get from PC since 2007. At least Nintendo's gamepad is cool but it still needs some games.
> 
> I'll stick with my PS3 until the next gen consoles get some really great games.



For all the right reasons 
ck


----------



## God Movement (May 21, 2013)

Kishido said:


> BTW Engadget.com is talking about 8GB DDR3 as well...



KAKAKAKAKAKAKA

I guess DDR3 is good too


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Source?





But you have to pay to play on a 2nd xbox even if it is a friend borrowing it.  Also they want the game designers to implement the always online to the point we won't realise when it does fully happen.


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2013)

Wait, so my brother would have to pay for an installation fee if he wanted to play with his account on the same xbox? rofl


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Close up look


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Corruption said:


> I'm curious, what made the PS4 better to people other than showing a bunch of multi-platform titles?



1. more powerful.

2. much more of a focus on gaming.

3. notably less 'entertainment focused'.

4. the exclusives are definitely going to appeal to me(as i've liked a majority of what i've seen), as opposed to what Microsoft will be showing. They are not going to be shelling out for JRPG's anymore anytime soon, or any eastern product.

Also, Vita crossplay and PSN+ will surely be much more of a deal next gen, and i'm pretty sure online is going to continue to stay free.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Close up look



Couldn't they have made it look better?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Btw it makes sense with the always online connection to a degree.  It prob needs it to verify that the game hasn't already been installed and to charge the "small" subscription fee necessary to install the game to the HD.  Once the game is installed to the HD online won't be necessary to play it.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

> What follows naturally from this is that each disc would have to be tied to a unique Xbox Live account, else you could take a single disc and pass it between everyone you know and copy the game over and over. Since this is clearly not going to happen, each disc must then only install for a single owner.
> 
> Microsoft did say that if a disc was used with a second account, that owner would be given the option to pay a fee and install the game from the disc, which would then mean that the new account would also own the game and could play it without the disc.
> 
> But what if a second person simply wanted to put the disc in and play the game without installing ? and without paying extra? In other words, what happens to our traditional concept of a ?used game?? This is a question for which Microsoft did not yet have an answer, and is surely something that game buyers (as well as renters and lenders) will want to know.


And they've pretty much kicked themselves in the balls with this. Nice job. 



Jaime Reyes said:


> So Wii U level confusion with the name coming to Xbox 1?


No, I'm just wondering who decided instead of naming the predictable 720 thought, hey let's name it one.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Couldn't they have made it look better?



If they had better designers, sure.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

Well, I'mma skip the Shitbox this generation, the 360 was pretty awesome but this shit is pathetic. This system is almost eShop bad.

Looks like it's No Games 4 and Pee U for me.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Man  that shit was bad


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

Xbox One will not function without Kinect connected, confirms Microsoft UK


----------



## The World (May 21, 2013)

You got that backwards death


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2013)

XBOX ONE HAHAHAHHAHA

that's gonna be confusing. Unless they rename the first Xbox to X180 or something


----------



## Majinsaga (May 21, 2013)

God Movement said:


> COD's graphics looked like shit



They always look like shit. That's not really a surprise.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

see


----------



## Narutossss (May 21, 2013)

soooooooo no used games? I buy lots of used games so I'm out M$ sorry.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2013)

holy shit, almost no used games/rent games. even my casual xbox CoD friends would hesitate to get this thing, they would be in disbelief


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Xbox One will not function without Kinect connected, confirms Microsoft UK



......another shitty decision by Microsoft.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Xbox One will not function without Kinect connected, confirms Microsoft UK



....and there's the dealbreaker confirmation. Well goodbye MS, it was nice knowing you for the past two gens.

This went from a "buy 3 or 4 years down the line" to a never.


----------



## JLH (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Xbox One Is Not Always Online, But Seems To Restrict Used Games*



Wow. I guess whether or not Microsoft is cancer depends on how much the fee is. If it's $5 it would curb used game sales, but probably wouldn't stop the game from being passed around. But is that really such a big deal? PC gamers were always able to do that. So WTF? Fucking jews just had to jew and probably fuck everything up.


----------



## Corruption (May 21, 2013)

I need more info on the used games situation. As a Gamefly subscriber, this sounds bad.


----------



## Ciupy (May 21, 2013)

Holy shit..that was..bad.

Like,really bad..

What were they thinking.

They basically touted the XBox One as a fancy cable TV box,not a gaming station.

The fuckers want to piggyback off the fact that the XBox was popular to basically feed the rest of the world their vision for the living room.

The lack of games and the fact that most of the features will be available only in USA already make this a not-so-hot deal for everybody else.

And on top of all,no used games..

Wow.


----------



## cloud1465 (May 21, 2013)

Has their ever been a more of disaster than this new Xbox reveal?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

dem graphics


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft what are they thinking with this shit.


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> 2. much more of a focus on gaming.
> 
> 3. notably less 'entertainment focused'.



PlayStation 4 is quite literally, none of that. Sony already had an interview through its CEO with Game Informer talking about social media and interaction being its main drive.

Enjoy those false hopes. Its quite literally them banking on facebook "gamers" and tumblr fans hoping on the bandwagon of F2P/P2W gaming.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Xbox One will not function without Kinect connected, confirms Microsoft UK



Considering how they gave the impression that the Kinect is no longer considered an optional device for their new machine this doesn't shock me.

Hackers, time to get to work.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> They always look like shit. That's not really a surprise.



Well, to be honest, COD with prettier graphics but at 30 frames per second would make the franchise even more inane.


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)

Ha
Ha
Ha
Ha


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

*Xbox One hand EA have unveiled a new partnership moving forward on Microsoft’s new console.

EA confirmed that UFC, NBA Live, Madden and FIFA 14 would launch on Xbox One, and will come with fundamental new changes and will run in a new engine called ‘EA Sports Ignite’.

They also confirmed that a new version of FIFA 14 Ultimate Team would be coming to Xbox One exclusively.*

The company’s sports games are all geared around human intelligence from players, more strategy, more choices and a ore authentic sports experience all round.

More as it comes.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Strike 1. Forced Kinect buy? Strike 2. Blocking used games? That'll be 3,


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Need the Kinect and no used games.....


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Xbox One Is Not Always Online, But Seems To Restrict Used Games*



ok....that may be a deal breaker.......


----------



## Corruption (May 21, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Xbox One will not function without Kinect connected, confirms Microsoft UK



This is a non-issue. It's not like you'll be forced to use Kinect in every game. I don't understand the big deal of having it simply plugged in.


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Microsoft what are they thinking with this shit.


Can you stop saying the same thing every 5 posts? lol


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

This shit gets worse and worse


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Fang said:


> PlayStation 4 is quite literally, none of that. Sony already had an interview through its CEO with Game Informer talking about social media and interaction being its main drive.
> 
> Enjoy those false hopes. Its quite literally them banking on facebook "gamers" and tumblr fans hoping on the bandwagon of F2P/P2W gaming.






It literally took me five seconds to find this link


----------



## Narutossss (May 21, 2013)

fuck, so u need kinect as well


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

I'm sorry but forcing people to buy skynet? better not be true.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

Fang said:


> PlayStation 4 is quite literally, none of that. Sony already had an interview through its CEO with Game Informer talking about social media and interaction being its main drive.
> 
> Enjoy those false hopes. Its quite literally them banking on facebook "gamers" and tumblr fans hoping on the bandwagon of F2P/P2W gaming.



you're wrong. the social aspect will be a focus on ps4 but they're much more focused on gaming than xbox

confirmed by their developers friendly approach and focus on indie games


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Sorry I just keep seeing bad news and that my casual response to this all


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit..that was..bad.
> 
> Like,really bad..
> 
> ...


Yeah.


Jaime Reyes said:


> Microsoft what are they thinking with this shit.


We are microsoft, must take over living room. 


Solaris said:


>


Ooooow. 


Audible Phonetics said:


> Strike 1. Forced Kinect buy? Strike 2. Blocking used games? That'll be 3,


Damn, didn't even get to the plate.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm sorry but forcing people to buy skynet? better not be true.



Well, it should be bundled in with the system from day one.


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

Confirmed blocking used games



> There’s one feature of Xbox One from which we can infer quite a few conclusions: You can install any game from the disc to the console’s hard drive, and then play that game whenever you like without having to put the disc in.
> 
> Wired asked Microsoft if installation would be mandatory. “On the new Xbox, all game discs are installed to the HDD to play,” the company responded in an emailed statement. Sounds mandatory to us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> fuck, so u need kinect as well



it comes with one so it shouldn't be an issue


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2013)

Xbox One has 8GB GDDR3 while PS4 has 8GB GDDR5


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

So what would launch do you think, 1st Xbox one or PS4?


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2013)

Well in other news sony stock in past hour has shot up 10% while Microsofts is in a slight decline.  Seems like no one is impressed by M$


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2013)

I prefer the Xbox controller over the PS controller. I've got both.

This bullshit about games is going to get me to buy a PS4 and not the XboxOne.


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Ultimania (May 21, 2013)

cloud1465 said:


> *Xbox One game discs are only used for initial installation, fee charged for second account
> *



Oh Microsoft, you fucking idiots. Thank you for helping me decide not to buy your new console _at all_.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Xbox One has 8GB GDDR3 while PS4 has 8GB GDDR5



Wait I thought it was 16 GB for Sony?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

as of now the PS4 rapes Xbox One.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

Best thing about the conference were the dogs.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft really didn't show enough though, probably should have just waited to E3. Here's hoping all the entertainment stuff was done here so they could focus on the games. Bitching or not they did say 15 exclusives in the first year and I expect to see some of them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Well, it should be bundled in with the system from day one.



Let me rephrase that.
"It better not require to be plugged in 24/7 without having it's viewed blocked."
Microsoft can look at you though that shit.
They even have a patent if I recall.


----------



## Ciupy (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Let me rephrase that.
> "It better not require to be plugged in 24/7 without having it's viewed blocked."
> *Microsoft can look at you though that shit.*
> They even have a patent if I recall.



That's the whole point.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Best thing about the conference were the dogs.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpYd5ns5Ygc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

This #xboxreveal reminds me of the time MTV stopped playing music and went to reality shows instead.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Wait I thought it was 16 GB for Sony?



Nope, it was 8GB GDDR5 RAM.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

^^PC master race? Really?

Well hopefully they got all the "take over your living room" business out of their system for E3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Xbox One has 8GB GDDR3 while PS4 has 8GB GDDR5



Also, we can assume that because they have 3 OS types, it eats through a big portion of that memory. Less to spend on games


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

game side of things has only access to 5 gigs of the 8 of ram according to oxm....


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers
Everything about next gen gaming (Xbox One, PS4, Wii U) sounds confusing, unnecessary or anti consumer. I miss when video games were simple.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

This was almost Nintendo 2008 E3 bad. Shit, maybe even worse.

I'll always have the dogs though.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Let me rephrase that.
> "It better not require to be plugged in 24/7 without having it's viewed blocked."
> Microsoft can look at you though that shit.
> They even have a patent if I recall.



You can turn the camera off i'm pretty sure.

When they were doing all the kinect shit it had an option for that.


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you're wrong. the social aspect will be a focus on ps4 but they're much more focused on gaming than xbox
> 
> confirmed by their developers friendly approach and focus on indie games



No, I don't think so.

>confirmed by their developers friendly approach

You mean Sony shoving money into their pocket. About as reliable as the average gaming review from IGN.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers
> Everything about next gen gaming (Xbox One, PS4, Wii U) sounds confusing, unnecessary or anti consumer. I miss when video games were simple.



Amen, brother.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 21, 2013)

So the winner of this gens console wars is the PC.



I know that it's an old joke, but after the lame confrences of Sony and M$ and the failure of the Wii U, it seems to ring true.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> ^^PC master race? Really?
> 
> Well hopefully they got all the "take over your living room" business out of their system for E3.



I wouldn't count on it. 



Inuhanyou said:


> Also, we can assume that because they have 3 OS types, it eats through a big portion of that memory. Less on games



I wouldn't be surprised if 4GBs of RAM were dedicated to the OSes though I suspect that it will be closer to 2GBs.


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2013)

So the specs are worse than the PS4 and it happens to be a media center box that can also play games?
No used games, no lending games to friends, mandatory Kinect shit, conference had basically no games.

This looks terrible. My computer can do everything shown (except the waggle Kinect shit) better. 

I buy a console i want two things:
1- Put in game
2 - Play game

This gen looks terrible


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2013)

The dogs were the best thing about this conference.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Fang said:


> No, I don't think so.
> 
> >confirmed by their developers friendly approach
> 
> You mean Sony shoving money into their pocket. About as reliable as the average gaming review from IGN.












You literally have no idea what you are talking about.

I'm not going to tit for tat with you about semantics, i'm just going to say in this post that you are wrong.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You can turn the camera off i'm pretty sure.
> 
> When they were doing all the kinect shit it had an option for that.



If they're gonna surveil people they aren't going to show a notification indicating the camera is on. It could still be recording while you're unaware of it, it's same issue with Google Glass here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You can turn the camera off i'm pretty sure.
> 
> When they were doing all the kinect shit it had an option for that.



Kinect: I can't let you do that


Why have this always kinected bs then plat? 

I don't believe its true because of how absurd it would be.
It would be like requiring a camera on my PC for it to work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Pre-owned fee for XboxOne games


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if 4GBs of RAM were dedicated to the OSes though I suspect that it will be closer to 2GBs.



We apparently got confirmation from somewhere of 5gb for games and 3 for OS. We have heard this number before on beyond3d, but i guess it was true. 

*edit*



Kishido said:


> game side of things has only access to 5 gigs of the 8 of ram according to oxm....


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> If they're gonna surveil people they aren't going to show a notification indicating the camera is on. It could still be recording while you're unaware of it, it's same issue with Google Glass here.



They would get their asses sued if they surveyed you when you were unaware. 

So I doubt that.


----------



## Corruption (May 21, 2013)

I'm not worried about the RAM. Crysis 3 didn't even use 2gb's maxed out.


----------



## JLH (May 21, 2013)

I forgot the most important issue in my last post. 



See the bit about activation servers. The Xbox devs are retarded. They're clearly utterly insensitive to games and art. It's the only way they could make that decision. Hopefully it gets no worthwhile exclusives. 

I mean look at this shit: 

edit: oh yeah. And "Xbox One". For God's sake.


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> *snip*



You can quite literally, believe anything anyone says at face value as if its honest to god credibility if that's your mindset, especially from a Sony executive. It wasn't even that long ago that one of them also claimed that Demon Souls was "unplayable garbage, too hard, and would never sell.", so seeing that Dark Souls quote in one of your links is doubly hilarious. 

Go for it, I'll be laughing here if you honestly think to believe what he's says is true when the biggest blunder since the PSP Vita will come back to bite them in the ass. I'm not putting my money into either Sony or Microsoft's pockets this generation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

And the basic live subscription is 15 bucks a month.

I'm assuming Microsoft just thinks that people will buy it just because.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers
> Everything about next gen gaming (Xbox One, PS4, Wii U) sounds confusing, unnecessary or anti consumer. I miss when video games were simple.


I don't blame her. 


TruEorFalse_21 said:


> So the winner of this gens console wars is the PC.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that it's an old joke, but after the lame confrences of Sony and M$ and the failure of the Wii U, it seems to ring true.


Oh fuck it, it's obligatory at this point.



Solaris said:


> I wouldn't count on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if 4GBs of RAM were dedicated to the OSes though I suspect that it will be closer to 2GBs.


Fucking shit. Yeah, there's a reason why it needs all that hardware and it isn't for the games. 


Slice said:


> So the specs are worse than the PS4 and it happens to be a media center box that can also play games?
> No used games, no lending games to friends, mandatory Kinect shit, conference had basically no games.
> 
> This looks terrible. My computer can do everything shown (except the waggle Kinect shit) better.
> ...



What the fuck happened to this? I blame Microsoft they started this crusade.


----------



## SageMaster (May 21, 2013)

SONY AND NINTENDO STOCKS GO UP



MICROSOFT STOCKS ARE GOING DOWN


----------



## God Movement (May 21, 2013)

So... Killzone Shadow Fall.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> They would get their asses sued if they surveyed you when you were unaware.
> 
> So I doubt that.



Could be listed in the terms of use the moment you try to install the console. Look at what Instagram did.

And people would still use it.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> SONY AND NINTENDO STOCKS GO UP
> 
> 
> 
> MICROSOFT STOCKS ARE GOING DOWN



Good, and I hope it keeps going down until MS takes its head out of its butt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> SONY AND NINTENDO STOCKS GO UP
> 
> 
> 
> MICROSOFT STOCKS ARE GOING DOWN



Wait the nintendo stock is actually going up?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Axl Low (May 21, 2013)

Let' see

Important things that were not answered IIRC:
Price
backwards Compatibility
Will it be always online?
Can we use used games?
Is that kinect really included? [because i dont want it]
Does the kinect have to be wired up for the whole thing to work? [i'd rather leave it in the box or get a model without that piece of shit]

and it looks like a cable box
i suppose that is good because the only thing it will be used for is watching shows since it has forgotten how to be a gaming console


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2013)

Losing 2 billion every half an hour. Sup Microsoft?


----------



## Deathgun (May 21, 2013)

Wow, gg M$.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> SONY AND NINTENDO STOCKS GO UP
> 
> 
> 
> MICROSOFT STOCKS ARE GOING DOWN


God damn. 


Daftvirgin said:


> Could be listed in the terms of use the moment you try to install the console. Look at what Instagram did.
> 
> And people would still use it.


People better make sure they read that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Geoff Keighley‏@geoffkeighley
One other thing I learned off camera: Xbox One is not backwards compatible with 360.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Valve was obviously waiting for the vacuum . Steambox is coming i suppose  perhaps, it will make a good addition to my Wii U and PS4 collection in place of Xbawx Wun. *IF THEY MAKE THE INITIAL ENTREE FEE AFFORDABLE FOR THE CONSOLE CONSUMER*. Something i doubt Valve can do with off the shelf parts and their manufacturing partners not taking a loss on the hardware. Luckily PC parts get cheaper in time


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

Let us look how huge the fee will be... For sure not just 20 bucks or else anyone in your home town ciuld borrow it from you pay the fee and just play it without disc.

Either it is a huge fee or it will be somehow blocked on an other way


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Geoff Keighley‏@geoffkeighley
> One other thing I learned off camera: Xbox One is not backwards compatible with 360.


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2013)

Two hours ago i wasnt sure what to get next gen PS4 or Xbox.
The xbox specs being supposedly a good deal worse than the PS4 and all the other bullshit sealed the deal.
Most games will be multiplatform and those always are build to run on the lesser hardware.



Gaming PC it is.


----------



## cloud1465 (May 21, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Let' see
> 
> Important things that were not answered IIRC:
> Price? *nothing yet*
> ...



here ya go


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

67 people and not much shit happening


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

*Xbox One Will Not Function Without Kinect Attached*

Xbox's UK marketing director has said that without Kinect connected, Xbox One will not function


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

oh well


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

> MS: *"We intentionally did not go for 'high end PC parts'. ",  "We are going for an entertainment device, not a 'games console'."*


----------



## Axl Low (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Geoff Keighley‏@geoffkeighley
> One other thing I learned off camera: Xbox One is not backwards compatible with 360.





Malvingt2 said:


> *Xbox One Will Not Function Without Kinect Attached*
> 
> Xbox's UK marketing director has said that without Kinect connected, Xbox One will not function



Oh fuck that.
This is a deal breaker.
Time to sell those 200 shares I inherited before it gets any lower.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Xbox One Will Not Function Without Kinect Attached*
> 
> Xbox's UK marketing director has said that without Kinect connected, Xbox One will not function



That makes no sense, why?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> oh well



Oh, nifty. New universe. I'm all up for that shit. Bring on the good stuff, Remedy.

I just won't play it on the Xbox.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 21, 2013)

Straight turrrribbbbllllee


----------



## Ciupy (May 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



What the heck is this?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Maybe they are right, the wii U won't sell after all.
Maybe game Consoles are out now and xbox... one will win.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> MS: "We intentionally did not go for 'high end PC parts'. ", "We are going for an entertainment device, not a 'games console'."


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Win8/xBoxOne-era sucks man


----------



## Kishido (May 21, 2013)

Seriously if Sony won't do this they have auto won this gen... BUT the publishers probably get some money from this shit so maybe Sony has to do it as well... Sad as it is... The only thing they mentioned is... That Sony as publisher won't block used games... But what about the others?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That makes no sense, why?



Microsoft likes forcing people to experience/use things in a certain manner.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 21, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> backwards Compatibility



No.



> Will it be always online?



Apparently not.



> Can we use used games?



Yes, but you have to pay a fee.



> Is that kinect really included? [because i dont want it]



Seems yes.



> Does the kinect have to be wired up for the whole thing to work? [i'd rather leave it in the box or get a model without that piece of shit]



Yes.


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2013)

I wouldnt even know where to put that Kinect receiver. I basically would need to re-arrange my living room.  (xbox is currently sitting inside a cupboard because theres no space outside)


----------



## Axl Low (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That makes no sense, why?



Because Microsoft does not like making money just as much as Capcom and Square Enix do not like having success.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Seriously if Sony won't do this they have auto won this gen... BUT the publishers probably get some money from this shit so maybe Sony has to do it as well... Sad as it is... The only thing they mentioned is... That Sony as publisher won't block used games... But what about the others?



pretty sure you won't need PS move to have your PS4 console running. Sony isn't into that surveillance/information market.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2013)

We see the WiiU is selling so incredibly well that we're going to just let Sony service the gamers and follow Nintendo. Wii in in together.


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Valve was obviously waiting for the vacuum . Steambox is coming i suppose  perhaps, it will make a good addition to my Wii U and PS4 collection in place of Xbawx Wun. *IF THEY MAKE THE INITIAL ENTREE FEE AFFORDABLE FOR THE CONSOLE CONSUMER*. Something i doubt Valve can do with off the shelf parts and their manufacturing partners not taking a loss on the hardware. Luckily PC parts get cheaper in time



Gabe said they want to price their mode around 300$. I doubt they can manage that though, if they want to make it powerful enough and as you said, they don't have deals.

But what if they offer you Steam credits? The money stays in their ecosystem anyway.  


Or hats and trading cards!!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Xbox answers top questions.

how can you resell a game that someone is going to have to pay to install on their hard drive?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> > "We intentionally did not go for 'high end PC parts'. ", "We are going for an entertainment device, not a 'games console'."]




 Why would you say that!?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

seven times the bandwidth, 50 percent more GPU power and an APU focused on compute offloading to GPU.

PS4 is does not have high end PC parts either, but you will see notable difference in third party games and first parties..


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> seven times the bandwidth, 50 percent more GPU power and an APU focused on compute offloading to GPU.
> 
> PS4 is does not have high end PC parts either, but you will see notable difference in third party games and first parties..



Source? PS4 console isn't even revealed yet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Thread needs to be renamed mods


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Source? PS4 console isn't even revealed yet.



It's specs was


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Source? PS4 console isn't even revealed yet.



you're joking right?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Source? PS4 console isn't even revealed yet.



We learned quite a bit about the PS4 hardware...


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you're joking right?



All we've got is the controller. The actual console isn't revealed yet.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, I'm feeling bettering about the PS4 right now for sure.

No used games on the X-box is also pretty much confirmed. 

The licence to install the same game on multiple systems from the same disc will likely cost enough money that it becomes cheaper to buy a new game than it is to buy a used disc from Game Stop. As a result the value of the any used discs plummets the day of launch.

The scenario works like this.

Say the price of a new game is $60.

Hypothetically, say the price off a licence to install the game on a 2nd X-box is $30.

Because buying a used game requires that you deal with a 2 vendors to make your purchase (ie. Gamestop and Microsoft), in order to break even, Gamestop would have to lower the price of used games for the X-box to less than $30 day-one just to break even, say $25, which would leave the customer spending $55 on the used game. On top of that, Gamestop would need to buy back used copies of the title for much less to even leave room for their own profit, so Gamestop would need to be buying back used copies of brand new X-box games for $15 to leave room for them to make some profit.

On top of that, the price of each used game is now raised artificially $30 higher. So two years down the line if you wanted to buy a used copy of Call of Duty Ghosts, you would have to spend $15 on the used game, and $30 on the license, raising the price of a used game purchase to $45. Thing is by that point in the game's life cycle, you could probably just buy the game online form Microsoft's online store for $30, or buy a new copy of the game at Wal-mart for $30 or so.

So now it becomes more expensive to buy and sell used games on the X-box One than before.

It makes no sense for Gamestop, from a business perspective, to ever sell used games for the X-box One.

The only way it makes sense at all is to just buy a single disc with your friends and share for free.

So say you and your six friends want to buy Call of Duty Ghost when it comes out. It's $60.

You each put in your $10 to buy the game, and you draw straws to see who gets the free install. Maybe you even make a chart and take turns getting the free install.

So you buy the game 1 time at $60 ($10 per person), and then you install the game 5 more times on all your friends X-boxes for $30 each for $150. As a group you spend $210 for a game that would you would have spent $300 for if you had bought 6 new copies of the game. The store only makes money on the initial $60 purchase, and Microsoft and the Game Publisher split $180 between the two of them. As for the gamers, One guy is out $10 and his friends out $40 each on a new game. That's actually a pretty damn good deal for consumers, but it requires organization to game the system like that, but I have a feeling that if this is how it works, this sort of practice is what will eventually go down once people catch on.

I mean I thought about this in the span of about 5 minutes,  how long would it take other people to figure it out.

So the incentive here is to have a big group of friends that you know locally and play games with.

For far less money, you can have one person buy the game and then share it with everyone else at a steep discount day one. The more friends you have, the more money you can save using this method.

So who gets screwed really gets screwed over here?

All Game Retailers get screwed over. Big Box Stores, Gamestop, All the small mom and pop stores.

Pretty much all game retailers get screwed in this deal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

The fact that sony and Microsoft keep holding out on their price is worrying.
If they are both really in the 400$ range why are they holding out on it?
To hurt nintendoomed or  what?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

WOW M$ had their own people cheering at the event today

!!!


----------



## hadou (May 21, 2013)

No backwards compatibility and continued annual fee? The Xbox already lost


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> We learned quite a bit about the PS4 hardware...



I see, my bad. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

lol



Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, nifty. New universe. I'm all up for that shit. Bring on the good stuff, Remedy.
> 
> I just won't play it on the Xbox.



hopefully it will come out on PC


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The fact that sony and Microsoft keep holding out on their price is worrying.
> If they are both really in the 400$ range why are they holding out on it?
> To hurt nintendoomed or  what?



Why announce the prices when they don't even have release dates yet?


----------



## Suzuku (May 21, 2013)

I wonder why they can never use names that make sense


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah, I'm feeling bettering about the PS4 right now for sure.
> 
> No used games on the X-box is also pretty much confirmed.
> 
> ...


So True nice write up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Why announce the prices when they don't even have release dates yet?



Why announce the console and show it if you don't even have release dates yet?


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Black Tusks' game will be at E3. 

Hoping that delivers.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 21, 2013)

How can a company fail so badly on one day?


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Why announce the console and show it if you don't even have release dates yet?



To build hype. Has anyone ever announced the precise release date or price at the same time they first revealed the console?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Hopefully Nintendo and Sony have a great E3...i'm already hyped by the potential announcements


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> To build hype. Has anyone ever announced the precise release date or price at the same time they first revealed the console?



Apple did with their initial iPhone keynote


----------



## Suzuku (May 21, 2013)

This looks like a fat Apple TV.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> How can a company fail so badly on one day?



To be fair, it was all rumored, everything they said today. And it was continuously building up for a while, and it was putting me off to begin with. This is just confirmation, destroying that hope against reality


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> This looks like a fat Apple TV.



No it looks like a redesign of the NES.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2013)

dude did they really up the price of xbox live to 15 bucks a month? what the holy hell


----------



## hadou (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> To be fair, it was all rumored, everything they said today. And it was continuously building up for a while, and it was putting me off to begin with. This is just confirmation, destroying that hope against reality



Xbox lost the war today.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Goova said:


> dude did they really up the price of xbox live to 15 bucks a month? what the holy hell



Wait, they increase the price for Xbox live?


----------



## Corruption (May 21, 2013)

> MS: "We intentionally did not go for 'high end PC parts'. ", "We are going for an entertainment device, not a 'games console'."



We knew this for a while. Some people might not like to admit it, but the PS4 is an entertainment device too, not strictly a games console.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (May 21, 2013)

I can't wait to pay twice for games I already own. That's way better than buying it once.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft better go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

At least the Wii U is a dedicated games console even if it is underpowered.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

I think I'm going to get this deal:

*XBOX 360 S Black (250GB)+Skyrim+Forza 4+2 Controllers Wrls*
*€ 233*

includes:
- Xbox 360 S Console (Black)
- 2 wireless controllers (Black)
- Standard video cable
- 250 GB hard disk
- Headset (Black)
- Power adaptor
- Forza Motorsport 4
- The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim (via DLC code)
- 1 month Xbox Live Gold


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Corruption said:


> We knew this for a while. Some people might not like to admit it, but the PS4 is an entertainment device too, not strictly a games console.



A big difference though, Sony is differentiating themselves by putting themselves out there as having a games console that has all these media functions. Microsoft is saying they are a media player that happens to play games. The distinction there is huge.


----------



## hadou (May 21, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Microsoft better go back to the drawing board.



It's too late for that. All it can do now is lay back and take it from the back.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

Corruption said:


> We knew this for a while. Some people might not like to admit it, but the PS4 is an entertainment device too, not strictly a games console.



both consoles are gonna have the entertainment/social media side to it, the approaches will be different, sony will be focusing on games whereas microsoft is more focused on the "living room"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

prices never convert and are reflected like that, if it's ?399 in the UK, it will likely be $399 in the US or there abouts


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2013)

turrible

I will either get nothing or a PS4



betcha 10 out of those 15 gaems are Kinect shit




was it confirmed if 8Gb memory is DDR3 ? how fast is CPU ?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> turrible
> 
> I will either get nothing or a PS4
> 
> ...



Yes it is DDR3 

No WiiU? 

Get a PS4 :33


----------



## Corruption (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> A big difference though, Sony is differentiating themselves by putting themselves out there as having a games console that has all these media functions. Microsoft is saying they are a media player that happens to play games. The distinction there is huge.



There's philosophically no difference, so the distinction is tiny. They both have entertainment features. Fact. They both play games. Fact.

You can't say one is the gamers machine before the consoles are even out. We don't know how many exclusives or what the quality of those exclusives will be. If Microsoft ends up severely lagging behind in the exclusive department, then you have a point. As of now, it's way too early to call it.


----------



## Suzuku (May 21, 2013)

Welp it's obvious game consoles aren't for games anymore. Time to jump ship and convert to PCs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Xbox now with 5 billion transistors


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Can someone explain the difference between ddr3 and ddr5 ram without making me feel like a total chode?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Corruption said:


> There's philosophically no difference, so the distinction is tiny. They both have entertainment features. Fact. They both play games. Fact.
> 
> You can't say one is the gamers machine before the consoles are even out. We don't know how many exclusives or what the quality of those exclusives will be. If Microsoft ends up severely lagging behind in the exclusive department, then you have a point. As of now, it's way too early to call it.



I *can* say that, based on the two approaches i have seen from Sony and Microsoft thus far. And while i was a huge 360 fan for the majority of this generation, their focus these days does not include what i like in my gaming habits. So its as simple as that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> was it confirmed if 8Gb memory is DDR3 ? how fast is CPU ?



All but confirmed. CPU is the same speed and architecture(jaguar 1.6 ghz) as PS4's CPU. They are aiming to make games mandatory always online by shifting resources to cloud computing later on in the gen though. I prefer Sony's solution of using GPU compute much better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

So, um, guys, how was the reveal today? What did i miss??


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> prices never convert and are reflected like that, if it's ?399 in the UK, it will likely be $399 in the US or there abouts


 Yeah that's true, I just used current rates to make that price. US will actually get it much cheaper as you said


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

So xbox one not playing used games huh?........


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> So, um, guys, how was the reveal today? What did i miss??



3 words.

*It. was. shit.*


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Can someone explain the difference between ddr3 and ddr5 ram without making me feel like a total chode?



Bandwidth speed between sending information from your Ram and Processor.

DDR3 is slower at doing that than DDR5.

Essentially the PS4 will be snappier.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

PS4 won nuff said.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> So, um, guys, how was the reveal today? What did i miss??



You missed alot of BS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Can someone explain the difference between ddr3 and ddr5 ram without making me feel like a total chode?





As far as I can find.
The most important thing however



Audible Phonetics said:


> Bandwidth speed between sending information from your Ram and Processor.
> 
> DDR3 is slower at doing that than DDR5.
> 
> Essentially the PS4 will be snappier.



That


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

New hot topic on Gaf now


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Also 360 isn't stronger than wii U plat since I know that was never answered.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> 3 words.
> 
> *It. was. shit.*



..........Oh......

Not surprising, the minute i heard the name "Xbox One" i new something went wrong today.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Bandwidth speed between sending information from your Ram and Processor.
> 
> DDR3 is slower at doing that than DDR5.
> 
> Essentially the PS4 will be snappier.



Is the difference significant or minor?


----------



## bigduo209 (May 21, 2013)

Corruption said:


> We knew this for a while. Some people might not like to admit it, but the PS4 is an entertainment device too, not strictly a games console.




 *PS4:

Games _
________
_________
__________
___________
____________**Everything Else


**Xbox One:

Everything Else _
_______________
________________
_________________Games
*


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> New hot topic on Gaf now



Didn't Sony confirm that the system can play used games but the Publishers have the ability to restrict them.


----------



## steveht93 (May 21, 2013)

Sony owns this shit. They got next gen in the bag.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Also 360 isn't stronger than wii U plat since I know that was never answered.



The Wii U is stronger in some ways and weaker than others. More memory but slower clock and bandwidth. EDRAM in both but Wii U has more.

GPU in Wii U is stronger but is apparently "weird".

CPU is weaker and clocked slower(as well as based on an older architecture).


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Live Action Halo series was the best thing to come out of the conference.

Forward Unto Dawn was awesome, I just want something like that which is totally feasible.


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

Used games stuff doesn't seem that terrible with if this is true

"On the new Xbox, all game discs are installed to the HDD to play," a Microsoft representative told Wired today. This has been styled a "pre-owned block", but OXM's Jon Hicks (who's currently in Redmond, checking out the new console) argues otherwise - when you sell the game on Microsoft will deactivate your install, meaning the next purchaser won't have to pay the second-user fee. You won't, however, be able to share a single copy of a game with your friends"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2013)

new Xbox will still *at the very least* sell as good (probably more) as PS4/WiiU in USA


which will be enough to keep it going


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Live Action Halo series was the best thing to come out of the conference.



No, this was:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy_LDyfCANg[/YOUTUBE]


And i say that as a Halo fanboy.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft you done fucked up.......


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The Wii U is stronger in some ways and weaker than others. More memory but slower clock and bandwidth. EDRAM in both but Wii U has more.
> 
> GPU in Wii U is stronger but is apparently "weird".
> 
> CPU is weaker and clocked slower(as well as based on an older architecture).


I thought of the wii U was more of a take a step out of the door and be there yet isn't as powerful vs 360 more powerful but several blocks away to get there.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> new Xbox will still *at the very least* sell as good (probably more) as PS4/WiiU in USA
> 
> 
> which will be enough to keep it going



Wii U worldwide sales are suffering, let alone in US only.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

So apparently PS4 has a 28nm APU and Xbox One has a 40nm APU...i wonder if Microsoft was having issues with yields...or maybe they just didn't care about efficiency like usual


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The Wii U is stronger in some ways and weaker than others. More memory but slower clock and bandwidth. EDRAM in both but Wii U has more.
> 
> GPU in Wii U is stronger but is apparently "weird".
> 
> CPU is weaker and clocked slower(as well as based on an older architecture).



It's still overall marginally stronger/more efficient than the 360 but utilizes different tasks despite the slower clocks (which usually aren't the definitive sauce to a hardware's power).


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Used games stuff doesn't seem that terrible with if this is true
> 
> "On the new Xbox, all game discs are installed to the HDD to play," a Microsoft representative told Wired today. This has been styled a "pre-owned block", but OXM's Jon Hicks (who's currently in Redmond, checking out the new console) argues otherwise - when you sell the game on Microsoft will deactivate your install, meaning the next purchaser won't have to pay the second-user fee. You won't, however, be able to share a single copy of a game with your friends"



That's pretty reasonable actually. Won't be surprised if Sony has something similar planned, they have danced around the issue a bit.



Slice said:


> No, this was:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy_LDyfCANg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Not a big racing game guy but it did look sweet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I thought of the wii U was more of a take a step out of the door and be there yet isn't as powerful vs 360 more powerful but several blocks away to get there.



....wut?  mind saying that again


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

this holiday season is going to fun to watch..


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Is the difference significant or minor?



It's a pretty big difference.  PS4's RAM bandwidth is somewhere around tripple that of what most high-end gaming PCs have.


----------



## Doge (May 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Microsoft you done fucked up.......



How so?

Why not wait until E3 when the games are showcased?  It would make no sense whatsoever to announce a flagship game 2 weeks before an even bigger event.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> It's still overall marginally stronger/more efficient than the 360 but utilizes different tasks despite the slower clocks (which usually aren't the definitive sauce to a hardware's power).



Well we can say its definitely more efficient, as its running everything it needs with just 40 watt.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Is the difference significant or minor?



Huge difference.  

M$ knowis it too which is why it left it out.  Eventually M$ will have to come out with a xbox one+ that will have updated memory because as games develop and become more complex with larger polygon counts and so forth it'll need faster memory to send all that data.

It was probably their plan.

They had to go cheap on PC parts so they could pack a Kinect with each unit and keep the price competitive.   They probably also poop their pants when Sony revealed they were using DDr5.



Good thread to read up on


----------



## Doge (May 21, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Used games stuff doesn't seem that terrible with if this is true
> 
> "On the new Xbox, all game discs are installed to the HDD to play," a Microsoft representative told Wired today. This has been styled a "pre-owned block", but OXM's Jon Hicks (who's currently in Redmond, checking out the new console) argues otherwise - when you sell the game on Microsoft will deactivate your install, meaning the next purchaser won't have to pay the second-user fee. You won't, however, be able to share a single copy of a game with your friends"



Hm, how would this work if I sold it on Ebay and never told Microsoft I actually sold it?  What if I want to play it on a different Xbox One?  Would the second user putting the disc in mean I lose the install?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ....wut?  mind saying that again


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It's a pretty big difference.  PS4's RAM bandwidth is somewhere around tripple that of what most high-end gaming PCs have.



Not exactly...if your talking about system ram then your right. The highest level of DDR3 is the 60gb/s model, which the Xbox One has.

But if your talking about high end GPU's(aka GDDR5, and stacked DDR4 very soon), they are on PS4's level and can go much higher. Problem for high end GPU's right now is the amount of VRAM they store, not that high.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

kresh said:


> How so?
> 
> Why not wait until E3 when the games are showcased?  It would make no sense whatsoever to announce a flagship game 2 weeks before an even bigger event.



I'm one of those gamers who like to lend,trade,take my games to a friends house and all that other shit so right now this is a deal breaker.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> *Eventually M$ will have to come out with a xbox one+ that will have updated memory* because as games develop and become more complex with larger polygon counts and so forth it'll need faster memory to send all that data.



Not going to happen.


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

kresh said:


> Hm, how would this work if I sold it on Ebay and never told Microsoft I actually sold it?  What if I want to play it on a different Xbox One?  Would the second user putting the disc in mean I lose the install?



Probably means they'd have to pay the second user fee. Which is better than the current system which is why I assume there will be a catch.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Used games stuff doesn't seem that terrible with if this is true
> 
> "On the new Xbox, all game discs are installed to the HDD to play," a Microsoft representative told Wired today. This has been styled a "pre-owned block", but OXM's Jon Hicks (who's currently in Redmond, checking out the new console) argues otherwise - when you sell the game on Microsoft will deactivate your install, meaning the next purchaser won't have to pay the second-user fee. You won't, however, be able to share a single copy of a game with your friends"



This still doesn't make sense.  How will nextbox know you've sold the game.  Will it have some type of deactivate feature?  how will game stop be able to verify the game still isn't installed on your system and locked.  more details need to come out how this is going to work.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

You can probably recover your account and play with your friend like that.


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Huge difference.
> 
> M$ knowis it too which is why it left it out.  Eventually M$ will have to come out with a xbox one+ that will have updated memory because as games develop and become more complex with larger polygon counts and so forth it'll need faster memory to send all that data.
> 
> ...



Well, they did put in ESRAM to balance out the bandwidth issue.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 21, 2013)

Its amazing how this era of gaming becomes more darker , well no one will miss you M$


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

The ESRAM is still a small amount though, nowhere near enough for continuous usage. It can only be used in bursts. Not like the GDDR5 in PS4 which is a continuous stream, although i wonder if Sony has done anything about the latency...

The move engines will help for Xbox One, but its a poor substitute for what PS4 will be packing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KmoePsnywU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Well, they did put in ESRAM to balance out the bandwidth issue.



Still doesn't compete with DDR5


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]KmoePsnywU8[/YOUTUBE]



I am the prince of gaming and my home world has died and left me no games to rule over.

Let's go and watch some Netflix.


----------



## Corruption (May 21, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Used games stuff doesn't seem that terrible with if this is true
> 
> "On the new Xbox, all game discs are installed to the HDD to play," a Microsoft representative told Wired today. This has been styled a "pre-owned block", but OXM's Jon Hicks (who's currently in Redmond, checking out the new console) argues otherwise - when you sell the game on Microsoft will deactivate your install, meaning the next purchaser won't have to pay the second-user fee. You won't, however, be able to share a single copy of a game with your friends"



I hope this is true, but how the hell do they know if you sell the game or lend it to someone? They could have just gone old school PC style, install the game and require the disc for it to be played.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> The ESRAM is still a small amount though, nowhere near enough for continuous usage. It can only be used in bursts. Not like the GDDR5 in PS4 which is a continuous stream, although i wonder if Sony has done anything about the latency...
> 
> The move engines will help for Xbox One, but its a poor substitute for what PS4 will be packing.



idk what you are talking about, but MS said they'd let a portion of the games be processed by their cloud service. Does this counteract the lack of processing power xBox One has?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Still doesn't compete with DDR5



*G*DDR5

DDR5 does not exist yet.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

Man, I can't wait for Nintendo and Sony at E3. Nintendo's making it all about the games for the gamers, and hopefully Sony follows suit.

And Microsoft will sit there picking their noses and letting Usher do all the work.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You can probably recover your account and play with your friend like that.



I doubt that they'll have a way to override that.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Corruption said:


> I hope this is true, but how the hell do they know if you sell the game or lend it to someone? They could have just gone old school PC style, install the game and *require the disc for it to be played*.



Isn't that what current gen is doing with retail releases?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> idk what you are talking about, but MS said they'd let a portion of the games be processed by their cloud service. Does this counteract the lack of processing power xBox One has?



As i said on a previous page, yes this could help in certain ways by offloading things like physics calcs and other constrained areas to remote servers. But at the same time, it forces the game to an always online state, as you need to be online to use those cloud computationals and thusly, play the game to begin with. So its a fucking dumb idea.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Man, I can't wait for Nintendo and Sony at E3. Nintendo's making it all about the games for the gamers, and hopefully Sony follows suit.
> 
> And Microsoft will sit there picking their noses and letting Usher do all the work.



implying sony wont be marching out the celebrities as well


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

my prediction on people who buy the Xbox one,
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PywI0BOxJpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 21, 2013)

Well that was severely disappointing to say the least. I don't buy gaming systems to watch tv or mess around with kinect. I buy a gaming system to play fucking video games. 15 exclusives and you show 2? And not even a single bit of actual gameplay either. 

This reveal was terrible. The fuck were these clowns thinking coming here with this? Microsoft has me at the edge right now. If their E3 isn't much better than the garbage we received today then Sony's getting my money. MS can fuck off.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Man, I can't wait for Nintendo and Sony at E3. Nintendo's making it all about the games for the gamers, and hopefully Sony follows suit.
> 
> And Microsoft will sit there picking their noses and letting Usher do all the work.



15 exclusives .

Black Tusk alone guarantees they aren't all kinect games .

People need to realize that Xbox obviously is holding their cards for E3 and this was the venue to introduce the console and it's entertainment bullshit. 

Doesn't excuse most things but it's premature to say Microsoft does not care about making games when they are putting an infrastructure into place for persistent games and delivering new IPs.

(Hopefully something from rare that isn't a kinect game)


----------



## Corruption (May 21, 2013)

The PS4 has the advantage with GDDR5 RAM for VRAM. I don't think there's really any difference for other tasks. PC's only use GDDR5 RAM in video cards and the standard premium models only have 2-3gb.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Man, I can't wait for Nintendo and Sony at E3. Nintendo's making it all about the games for the gamers, and hopefully Sony follows suit.
> 
> And Microsoft will sit there picking their noses and letting Usher do all the work.



Yeah after hearing the shit that's happened today, it's almost impossible for Nintendo or Sony to not triple tear MS a new one at E3. 

My god, the no-used game confirmation just sealed that deal for me to never support the Xbox brand again.


----------



## Ultimania (May 21, 2013)

PS4 doesn't block used games, but Xbox One does in a sense. I think that we can clearly see which console needs to be bought.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Aww NeoGAF broke again.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Man, I can't wait for Nintendo and Sony at E3. Nintendo's making it all about the games for the gamers, and hopefully Sony follows suit.
> 
> And Microsoft will sit there picking their noses and letting Usher do all the work.



I thought Nintedo scaled down on E3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Aww NeoGAF broke again.


[YOUTUBE]oQXJnndRPQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

so we're going to act like drive club didn't look better than forza?

drive club > forza


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Incase people are didn't hear what i have said twice now because its really important i will say it again;


*Microsoft is championing always online DRM, by using the excuse that they need to offload entire game engine tasks to their servers*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 21, 2013)

Ok lets see.
Design OK , controller is by far the best gaming gamepad created.
Now then, few games, specs almost same as ps4  so all good so far .
The bad things: Fucking tv shows  net flix skype *inserw/esocialcrapyoucanthink*  here.
Like what the fuck, im buying the console to play games not to wave my hands like lunatic and browse internet explorer or talking on skype,i got PC for that and it does the job fine.
Lastsly they shove you the kinect , i never liked kinect, i used to do promotion of it at work  and it got really tiresome, why they focus so much resources on kinect when they could improve the system specs and slap Sony in the face,but, no they went for shit.


If this about used games and ID lock is true then im pretty positive i wont get xbox this gen  and il go for ps4  hence it gets my vote so far.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

kresh said:


> Hm, how would this work if I sold it on Ebay and never told Microsoft I actually sold it?  What if I want to play it on a different Xbox One?  Would the second user putting the disc in mean I lose the install?



I assume as long as you have that game installed on your system, people will have to pay said fee for second installation. 

I imagine the game shops will have to simply just pop in the disk to check whether a payment prompt shows up or not when trying to install the game to check if said game has been uninstalled by the previous owner.


----------



## Ciupy (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> As i said on a previous page, yes this could help in certain ways by offloading things like physics calcs and other constrained areas to remote servers. But at the same time, it forces the game to an always online state, as you need to be online to use those cloud computationals and thusly, play the game to begin with. So its a fucking dumb idea.



It's not as simple as that.

Latency will always be an issue with cloud-based computing,so it will be useless for fast-paced games.

It seems more likely that it is yet another attempt at disguising the "always-online" bullshit Blizzard (Diablo 3) and EA (Sim City) tried to pull off.

It seems the PS4 has the advantage as of now,and even moreso if the rumours of the XBox One having 3 different OS's and those eating a shitload of RAM and leaving something like 5GB of RAM for games.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> implying sony wont be marching out the celebrities as well



I have faith. 



Platinum said:


> 15 exclusives .
> 
> Black Tusk alone guarantees they aren't all kinect games .
> 
> ...



Let's be realistic. Most of them will be kinect games. Just because they displayed this shit today doesn't mean they won't do it at E3 too. 



Asa-Kun said:


> Yeah after hearing the shit that's happened today, it's almost impossible for Nintendo or Sony to not triple tear MS a new one at E3.
> 
> My god, the no-used game confirmation just sealed that deal for me to never support the Xbox brand again.



I'm glad I never supported them in the first place. They had my attention in the beginning with all the cool features, but then they completely fell flat on their faces when it came to actual games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> so we're going to act like drive club didn't look better than forza?
> 
> drive club > forza



No. We're going to act like both games are irrelevant. Except that they really are irrelevant.


----------



## Ultimania (May 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, I know that a lot of _idiots_ will still buy the Xbox One because they think that Microsoft is the only one that makes games. They are riding that casual dick hard even though Apple clearly has that crowd by the ass, and Microsoft views the Xbox One as an entertainment device rather than a home console.

I'm disappointed, but I totally expected this to happen.

It's our job as real gamers to educate these idiots and to tear into any Xbox One buyers' assholes. Because believe it or not, people will still buy this shit.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> I thought Nintedo scaled down on E3.



They're doing it their way instead of having a big two hour conference. They're having a couple Nintendo Directs, investor meetings, tons of demo stations and playable E3 demos at Best Buy. They will still be at E3, just without the huge conference.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 21, 2013)

Corruption said:


> There's philosophically no difference, so the distinction is tiny. They both have entertainment features. Fact. They both play games. Fact.
> 
> You can't say one is the gamers machine before the consoles are even out. We don't know how many exclusives or what the quality of those exclusives will be. If Microsoft ends up severely lagging behind in the exclusive department, then you have a point. As of now, it's way too early to call it.




*-Microsoft's Approach**
I can see Microsoft focusing on games to a certain degree, but just for the launch period. After that they'll let 3rd-party developers focus on the gaming side things with maybe a 1st party title here and there, but they'll stick to paying for exclusive content for gaming and multimedia services.

Microsoft is all about becoming your all-in-one media cetner, and they'll go to great lengths to make that work. You'll see Windows 8, Xbox One, TV shows, Music, and Movies all marketed into one big blur of a huge advertisement campaign.

Unless Xbox One is a huge flop in the console market, they're pretty much staying on course. *


*-Sony's Approach**
Sony OTOH will keep a standard of multimedia services around and incrementally improve them over time, but that won't be as a big of a focus for them when it comes marketing and financial resources for the console.

Sony has learned from it's past endeavors that sometimes less is more. Miscrosoft has the cash flow to push to the TV Living Room experience for their ecosystem, and Sony can't quite pull that off. 

That means Sony is focused on games first and foremost, and the Living Room is secondary. The multimedia functionality will be there for people who want it, but it won't be as grandiose or  as ridiculously pushed as what Microsoft is doing.

This means Sony will put more effort into courting game developers and the gaming experience  will more meaningful through more diverse titles of varying depth.*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> They're doing it their way instead of having a big two hour conference. They're having a couple Nintendo Directs, investor meetings, tons of demo stations and playable E3 demos at Best Buy. They will still be at E3, just without the huge conference.



in case it was missed


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Incase people are didn't hear what i have said twice now because its really important i will say it again;
> 
> 
> *Microsoft is championing always online DRM, by using the excuse that they need to offload entire game engine tasks to their servers*



WTF? I thought they said it would be optional after the Adam Orth fiasco?!?!


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Early gen is when you make a franchise, I would expect most of them to be looking to be a AAA killer app.

I might play a kinect game even if Ryse turns out to be good, i'm sure that's one of the 8.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

that box is big as fuck, do not want


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> No. We're going to act like both games are irrelevant. Except that they really are irrelevant.



Both look equally amazing.

And racing games are always relevant.


----------



## Ultimania (May 21, 2013)

At least now I only have to worry about buying one more console, the PS4. Then I should be set until next-gen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

I am so looking forward to the next Nintendo Direct


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> No. We're going to act like both games are irrelevant. Except that they really are irrelevant.



point still remains

drive club > forza


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> WTF? I thought they said it would be optional after the Adam Orth fiasco?!?!



It's not always online. Microsoft is putting the infrastructure in place for persistent games to be a thing so that might be a thing in the future though for games like Destiny.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> that box is big as fuck, do not want



That box looks like two-face.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I have faith.



This. 



> Let's be realistic. Most of them will be kinect games. Just because they displayed this shit today doesn't mean they won't do it at E3 too.



Aaaaaaaaaaand this. 



> I'm glad I never supported them in the first place. They had my attention in the beginning with all the cool features, but then they completely fell flat on their faces when it came to actual games.



MS were just lucky i bought their tard pack after the PS3 post-launch flop since i wanted to play Next Gen games despite my ignorance getting the better of me. Thank god i went for the PS3 Slim instead of another Xbox either way, Nintendo + Sony + PC masterace FTW.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> point still remains
> 
> drive club > forza



Graphic wise? because I know Forza > all, overall.. Too bad that will not make me buy a Xbox one.


----------



## Ultimania (May 21, 2013)

It's not always online, but it will essentially make you require to pay a fee if you decide to play your game on another Xbox Live account. They are essentially destroying used gaming on this new console. No wonder why EA was riding on Microsoft's cock so hard today.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 21, 2013)

hadou said:


> It's too late for that. All it can do now is lay back and take it from the back.



They will be forced to soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> It's not always online, but it will essentially make you require to pay a fee if you decide to play your game on another Xbox Live account. They are essentially destroying used gaming on this new console. *No wonder why EA was riding on Microsoft's cock so hard today*.



and EA drop Online Pass a week a go.... Now we know why... Evil EA still evil.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> It's not always online. Microsoft is putting the infrastructure in place for persistent games to be a thing so that might be a thing in the future though for games like Destiny.



MMO's which are online by default like Destiny are one thing. Having the actual technical innards of the game engine (whether its single player, multiplayer)being run from a separate location outside of your console is quite another.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> It's not always online, but it will essentially make you require to pay a fee if you decide to play your game on another Xbox Live account. They are essentially destroying used gaming on this new console. No wonder why EA was riding on Microsoft's cock so hard today.



EA and Xbox One can go crash and burn for all i care if they want to screw over the gaming industry this badly. Bet this was another reason why EA left Nintendo, and Sony better stay the hell away from their suit (as it looks like currently) otherwise hell is on the lose.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Incase people are didn't hear what i have said twice now because its really important i will say it again;
> 
> 
> *Microsoft is championing always online DRM, by using the excuse that they need to offload entire game engine tasks to their servers*



The SimCity fiasco on a console wide scale.

Nope. Nothing's going to go wrong with this. Nothing what so ever.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

EA doesn't need online passes anymore, Microsoft is doing it for them.


----------



## SternRitter (May 21, 2013)

Yawn, not interested in any next-gen console now. I'll hold out and see what exclusives each get but not holding my breath.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> EA doesn't need online passes anymore, Microsoft is doing it for them.



 a lot of people on Twitter are saying that...


----------



## Corruption (May 21, 2013)

This whole used game fee thing can backfire on them in some ways, depending on the cost

What's stopping a bunch of friends from buying a single new game, then just paying the fee to install it on all of their consoles?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone posted this yet?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> and EA drop Online Pass a week a go.... Now we know why... Evil EA still evil.



You  know it might not have just been origins then


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> EA doesn't need online passes anymore, Microsoft is doing it for them.



Wouldn't be surprised if EA decided to make their big games exclusive for Microsoft only with on-disc DLC and shit DRM in the near future!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

Man, Sony and Nintendo don't even have to lift a finger and Microsoft is doing the job for them.


----------



## vegitabo (May 21, 2013)

so microsoft is basically lying... how can you charge a fee for used games when internet connection is not required...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Craig Harris‏@crankycraig
*Wait, did NeoGaf REALLY schedule maintenance for immediately after one of the biggest game moments of the year so far? REALLY?*

lollol


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

E3 is going to kill gaf


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

vegitabo said:


> so microsoft is basically lying... how can you charge a fee for used games when internet connection is not required...



It's built into the kinect


----------



## Arishem (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft's sarcasm meter is broken.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Craig Harris‏@crankycraig
> *Wait, did NeoGaf REALLY schedule maintenance for immediately after one of the biggest game moments of the year so far? REALLY?*
> 
> lollol



Not like people are missing anything.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Conan O'Brien Presents: Team Coco

The new Xbox One will actually sprout spider legs, crouch over your Xbox 360, and dissolve it with corrosive juices.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)




----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

also, there's no maintenance going on, it's just an error message. Currently it's 504 gateway timeout.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 21, 2013)

HAHAHA Yeha, wtf was with the audience


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

this guy again


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> also, there's no maintenance going on, it's just an error message. Currently it's 504 gateway timeout.



I am getting this message:

NeoGAF is currently down for scheduled maintenance. Please be patient while the site is down.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You  know it might not have just been origins then



That seems to be the case.


----------



## hadou (May 21, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

I did get that message too, but right now it's timeout error. afaik it was the same at the PS4 reveal.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> this guy again



This guy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> HAHAHA Yeha, wtf was with the audience



The conference was worse than wii U's and they didn't expect it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 21, 2013)

According to this one there is no offload games neither online drm , only cloud will be use din multiplayer and  live streaming content.


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> this guy again



Legendary


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

^The real audience "cheer" right there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> That seems to be the case.



They ditched Nintendo for M$ so quickly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The conference was worse than wii U's and they didn't expect it



Didn't even think MS had to guts to achieve such a feat....


----------



## DedValve (May 21, 2013)

Xbox one will have neogaf servers built in it so your always connected to the pissy, but usually right attitude of gaf 24/7. It comes preloaded with gifs. Megaton.


----------



## Arishem (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Jj1KvIw_g3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> this guy again



Almost as legendary as notTripleH.


----------



## Arishem (May 21, 2013)

Fish AI & Mocap Dog > Giant Enemy Crab


----------



## Overwatch (May 21, 2013)

I'd like to thank everyone for the last 50 pages. I haven't laughed like that for quite a while.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 21, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for the last 50 pages. I haven't laughed like that for quite a while.


Dunno if its much laughable tho, the gaming  is going towards shit deeper and deeper with each gen....

You know things aint good when you have gaming console presentation focus on casual entertaining rather gaming .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Slice said:


> Both look equally amazing.
> 
> And racing games are always relevant.



Unless they're GT; no they are not.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> point still remains
> 
> drive club > forza



Point still remains:

Both wont end up being console sellers. 



Bruce Wayne said:


> Has anyone posted this yet?



God. This is exactly how I feel.  




αshɘs said:


> this guy again



At least some lulz are coming out of this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

You know game consoles don't play games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

*Update: Microsoft declines to deny claims by an Xbox rep who said the new system will introduce a pre-owned fee*


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

here's the press release on Quantum Break



> Developed exclusively for Xbox One, Quantum Break blurs the line between television and gameplay, integrating the two into one seamless, uniquely immersive experience. From Remedy Entertainment, the critically-acclaimed creators of Alan Wake and Max Payne comes a revolutionary entertainment experience that weaves the cinematic action of intense gameplay with the tension and drama of scripted television, creating a world where each has a direct impact on the other.
> 
> In Quantum Break, our desperate hero fights a highly personal battle to save the future before time literally runs out. As time breaks down, impossible, split second moments of destruction turn into epic stages of time powered action. The actions you take, and the choices you make, shape your experience as the narrative unfolds. As you play, a personalized ‘director’s cut’ of the show is created just for you, based on the decisions you make during the game.
> 
> Quantum Break will lead the new generation of interactive entertainment, as the show and game deliver a holistic entertainment experience made possible only on Xbox One.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> Point still remains:
> 
> Both wont end up being console sellers.



that's irrelevant to my posts, why you making irrelevant points about irrelevant games, khris?

drive club looked better than forza, even though i don't care for any of the two.


----------



## Ultimania (May 21, 2013)

So it's not true after all? What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> here's the press release on Quantum Break
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No thanks. 




PoinT_BlanK said:


> that's irrelevant to my posts, why you making irrelevant points about irrelevant games, khris?
> 
> drive club looked better than forza, even though i don't care for any of the two.



Because your post implied that both games are relevant.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Keeps going back and forth, i'm leaning towards true and damage control is being done. What you say during the conference cannot be denied seconds later


----------



## Arishem (May 21, 2013)

A new Midnight Run is the only racing game I'd give a shit about.


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 21, 2013)

Can someone summarize the conference?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

i'm dying of laughter, my ribs are hurting, if it's not true it's even funnier than otherwise

how the fuck do they bounce back from the now spread bad rep?

sony confirmed for sabotage and paying websites to report that


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

So is the Xbox one a piece of shit? Also this is why they should have named the 360, Xbox 2. Keeps things nice and simple, now the third machine donning the Xbox name has a one attached to it, that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Can someone summarize the conference?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Keeps going back and forth, i'm leaning towards true and damage control is being done. What you say during the conference cannot be denied seconds later



they underestimated the back clash.


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 21, 2013)

So nothing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> So is the Xbox one a piece of shit? Also this is why they should have named the 360, Xbox 2. Keeps things nice and simple, now the third machine donning the Xbox name has a one attached to it, that doesn't make sense.



Xbox One searches turn up the original Xbox


----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Can someone summarize the conference?



Television and a couple of multiplatform games.

edit:

Oh, and 15 X1 exclusives!  Find out more at E3!

How much you want to bet most of those will be crappy Kinect games?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Can someone summarize the conference?



It was basically a conference about an all-in-one-entertainment system with little focus on the games.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> So is the Xbox one a piece of shit?



pretty much. horrible conference. now damage control ensues.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> So nothing.



it was a wasted of time...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> here's the press release on Quantum Break



It's just a game with live action cutscenes?
Old games did that along with gameplay even if they were shitty.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

So Xbox one is a personal identity system?


----------



## hadou (May 21, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Can someone summarize the conference?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

lol @ the Damage Control.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Can someone summarize the conference?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It was basically a conference about an all-in-one-entertainment system with little focus on the games.



Well they said the word "game" a lot. That's something i suppose.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Xbox One searches turn up the original Xbox





PoinT_BlanK said:


> pretty much. horrible conference. now damage control ensues.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

> Xbox One games will require mandatory installation to the console's hard drive, Microsoft has confirmed, and will be locked to the account of a single user. Allegedly, should a friend wish to play the same game, he or she'll need to pay an unspecified fee in order to install a separate version. We're still waiting for confirmation on all this from Microsoft, however.
> 
> "On the new Xbox, all game discs are installed to the HDD to play," a Microsoft representative told Wired today. This has been styled a "pre-owned block", but OXM's Jon Hicks (who's currently in Redmond, checking out the new console) argues otherwise - when you sell the game on Microsoft will deactivate your install via unspecified methods, meaning the next purchaser won't have to pay the second-user fee. You won't, however, be able to share a single copy of a game with your friends.



*From Official Xbox Magazine:*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 21, 2013)

Yeah but when you make presentation of new GAMING console and you only show 1 -2 exclusive and and the rest of time you waste it on waving hands then you know the guy talking about games says shit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> Because your post implied that both games are relevant.



False.

I said drive club look better. nothing more. "so are we gonna act like dc didn't look more impressive than forza?"

where you took them implications from i dunno, english language is pretty simple fam.


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *From Official Xbox Magazine:*



SO xbox was able to fail even more than nintendo and sony.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)




----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well they said the word "game" a lot. That's something i suppose.



That doesn't count.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

at least we got some laughs outta this


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Yeah but when you make presentation of new GAMING console and you only show 1 -2 exclusive and and the rest of time you waste it on waving hands then you know the guy talking about games says shit.



But it isn't a gaming console.  It's an all-in-one-entertainment device.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2013)

The Xbox One conference was the worst I've ever seen.

Dudebro TV box.

"Games? What games?"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> False.
> 
> I said drive club look better. nothing more. "so are we gonna act like dc didn't look more impressive than forza?"
> 
> where you took them implications from i dunno, english language is pretty simple fam.



Because nobody gives a shit about both, and both weren't mentioned in the convo going on. Sorry I misinterpreted it.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *From Official Xbox Magazine:*



So basically......


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2013)

Compared to the classics it doesnt look that good. Microsoft fucked up.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *From Official Xbox Magazine:*


I remember the good old days when as a kid there would be good fashioned sleep overs, where everyone would bring their games, sweets, soda etc. Greed is going to deprive the next generation of a meaningful experience. Something I find ironic as a lot of importance is being placed on ''improving the player's experience'', by introducing garbage like making it easier to watch TV (As though it was a struggle in the past) and monitoring heart rate. 

Need to sort out their priorities.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

The xbox one entertainment device 

ugh


----------



## Deathgun (May 21, 2013)

Arishem said:


> Microsoft's sarcasm meter is broken.



It gets better.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Once again, ow.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

voice commands
skype
peripherals
television
voice commands
television
ea sports athletes video
television
forza
cod dogs

i think i got the conference right, i was going off memory


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Oh my god, i couldn't stop skipping through most of the video with how awful and boring as shit it is. What an absolute SHIT conference indeed
> 
> This day has become a huge clusterfuck.
> 
> Also from what i can take with MS's spinning is that while Used Games are not going to be blocked, there's still going to be a fee for it since it seems they haven't denied THAT part of the info.....



Now imagine that 5 minutes going on for 1 hour.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

wow, so the interface looks the same as shitty win8?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Slice (May 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ekOtn7L1N0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 21, 2013)

XBox One? What a lazy name for their new console. 

I think I shall stick with PS4 idea.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> So Xbox one is a personal identity system?



_War
War has changed
_


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Khris said:


>


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> _War
> War has changed
> _


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

> the reason why its called xbox one cause they took 359 steps backwards



LOL. :rofl


----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I remember the good old days when as a kid there would be good fashioned sleep overs, where everyone would bring their games, sweets, soda etc. Greed is going to deprive the next generation of a meaningful experience. Something I find ironic as a lot of importance is being placed on ''improving the player's experience'', by introducing garbage like making it easier to watch TV (As though it was a struggle in the past) and monitoring heart rate.
> 
> Need to sort out their priorities.



I remember when my friends and I would set up like 3 tents in my friend Mikes back yard, we'd hook up a SNES, Genesis and maybe a NES and SMS to 2 TVs and we'd play through the night.  Sometimes we'd do it a couple nights in a row in the summer.  Was fucking AWESOME.

Edit:

Oh and another update from eurogamer about the used game fee:

Update 2: Our man on the ground Tom Bramwell was able to speak to corporate vice president of Microsoft Phil Harrison about this hot-button issue and was able to confirm that a second user can install a game from a friend's disc for a fee, though it's unclear how much this will be. Harrison also confirmed that several users sharing a console can access the same game at no additional charge, and Microsoft has "a solution" for the resale market, though it's staying mum on those for now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

also, why do xbox controllers still need batteries?


----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> also, why do xbox controllers still need batteries?



I don't have a problem with that, I like removable batteries.  What will be fucking unacceptable?  If the controller doesn't come with a li ion battery pack.


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)

lol


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

From Neogaf

:rofl


----------



## Ciupy (May 21, 2013)

Slice said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ekOtn7L1N0[/YOUTUBE]



Hugely entertaining rant..

Also a very good article on Gamasutra:


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

> Some clarity for you folks, via Phil Harrison:





*YOU'VE.GOT.TO.BE.FUCKING.KIDDING.ME.*


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

"Xbox One you sign in to; stable, dedicated servers for every multiplayer game rather than the notoriously fragile practice of hosting matches on one participant’s console; even multiplayer matches that can grow to 64, even 128 participants, rather than the usual limit of 16 or 32."



Dedicated servers for all games some good news surprising right?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I don't have a problem with that, I like removable batteries.  What will be fucking unacceptable?  If the controller doesn't come with a li ion battery pack.



I find that inconvenient, perhaps it's cause i'm used to just charging my ps controller. I also don't look forward to dropping $5 on batteries every so often.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *YOU'VE.GOT.TO.BE.FUCKING.KIDDING.ME.*



Quoted again so people could see this shit.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *YOU'VE.GOT.TO.BE.FUCKING.KIDDING.ME.*



What a fucking disaster.


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *YOU'VE.GOT.TO.BE.FUCKING.KIDDING.ME.*



This is actually happening?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> "Xbox One you sign in to; stable, dedicated servers for every multiplayer game rather than the notoriously fragile practice of hosting matches on one participant?s console; even multiplayer matches that can grow to 64, even 128 participants, rather than the usual limit of 16 or 32."
> 
> 
> 
> Dedicated servers for all games some good news surprising right?



Until they drop support in 6 months


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

I dont think I've seen backlash like this to any sort of gaming unveiling event before. 

This is just...Im speechless to be honest. There isnt much else we can do but wait until E3 where the "showdown" takes place before anyone can make a final decision on the consoles.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *YOU'VE.GOT.TO.BE.FUCKING.KIDDING.ME.*




I don't exactly have a problem with the decision, as I have no intention of buying the X1, but the sheer greed makes me laugh, sort of like Nintendo targeting the individuals who make walkthrough videos for revenue.


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

TBF they're blocking used games, plenty of console makers get all kinds of shit for their choice but none have been as bad as MS. Funny thing is I saw this shit coming a mile off. Did people honestly think MS was going to follow the same path as last gen. They made no secret Xbox was a Trojan horse into the living room, and the X360 wasn't _that_ profitable.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

It's like they hate money.


----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I find that inconvenient, perhaps it's cause i'm used to just charging my ps controller. I also don't look forward to dropping $5 on batteries every so often.



That's just it.  If it comes with a li ion battery pack then you won't have to drop $5 on batteries every so often.  You just plug in and recharge like you do with the PS3 and PS4.  However if the battery pack ends up becoming defective you just have to replace the battery pack while the PS3 and PS4 controllers require you to replace the whole controller.  Thus why I prefer a removable battery pack.


Anyways, I was just thinking about something.  If you don't have internet, and I mean at all?  Doesn't that mean you can't play any X1 games?  After all, you need to activate them when you initially install them (which is required to play them).

Sure, that's irrelevant to me but it's a fact of life that not everybody has easy internet access.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> That's just it.  If it comes with a li ion battery pack then you won't have to drop $5 on batteries every so often.  You just plug in and recharge like you do with the PS3 and PS4.  However if the battery pack ends up becoming defective you just have to replace the battery pack while the PS3 and PS4 controllers require you to replace the whole controller.  Thus why I prefer a removable battery pack.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I was just thinking about something.  If you don't have internet, and I mean at all?  Doesn't that mean you can't play any X1 games?  After all, you need to activate them when you initially install them (which is required to play them).
> ...


They don't actually, you just have to open the cover and replace it. Not that big of an inconvenience in the sense that I've had my PS3 for 4 years now and the battery is still going strong.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't exactly have a problem with the decision, as I have no intention of buying the X1, but the sheer greed makes me laugh, sort of like Nintendo targeting the individuals who make walkthrough videos for revenue.



[YOUTUBE]JYplcqazWCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> They don't actually, you just have to open the cover and replace it. Not that big of an inconvenience in the sense that I've had my PS3 for 4 years now and the battery is still going strong.



Oh all my PS3 controllers batteries are still fine also, I just am not going to fool myself into thinking that it's impossible for the batteries to die like batteries are wont to do.  It happens.

Also, I'm not saying it's the end of the world if the battery isn't removable, I'm just saying the fact that it is easily removable on the X1 controller is actually a plus, not a negative.  That said, it's just about the only plus that was announced today.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

The only time I needed to get a new controller for PS3 was for the fact that it was starting to get old and worn and when you play action packed games a lot, the buttons start to get fucked up. Never have I needed it for the battery. Only needed new batteries for PSP.


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 21, 2013)

Years of hype, and all we get is shit.


----------



## Ciupy (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *YOU'VE.GOT.TO.BE.FUCKING.KIDDING.ME.*



Sweet Jesus!

If that is true,then the publishers finally got what they wanted.

I hope that Sony doesn't do the same with the PS4 because as usual,what the fucking cunts in suits that usually impose these measures forget is the fact that always,ALWAYS the sales of old games have contributed to the buying of new ones.

Incredible really..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Imagine if you got wrongfully banned, you will have to pay for all those games AGAIN.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

At least not as bad as Nintendo's harware-tied eshop purchases.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> At least not as bad as Nintendo's harware-tied eshop purchases.



The only difference being you get fucked digitally and physically, game wise and fee wise. This is worse.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2013)

So wait

They're going to multiply the amount of servery by 20 (15k -> 300k), according to the announcement. That is a HUGE base investment, holy shit. No idea how that is supposed to be profitable.


----------



## Ciupy (May 21, 2013)

XBox 1 requires internet connection once in 24 hours or you can't play jackshit:




It keeps getting worse and worse!


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

basically means they need to send back your personal data to MS once a day


----------



## Sasuke (May 21, 2013)

save me sony


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

>DRM

Xbox One, It Pays Everything


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Except they're not doing something like having to ID lock the game when it comes to used, buy that game, and buy the game at FULL PRICE just to play the game as a new game. Even if it was a friend's game.



Ah I see, you're tackling the used games issue.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Keep the hilarity coming, Microsoft.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> SHIT
> 
> Microsoft really wants to die don't they?


oh god, the hole growing deeper like a sink hole.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

Nintendo and Sony laughing and kicking Microsoft as he's on the ground.

Nintendo and Sony beating Microsoft to death with a Wii U tablet and a PS4 controller.

Nintendo and Sony dancing over Microsoft's body.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Nintendo and Sony laughing and kicking Microsoft as he's on the ground.
> 
> Nintendo and Sony beating Microsoft to death with a Wii U tablet and a PS4 controller.
> 
> Nintendo and Sony dancing over Microsoft's body.



The only question will be is PS4 region-free like 3?


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> SHIT
> 
> Microsoft really wants to die don't they?



So shooting themselves in the foot with a pistol isn't enough

oh no

they had to bust out the sawed off shotgun


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The only question will be is PS4 region-free like 3?



We can only hope.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> XBox 1 requires internet connection once in 24 hours or you can't play jackshit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy fuck. What have they done? They were in such a good position too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> SHIT
> 
> Microsoft really wants to die don't they?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Keep the hilarity coming, Microsoft.



Good God this.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Oh....my spine....i'm laughing my ass off to this even HARDER than i needed to! :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Nintendo and Sony laughing and kicking Microsoft as he's on the ground.
> 
> Nintendo and Sony beating Microsoft to death with a Wii U tablet and a PS4 controller.
> 
> Nintendo and Sony dancing over Microsoft's body.



Need a just as planned Reggie edit now.


----------



## Skywalker (May 21, 2013)

Who comes up with these brilliant ideas?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm_GPkOfVKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

>has to connect to the internet at least once a day


----------



## Death Certificate (May 21, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> XBox 1 requires internet connection once in 24 hours or you can't play jackshit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I need is the advert rumors to be true


----------



## Aeiou (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft has a death wish.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

Inb4PS4ischeaperthanOne


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Need a just as planned Reggie edit now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

I fucking hope third party support dries up fast as shit for this console.....this...OMG this outranks nearly EVERY fuck up form Sony and Nintendo!


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

Guess we can all agree that the X-1 is essentially a remote control/pc-lite


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> More "good" news!



Wasn't that like, one of Xbox's biggest advantages that you can swap the hard drive?


----------



## Deathgun (May 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm_GPkOfVKI[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWDozBLKdJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Wasn't that like, one of Xbox's biggest advantages that you can swap the hard drive?



Naw, PS3 actually had superior HDD swapping capabilities than the 360.  360 you had to buy expensive proprietary HDDs as I recall.  PS3 allowed you to buy from whoever the hell you wanted as long as it was the right dimensions to fit in the PS3.


----------



## Canute87 (May 21, 2013)

Well.......PS2 dominance all over again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2013)

Xbox trying to compete with google in ad money thinking having the television leverage is an advantage.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

Is the reaction of the competitors. I think in the previous generation people gave them an inch by allowing companies to charge for content within the game. Now they're getting carried away with their greed, instead of looking for ways to cut down on the cost of making games, they're taking ineffective steps to increase the sales on a game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2013)

With Nintendo skipping a conference and Xbox being this shit, it's up to Sony to make E3.

It's going to be sad as fuck.



Malvingt2 said:


> *Update: Microsoft declines to deny claims by an Xbox rep who said the new system will introduce a pre-owned fee*



What a fucking mess, going back and forth on shitty claims and so forth.

This industry became a joke.


----------



## hadou (May 21, 2013)

Even during the conference review, the guy at IGN that is in charge of going over anything Xbox related said he was going to buy the Xbox ONe because "it was his job to do so". Not because he was looking forward it, but because he HAd TO. Even he could not get past the pile of shit Microsoft unveiled.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> More "good" news!



Aren't hard drives renown for failing?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Inb4PS4ischeaperthanOne



If this happens.....


----------



## Canute87 (May 21, 2013)

SO how powerful is this console to the PS4?


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft has succumbed to "PS2 Syndrome" where in the success of your previous console means you can do whatever the fuck you want without concern for consumer satisfaction because you assume people will go out in droves because of brand recognition.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> SO how powerful is this console to the PS4?



It's         weaker


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Microsoft has succumbed to "PS2 Syndrome" where in the success of your previous console means you can do whatever the fuck you want without concern for consumer satisfaction because you assume people will go out in droves because of brand recognition.



It is actually worse for them now as things go viral so quickly nowadays.


----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Aren't hard drives renown for failing?



Yes, HDDs are known for failing.  In fact, in your computer they probably are the 2nd most common component to fail over time, most common probably being the power supply.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> It's         weaker



Actually we don't really know.  MS was mostly mum about their specs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> If this happens.....



That and magically bring in all that niche Japanese shit that weaboos might like and you essentially have a shoe in.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What a fucking mess, going back and forth on shitty claims and so forth.
> 
> This industry became a joke.



In regards to that, there's a thread on gaf that says you can play at your friends house/another system without paying a fee but only if you're logged into your profile



so basically, if you lend a game to a friend, you'd have to give him your password for him to log into your profile and play (i think you'r need to uninstall the game from your hdd as well)

needless to say that while he's using it, you won't be able to play. what a mess.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 21, 2013)

microsoft in a nutshell


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Actually we don't really know.  MS was mostly mum about their specs.



for a reason  also most sites are reporting GDDR3 as confirmed for their ram


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> In regards to that, there's a thread on gaf that says you can play at your friends house/another system without paying a fee but only if you're logged into your profile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently the account thing is gonna be similar to how PS3 handled that being there's gonna be a cap.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Microsoft has succumbed to "PS2 Syndrome" where in the success of your previous console means you can do whatever the fuck you want without concern for consumer satisfaction because you assume people will go out in droves because of brand recognition.



PS3 was/is nowhere near this bad though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

LOL the Xbox One debacle was so bad that even EA crawled back to the Wii U!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

It's only a matter of time before the PS Vita gets more sales for some fucked up reason.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> It's only a matter of time before the PS Vita gets more sales for some fucked up reason.



You mean bring in their library that they have in stock in Japan where it's increasing gradually. Considering Japs love their handhelds.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Apparently the account thing is gonna be similar to how PS3 handled that being there's gonna be a cap.



what do you mean by how ps3 handled it? you can play used games on PS3 with no accounts restrictions


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> LOL the Xbox One debacle was so bad that even EA crawled back to the Wii U!



yeah, they opened communication swiftly


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That and magically bring in all that niche Japanese shit that weaboos might like and you essentially have a shoe in.



Go deeper Microsoft, let's see how deep this rabbit hole goes. 

Also, Sony went nuts charging $600 but my god it was nothing like this cluster fuck. :rofl


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> what do you mean by how ps3 handled it? you can play used games on PS3 with no accounts restrictions



No meaning you can have certain number of accounts per machine being like having your account on like 2-3 different machines.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Apparently the account thing is gonna be similar to how PS3 handled that being there's gonna be a cap.



As long as you've got a physical disk, you can pop it in your PS3 and play it. 2/3 of my game library are used games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

And so it begins 





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You mean bring in their library that they have in stock in Japan where it's increasing gradually. Considering Japs love their handhelds.



Okay. Chill dude


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> No meaning you can have certain number of accounts per machine being like having your account on like 2-3 different machines.



I don't see how that's relevant to the used games issue with xbox one


----------



## Stars (May 21, 2013)

The press conference wasn’t great, but the XBOX One seems cool as shit. In-game Skype looks awesome and I’m excited about the Spielberg helmed Halo series (hope the Chief shows up). I’m also a big sports fan so I like that it appears to be more of a bro system. I’m not too interested in the voice commands or TV capabilities but if it allows you to watch football games that aren’t televised in your region, I’ll practically be sold on it. I know a good amount of the 15 exclusives debuting within the first year of launch will be Kinect-centric, but if at least 5 of them (excluding Halo) are traditional games, I’ll _definitely_ be sold on it. The small amount of in-game footage shown from Quantum Break and Forza looked great. Cloud storage is a good addition. The box and controller are sexy as hell too. The only thing I don’t like about it so far is the fee to play used games. But I’m willing to overlook it for a couple of good new IPs. I’m betting on Black Tusk Studios to deliver one of them. 

Come at me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

so......xbox one *is* always online. lockout period is 24 hours. i repeat.....if you are not online for 24 hours (like say you go to places without service for multiple days like me) to "authenticate" your service your shit outta luck.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> As long as you've got a physical disk, you can pop it in your PS3 and play it. 2/3 of my game library are used games.



Yes, I think EA games are the only ones that place a limitation on the second hand title as you cannot play online without it. Not much of a bother me as I never really connected with online gaming.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

Enclave said:


> More "good" news!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Go deeper Microsoft, let's see how deep this rabbit hole goes.
> 
> Also, Sony went nuts charging $600 but my god it was nothing like this cluster fuck. :rofl



The number was steep and the games came in slow but the ball got rolling afterwards and I saw no reason to get Xbox initially. I mean I have 360 now (for like $50) but I only played it for Tales of Vesperia, Blue Dragon, and Lost Odyssey, as well as having GoW1-3. Otherwise I don't really touch it since PS3 does the exact same shit but with benefits like free online and access to PS1/2/3 games on PSN. Not to mention use PSN for PSP games and now Vita.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Stars said:


> The press conference wasn?t great, but the XBOX One seems cool as shit. In-game Skype looks awesome and I?m excited about the Spielberg helmed Halo series (hope the Chief shows up). I?m also a big sports fan so I like that it appears to be more of a bro system. I?m not too interested in the voice commands or TV capabilities but if it allows you to watch football games that aren?t televised in your region, I?ll practically be sold on it. I know a good amount of the 15 exclusives debuting within the first year of launch will be Kinect-centric, but if at least 5 of them (excluding Halo) are traditional games, I?ll _definitely_ be sold on it. The small amount of in-game footage shown from Quantum Break and Forza looked great. Cloud storage is a good addition. The box and controller are sexy as hell too. The only thing I don?t like about it so far is the fee to play used games. But I?m willing to overlook it for a couple of good new IPs. I?m betting on Black Tusk Studios to deliver one of them.
> 
> Come at me.



And you call yourself a gamer


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

He's gonna have his way after all.


----------



## cloud1465 (May 21, 2013)

*Xbox 360’s Kinect causes trouble for users during next-gen livestream reveal*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

So much derp man


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so......xbox one *is* always online. lockout period is 24 hours. i repeat.....if you are not online for 24 hours (like say you go to places without service for multiple days like me) to "authenticate" your service your shit outta luck.


And that is a grade A bullshit right there. 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The number was steep and the games came in slow but the ball got rolling afterwards and I saw no reason to get Xbox initially. I mean I have 360 now (for like $50) but I only played it for Tales of Vesperia, Blue Dragon, and Lost Odyssey, as well as having GoW1-3. Otherwise I don't really touch it since PS3 does the exact same shit but with benefits like free online and access to PS1/2/3 games on PSN. Not to mention use PSN for PSP games and now Vita.


Which was pretty much the case. Alot of PS2 owners wanted a PS3 but Sony made that impossible initially so given how Sony was losing exclusives left and right they bought a 360.....until the price finally came down.


----------



## hadou (May 21, 2013)

cloud1465 said:


> *Xbox 360?s Kinect causes trouble for users during next-gen livestream reveal*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I don't see how that's relevant to the used games issue with xbox one



You're not grasping the bigger picture. If you and another friend has the same game. you can play that game as long as you have that account registered. That limit can go oh so much due to the cap, so you really need to know who's gonna play what if you're planning to play said game. Even on the same machine, even if you have the game and say you have siblings with different accounts, you need to fork up that cash once after the initial installation. Even though you have it and you own it, in your hands. Accounts are literally the only way to avoid the second-hand fee and there's a glass ceiling which can not being avoided. 

Tl;Dr, you're boxed in to play any other game besides your own.

It's not just used games, it's any game besides yours.


----------



## Mako (May 21, 2013)

Maybe it's time for me to consider in building my own PC. I'm not into these new features anymore. I rather get myself a customized PC for my own needs.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Forbes confirmed for being shit.


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

cloud1465 said:


> *Xbox 360?s Kinect causes trouble for users during next-gen livestream reveal*



Thats incredible.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You're not grasping the bigger picture. If you and another friend has the same game. you can play that game as long as you have that account registered. That limit can go oh so much due to the cap, so you really need to know who's gonna play what if you're planning to play said game. Even on the same machine, even if you have the game and say you have siblings with different accounts, you need to fork up that cash once after the initial installation. Even though you have it and you own it, in your hands. Accounts are literally the only way to avoid the second-hand fee and there's a glass ceiling which can not being avoided.
> 
> Tl;Dr, you're boxed in to play any other game besides your own.
> 
> It's not just used games, it's any game besides yours.



Not with PS3, no. Really, as I said, as long as you've got the physical copy of the game disc, you can just insert it into your PS3 and play it, no matter what account or hardware.

Well no more with this xBox One fiasco


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *YOU'VE.GOT.TO.BE.FUCKING.KIDDING.ME.*


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

cloud1465 said:


> *Xbox 360?s Kinect causes trouble for users during next-gen livestream reveal*



Sony must be laughing their asses off at the moment.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2013)

Stars said:


> The press conference wasn?t great, but the XBOX One seems cool as shit. In-game Skype looks awesome and I?m excited about the Spielberg helmed Halo series (hope the Chief shows up). I?m also a big sports fan so I like that it appears to be more of a bro system. I?m not too interested in the voice commands or TV capabilities but if it allows you to watch football games that aren?t televised in your region, I?ll practically be sold on it. I know a good amount of the 15 exclusives debuting within the first year of launch will be Kinect-centric, but if at least 5 of them (excluding Halo) are traditional games, I?ll _definitely_ be sold on it. The small amount of in-game footage shown from Quantum Break and Forza looked great. Cloud storage is a good addition. The box and controller are sexy as hell too. The only thing I don?t like about it so far is the fee to play used games. But I?m willing to overlook it for a couple of good new IPs. I?m betting on Black Tusk Studios to deliver one of them.
> 
> Come at me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Not with PS3, no. Really, as I said, as long as you've got the physical copy of the game disc, you can just insert it into your PS3 and play it, no matter what account or hardware.
> 
> Well no more with this xBox One fiasco



I know that, what I'm saying is that X-1 pretty much does the limit thing like PS3 but now ties down games.

Where as any game regardless of console, I could like bring my copy of Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen and play it on my cousin's PS3, no bullshit. Or if he had 360 as well, I can just bring in any of the games I mentioned. Wii, same shit.

X-1 = No Fun Allowed


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You're not grasping the bigger picture. If you and another friend has the same game. you can play that game as long as you have that account registered. That limit can go oh so much due to the cap, so you really need to know who's gonna play what if you're planning to play said game. Even on the same machine, even if you have the game and say you have siblings with different accounts, you need to fork up that cash once after the initial installation. Even though you have it and you own it, in your hands. Accounts are literally the only way to avoid the second-hand fee and there's a glass ceiling which can not being avoided.
> 
> Tl;Dr, you're boxed in to play any other game besides your own.
> 
> It's not just used games, it's any game besides yours.


It's been confirmed that you don't have to pay the fee for other accounts on the same console.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Forbes confirmed for being shit.



So he's really giving an edge to a system that had barely shown anything to appeal to the primary demographic...gamers?


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 21, 2013)

In Sony's HQ, Kaz is bearing the biggest shit-eating grin on his face. In Nintendo's, its the biggest sigh of relief from Iwata since the Wii.


----------



## Deathgun (May 21, 2013)

Videogames have changed.

It's not about high scores, or fun gameplay.
It's not even about graphics, multiplayer, or innovation.

It's an endless series of micro transactions,
bought by children and machines.

Videogames, and its vast consumption of human time,
has become a rational, well-oiled business transaction.

Videogames have changed.

ID-tagged gamers carry ID-tagged consoles,
that use ID-tagged games.

Season-passes inside their games
enhance and regulate their experience.

Lending games control.. Used games control..
Single player control.. ESPN control.

Everything is monitored, and kept under control.

Videogames have changed.

The age of entertainment is now the age of control,
averting piracy from smart people.

And he who controls the activation codes, controls games.

Videogames have changed.

When the battlefield is under total control,

war becomes routine.


----------



## Pringles (May 21, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> TBF they're blocking used games, plenty of console makers get all kinds of shit for their choice but none have been as bad as MS. Funny thing is I saw this shit coming a mile off. Did people honestly think MS was going to follow the same path as last gen. They made no secret Xbox was a Trojan horse into the living room, and the X360 wasn't _that_ profitable.



It sad really. I mostly buy used games.

I don't think I'm sold on it gonna have to wait and see how it turns out.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

You muthafucka's think sony might do the same thing?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

cloud1465 said:


> *Xbox 360’s Kinect causes trouble for users during next-gen livestream reveal*



I'm done...I just can't. :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## 115 (May 21, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> It's been confirmed that you don't have to pay the fee for other accounts on the same console.



That's assuming that the household only has one console, we have three in my household and we all share/borrow games from each other...which will obviously not be happening with the X1. Needless to say, unless MS change their tune at E3, we'll all be getting ourselves a PS4.

Jesus, this console reveal was appalling. I thought the PS4 reveal was bad but woah, it's like Nintendo and Sony don't even need to advertise their products any more, just sit back and let MS beat itself to death.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2013)

This is EXACTLY the opening Sony needs. Microsoft just castrated themselves.


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

This has been a fascinating day to say the last. Thanks Microsoft. 



The days leading up to E3 are gonna be entertaining as hell. Im just gonna pry myself away from my computer now. Too much internet for one day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

When will this stop being funny?


----------



## hadou (May 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I'm done...I just can't. :rofl:rofl:rofl



I have laughed so hard for the past few hours


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)

All I want now is this to be revealed in 10 years to be Kaz Hirai's 5 year Machiavellian plan for deliberately letting Phil go from Sony so that he could destroy Microsoft from the inside. 


This day has just been tumbling down tumbling down tumbling down


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Videogames have changed.
> 
> It's not about high scores, or fun gameplay.
> It's not even about graphics, multiplayer, or innovation.
> ...



So Sony and Nintendo?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

This conference was the best for the PS4 and the Wii U ck


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> It's been confirmed that you don't have to pay the fee for other accounts on the same console.



Alright, but that doesn't really solve the second hand bullshit. 

The way they're dealing with accounts, just like I said, is similar to PS3 being per machine glass ceiling. 

And that your account registered online, you can play that account on someone elses machine and continue. But again, you're limited.

So if I had a new FF game and my cousin/friend/whoever has the same thing, I can simply register my account on their machine, just like PS3 but with the addition of carrying my files. That's your only work around.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

the sad part about today, is that people are defending M$ decisions.. smh


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

WiiU/PC combo next gen confirmed............



Malvingt2 said:


> the sad part about today, is that people are defending M$ decisions.. smh



Is It really that surprising people are fucking stupid.


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> the sad part about today, is that people are defending M$ decisions.. smh



Where?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> When will this stop being funny?


That's what was going through my mind as well during the entire conference. What's in it for us, the developers should we feel like working with this thing? And microsoft already doesn't seem to have a good reputation when it comes to indies. 


hadou said:


> I have laughed so hard for the past few hours


I don't even hate on them or Sony for that matter but my god, the hilarity, it's too much.


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2013)

Loved how people decided that Nintendo wasn't even worth being in this so-called "war" and let it be between Sony and MS for the next-gen, and now people are dismissing MS after this conference and decided that Nintendo was relevant again. lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SVuDYvEe12Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Loved how people decided that Nintendo wasn't even worth being in this so-called "war" and let it be between Sony and MS for the next-gen, and now people are dismissing MS after this conference and decided that Nintendo was relevant again. lmao



Where?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

/v/'s having a field day with this.


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Where?


Not specifically here (I've seen several of them already in this thread), but in general on the internetz.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

i'm still waiting on the "rocket science stuff" meme to be born out of this conference


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

EA:


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Loved how people decided that Nintendo wasn't even worth being in this so-called "war" and let it be between Sony and MS for the next-gen, and now people are dismissing MS after this conference and decided that Nintendo was relevant again. lmao



seriously?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Not specifically here (I've seen several of them already in this thread), but in general on the internetz.



I get what you're saying, but then again it's been like that since the gamecube. But nintendo always manages to surprise people and remind that no they're still there. And I'm not counting out microsoft but my god, this is worse than the $600 debacle Sony had.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

This whole thing is just a giant disaster


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)

Start your backpedaling engines


----------



## Black Wraith (May 21, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Start your backpedaling engines



My head...........


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Start your backpedaling engines



EA:

“Wii U sucks”

XBox One revealed!

Reads backlash against the XBox One on most major game sites while biting fingernails

“Um, well you see, what had happen was ……..”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> /v/'s having a field day with this.



screen shot that shit and post it


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> EA:
> 
> ?Wii U sucks?
> 
> ...



Oh where the fuck is that engineer.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> This whole thing is just a giant disaster



I honestly didn't think this would top Nintendo's shit E3 2012 console reveal conference, but good god i was wrong big time after this. :rofl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Xbox, Red rings.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> EA:
> 
> ?Wii U sucks?
> 
> ...



We told you guys, we told you man.


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)

It aaaaaaaaalllllllllllllll returns to nooooooooooooothing


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)

The hits just keep on coming.


----------



## Byrd (May 21, 2013)

lol xbox one... might as well get ready to pre-order my PS4


----------



## cloud1465 (May 21, 2013)

well I guess the people have already spoken


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]didzxUkrtS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> screen shot that shit and post it



Too many threads.

Just waltz in you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I honestly didn't think this would top Nintendo's shit E3 2012 console reveal conference, but good god i was wrong big time after this. :rofl



It was at least better than Microsofts E3 presentation last year.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Taleran said:


> The hits just keep on coming.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2013)

Mircosoft has just saved Sony.



Bill Gates sharing the wealth.


----------



## Byrd (May 21, 2013)

\v\ is a gold mine right now


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Oh fuck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Too many threads.
> 
> Just waltz in you'll see what I mean.



Those fuckers do this?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

cloud1465 said:


> well I guess the people have already spoken



Fabulous. 

Now the wait begins for Microsoft to dazzle us at E3.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> Mircosoft has just saved Sony.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Gates sharing the wealth.





First order of business should be going to the PR department and handing every sod in the office their notice. You're getting paid 10s of thousands a year you should be able to reach the conclusion that the current direction would not go down well.


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)

Oh you wanted all gigs of that ram for video games you poor souls


----------



## Byrd (May 21, 2013)

Windows 8, Xbox one... 

failure after failure


----------



## Ultimania (May 21, 2013)

Oh fucking Christ, this makes me horny. I was expecting the absolute worst from Microsoft and goddamn it, they did _not_ disappoint me.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

All sony literally has to do for e3 is show their console, say 'yeah...we definitely aren't doing that', and they have this generation in the bag


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

? said:


> All sony literally has to do for e3 is show their console, say 'yeah...we definitely aren't doing that', and they have this generation in the bag



"BTW folks, GAMES!!!"


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

? said:


> All sony literally has to do for e3 is show their console, say 'yeah...we definitely aren't doing that', and they have this generation in the bag



Bullshit part of this is it gives publisher the incentive to force this crap on PS4, since used game blocking is up to publishers according to Sony. Basically this decision could end up like a cancer for the industry.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> First order of business should be going to the PR department and handing every sod in the office their notice. You're getting paid 10s of thousands a year you should be able to reach the conclusion that the current direction would not go down well.



Even if the PR department said that this isn't the direction that the console should take I wouldn't be too surprised if the executives ignored it.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Oh fucking Christ, this makes me horny. I was expecting the absolute worst from Microsoft and goddamn it, they did _not_ disappoint me.



It's just been a hilariously satisfying day. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cyclonic (May 21, 2013)

Wow.  I knew this would be bad , but not so terrible that it would turn into laughing stock. This was so bad it's actually fun  reading the reactions and looks on peoples faces


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

*EA: FIFA Ultimate Team will be on PS4, Xbox One has exclusive content within it*



AHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!   :rofl

EA backed off, oh damn!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

X1 sounds a mess with every news I read


----------



## cloud1465 (May 21, 2013)

*Xbox One is always listening; anyone else a little unsettled?
*



> "In its hour-long Xbox One presentation, Microsoft blazed through announcements for its new next-generation console, including one ostensibly important feature that may raise some eyebrows: the new Xbox will always be listening to you, even when it's turned off.
> 
> The reason for always-on listening mode is simple; Microsoft wants the new Xbox to respond quickly and naturally to you, whenever you need it. To fulfill that goal, the company will ship the new Kinect — its motion-sensing and listening peripheral — with every Xbox One. The new console uses the new Kinect for just about everything: switching between games, movies, web browsing, and live television, all of which can be done with voice commands. (In fact, the new console needs the Kinect to operate at all — it's not an optional add-on like with the Xbox 360.) *Even when the console's turned off, users can simply say "Xbox On" to power up — which means the new Kinect will be listening to you in your living room at all times.*


----------



## Byrd (May 21, 2013)

The faces at the office at these reactions... I wanna see the tears and frustration


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

This doesn't compare to anything Sony or Nintendo has ever done.
Out of all of my years this qualifies as the worst yet.
Hopefully halo can move to the ps4 safely.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> This doesn't compare to anything Sony or Nintendo has ever done.
> Out of all of my years this qualifies as the worst yet.
> Hopefully halo can move to the ps4 safely.



This almost makes the negative PS3/Wii U articles look good.

Dayum......


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2013)

Dunno if posted but don't care


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Cyclonic said:


> Wow.  I knew this would be bad , but not so terrible that it would turn into laughing stock. This was so bad it's actually fun  reading the reactions and looks on peoples faces


It's just that bad unfortunately, we're not even mad. 


Malvingt2 said:


> X1 sounds a mess with every news I read


Ought to wait for First Class. 


cloud1465 said:


> *Microsoft: Kinect always on, but privacy a 'top priority'
> *


You know that's going to be a problem.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Let's hope Sony doesn't fuck up......


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> This doesn't compare to anything Sony or Nintendo has ever done.
> Out of all of my years this qualifies as the worst yet.
> Hopefully halo can move to the ps4 safely.



It's one of the only what, 3 IPs Microsoft actually has, that ain't happening.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

I love how EA is back to making games on the WiiU after Microsoft embarrassed the living shit out of themselves.

I mean, I knew EA would crawl back to Nintendo, but I didn't expect it to happen this quickly.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

I think I can safely call this reveal an "Unprecedented failure" right EA?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2013)

Watch Sony's full specs destroy Xbox Juan's.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Let's hope Sony doesn't fuck up......



In comparison to Microsoft? They would have to do something worse, and that'll be a feat. They don't have to be good, just enough to one up the One.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

cloud1465 said:


> *Microsoft: Kinect always on, but privacy a 'top priority'
> *



Oh yea sure, you aren't watching everyone at all.
You aren't fooling anyone Microsoft.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Watch Sony's full specs destroy Xbox Juan's.



Sony has the best specs again this gen.

Here's hoping it doesn't bite them in the butt.


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Japan is back baby.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Let's hope Sony doesn't fuck up......



Microsoft has unfortunately set the bar so low already, there is no way, all they have to do are two things, show the PS4 and the games for the majority of the conference and call it a fucking day.


----------



## vegitabo (May 21, 2013)

xbox one is so ugly to boot... i thought they put half of the xbox and half of the ps4 side by side at first


----------



## cloud1465 (May 21, 2013)

*MS: Black Tusk's Xbox One game might be at E3, unless we feel we have too many games*



> Mattrick continued, hinting at a possible reveal from Black Tusk Studios ? formerly known as Microsoft Vancouver:
> 
> ?We?ve got more projects going on in our studios. We?ve got this great team in Vancouver under the codename Black Tusk. I?ve seen some of the things that they?re working on.?
> 
> ...



ahahahahhahahaha someone make it stop


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __






Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> In comparison to Microsoft? They would have to do something worse, and that'll be a feat. They don't have to be good, just enough to one up the One.





ShadowReij said:


> Microsoft has unfortunately set the bar so low already, there is no way, all they have to do are two things, show the PS4 and the games for the majority of the conference and call it a fucking day.


I hope to Talos you guys are right.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

I loled.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

We know xbox, we know.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Microsoft has unfortunately set the bar so low already, there is no way, all they have to do are two things, show the PS4 and the games for the majority of the conference and call it a fucking day.



Seriously this

sony really doesn't have to do much here; microsoft did most of the heavy lifting


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)

Damage Control in Bound


----------



## hadou (May 21, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I loled.





I'm dying of laughter here. Please make it stop


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Damage Control in Bound



The Damage is already done.........


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

? said:


> All sony literally has to do for e3 is show their console, say 'yeah...we definitely aren't doing that', and they have this generation in the bag



pretty much, show up an say we're not doing all that fuckshit them other guys are

keep the console under $500
games
keep the basics of their online structure like online play and trophy sync for free, then introduce tiered PS+ subscriptions for the rest of their social features
expand on the offers on PS+

and they will pretty much walk it to the win


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Damage Control in Bound



Backpedal faster.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Too late, MS, you've already given up your potential marketshare so pack it up and GTFO.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 21, 2013)

*Lots of forced online bullshit
*Motion controls bullshit

Yeah, not going anywhere near this. Done with consoles now. N64 will forever be my king in hindsight. A simpler time it was, just pop in a game and you're ready to go.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> I hope to Talos you guys are right.


There is just no way.


? said:


> Seriously this
> 
> sony really doesn't have to much here; microsoft did most of the heavy lifting



This.

So what did Microsoft learn today.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2013)

Having the controller require AA batteries would be epically funny considering they would be going backwards.

If only that were true, Microsoft would almost dead on arrival


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Nintendo didn't fuck themselves with EA smart move.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Oh shit. 



Megaharrison said:


> *Lots of forced online bullshit
> *Motion controls bullshit
> 
> Yeah, not going anywhere near this. Done with consoles now. N64 will forever be my king in hindsight. A simpler time it was, just pop in a game and you're ready to go.



Here here my good man here here.


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)

OUR VICE PRESIDENT WAS JUST JOKING YOU GUYS

GUYS

GUYS


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Nintendo didn't fuck themselves with EA smart move.



Reggie a prophet?


----------



## hadou (May 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh shit.





Keep it coming. I haven't laughed so hard in ages.


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Moon Fang (May 21, 2013)

But Microsoft your'e meant to make us want to buy it..


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh shit.




meh


Taleran said:


> OUR VICE PRESIDENT WAS JUST JOKING YOU GUYS
> 
> GUYS
> 
> GUYS


HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ShadowReij said:


> Reggie a prophet?


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 21, 2013)

This is some sad shit. The road to E3 will be lined with many a trolling and laughing as M$ begins to choke and have strokes over this disaster.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

That tag team. All Nintendo and Sony need to do is not regress or fuck things up.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Having the controller require AA batteries would be epically funny considering they would be going backwards.
> 
> If only that were true, Microsoft would almost dead on arrival



As if it wasn't DOA already. It's practically an early autopsy at this point.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

Depending on that incredibly no-way-in hell, when-pigs-fly-and take over the planet, slim chance of microsoft pulling a rabbit out of their hat, this could be one of the biggest herp derp moments in gaming history

even then, i'm not taking _any_ chances with their product

hell, a majority of the shit they've shown are things me and a boatload of my friends already have access to :rofl


----------



## Moon Fang (May 21, 2013)

And it's funny how my Xbox randomly broke today after I booted up Defiance. It was a sign lol.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)

Xbox One will not be able to play Xbox 1 games

Try to figure that one out.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2013)

My god, can you imagine the PR and Marketing guys in M$ sweating bullets right now?

I haven't seen something so unanimously reviled in the gaming community since... forever.


----------



## Pringles (May 21, 2013)

Ok, so now Xbox is saying you WILL be able to lend games to friends without paying a fee...even though everything else they've said indicates otherwise. I don't know if i should believe it or not .


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> meh
> 
> HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Gunners said:


> That tag team. All Nintendo and Sony need to do is not regress or fuck things up.



:rofl




Taleran said:


> Xbox One will not be able to play Xbox 1 games
> 
> Try to figure that one out.


We ought to feel bad for the Xbox 1 because of the XboxOne.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

>Required AA batteries 
>Lack of internal battery utilization 
>In 2013


This console is *FUCKED*.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Now that's fucked up.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

^^^


Goddamnit.


----------



## Axl Low (May 21, 2013)

Hay guys I got good news 
I sold all my microsoft stock for 7k~ and bought up 2500~ dollars worth of shares in sony and 4000 in nintendo

Thank you xbox for nothing but ruined memories and shitty future.

also my gamestop would not accept my xbox 360 for sale
They already got 50 xbox 360 returns before 7 pm tonight


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That dmx one


----------



## Axl Low (May 21, 2013)

actually i think the reason gamestop wouldnt take my xbox 360 isnt because they already had 50 or were out of room but

xbox 360 is so tarnished gamestop cant even turn a profit on the used system


----------



## Byrd (May 21, 2013)




----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

> Whether or not you agree with Microsoft's ideas and goals for Xbox One, at least they are generally pretty easy to understand. The one exception today has been how game ownership works and especially the Xbox One's attitude to sharing between friends and reselling games, which has resulted in conflicting and confusing reports.
> 
> The confusion is such that as I sat transcribing and making notes four hours after I interviewed Phil Harrison earlier today, a Microsoft PR tapped me on the shoulder and invited me back to the boardroom so that Harrison could take another swing at explaining this surprisingly complex issue.
> 
> ...





This is just too much hilarity.


----------



## Axl Low (May 21, 2013)

im surprised bill gates hasnt jumped out a window right now while slitting his throat in embarrassment


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Hay guys I got good news
> I sold all my microsoft stock for 7k~ and bought up 2500~ dollars worth of shares in sony and 4000 in nintendo
> 
> Thank you xbox for nothing but ruined memories and shitty future.
> ...



That's bad.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

guess what guize.....the cost of deleting your license is 60 bucks


----------



## Megaharrison (May 21, 2013)

I think I'll take the PS1.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if this actually affected the 360's world wide sales after how much backlash MS's been getting. 

(lol...)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 21, 2013)

I haven't been in a gaming discussion thread here in years....I haven't been in the gaming area in years...but this happened and I had to come here...

Microsoft has shot themselves in the foot with a Yuusuke Urameshi Shotgun. I didn't expect the rumors to be EXACTLY RIGHT. Sure maybe 1 or two but all of them? Jesus Christ, are you serious? I mean what the fuck? I'm a Sony fan through and through but this is flatout disgusting. These idiots are assuming that we, the consumers, are going to fall in line with this sort of bullshit. Give me a fucking break, if I had the head of their Xbox division in front of me right now I'd cold-clock him straight in the face. You have got to be kidding me. All of this is real? The AA batteries, the no used games, all of it? Oh my god....

And now with that out of the way....

My Sony fanboyism has forced me to laugh this entire day. I love this. I'm sure you all remember the glory PS3/360 wars back in the day here, Gunners I know you do, but this? Oh wow. Sony is going to run roughshod on these guys. You mean to tell me that every single rumor ended up being true? Exclusives? How many Kinect titles? Are you serious? I don't know what's worse, the actual system or the fact Microsoft is assuming they're going to pull this off. My day has brightened up considerably. I can't wait until this backfires. They've fallen victim to the 3rd Console Curse. 

Stick a fork in them, they're done. They don't understand how things work. Sony and Nintendo are going to straight up curbstomp these bitches. 

I'm laughing so hard I can't stop.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> This is just too much hilarity.


Someone tell him he's not helping.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

It would need more X, it's mostly just box.


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)

The BEST


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

? said:


> That dmx one



I know.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

We need more.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I haven't been in a gaming discussion thread here in years....I haven't been in the gaming area in years...but this happened and I had to come here...
> 
> Microsoft has shot themselves in the foot with a Yuusuke Urameshi Shotgun. I didn't expect the rumors to be EXACTLY RIGHT. Sure maybe 1 or two but all of them? Jesus Christ, are you serious? I mean what the fuck? I'm a Sony fan through and through but this is flatout disgusting. These idiots are assuming that we, the consumers, are going to fall in line with this sort of bullshit. Give me a fucking break, if I had the head of their Xbox division in front of me right now I'd cold-clock him straight in the face. You have got to be kidding me. All of this is real? The AA batteries, the no used games, all of it? Oh my god....
> 
> ...




i don't know what's worse
the xbox or your life


----------



## Spirit King (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if this actually affected the 360's world wide sales after how much backlash MS's been getting.
> 
> (lol...)



The 360 is already selling like shit last month in America (so is everything else), this probably won't help.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I haven't been in a gaming discussion thread here in years....I haven't been in the gaming area in years...but this happened and I had to come here...
> 
> Microsoft has shot themselves in the foot with a Yuusuke Urameshi Shotgun. I didn't expect the rumors to be EXACTLY RIGHT. Sure maybe 1 or two but all of them? Jesus Christ, are you serious? I mean what the fuck? I'm a Sony fan through and through but this is flatout disgusting. These idiots are assuming that we, the consumers, are going to fall in line with this sort of bullshit. Give me a fucking break, if I had the head of their Xbox division in front of me right now I'd cold-clock him straight in the face. You have got to be kidding me. All of this is real? The AA batteries, the no used games, all of it? Oh my god....
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting.. glad more people are reacting to this news..

Btw Xbox One is not coming out in Japan.. Not shocking but I guess M$ gave up


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> This is just too much hilarity.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 21, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> They already got 50 xbox 360 returns before 7 pm tonight


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2013)

the ps4 seems great so far. really excellent. wiiu needs to find its sea legz but...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


>



That revengeance one. :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2013)

WHAT IS THIS THAT STANDS BEFORE ME
CONSOLE IN BLACK WHICH CHARGES ME FEES
TURN AROUND QUICK, AND START TO RUN
FIND OUT IT'S AN XBOX ONE

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

well guess im getting a ps4
thanks microsoft


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Thanks for posting.. glad more people are reacting to this news..
> 
> Btw Xbox One is not coming out in Japan.. Not shocking but I guess M$ gave up


The original xbox from what I understood scared the crap out of them. This one is even worse.


Inuhanyou said:


> the ps4 seems great so far. really excellent. wiiu needs to find its sea legz but...



Oh Nintendo's reving up their star players they'll find their barings soon enough.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Nintendo is in a wild card position right now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Thanks for posting.. glad more people are reacting to this news..
> 
> Btw Xbox One is not coming out in Japan.. Not shocking but I guess M$ gave up



Wow, well that wasn't expected and I guess they truly did give up with that one. 

This whole thing was a major surprise because never have I expected it to be this bad.

Ah well, it happens.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

who gives a fuck about nintendo
just buy a ps4 and call it a day


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

? said:


>



Fucking save. :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2013)

Taleran said:


> OUR VICE PRESIDENT WAS JUST JOKING YOU GUYS
> 
> GUYS
> 
> GUYS



My favorite is how on gamefaqs some people actually are saying all this horrible stuff is rumors.  Yeah, rumors from the VP.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

I haven't laughed this hard in years I swear to God


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo is in a wild card position right now.



True, the ball is quite literally is quite literally in their court.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

αce said:


> who gives a fuck about nintendo
> just buy a ps4 and call it a day


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

they call me
the no-fun zone type of guy


----------



## Byrd (May 21, 2013)

I actually wonder who thought this was all a good idea...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Btw Xbox One is not coming out in Japan.. Not shocking but I guess M$ gave up



Source? They're basically letting go of Eastern support if true.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Btw Xbox One is not coming out in Japan.. Not shocking but I guess M$ gave up





Can't fault this decision.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow, well that wasn't expected and I guess they truly did give up with that one.
> 
> This whole thing was a major surprise because never have I expected it to be this bad.
> 
> Ah well, it happens.



I somewhat wanted M$ to keep fighting for that region before today event


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2013)

Guys...

Guys...

What if...

Listen, here me out.

Remember back in 1985 (who the hell am I kidding?  Most of you don't.) when Nintendo had to brand the Famicom as an 'entertainment system' to avoid the stigma of video games?  It looked like a VCR?  All the misdirection so people would buy it amidst the chaos and seas of shit that permeated the market back then?

Microsoft knows.  

The storm is coming.

They're setting up their barriers to try to avoid the collapse.

The next crash is coming.


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2013)

So supposedly when they were commanding the Xbox with the voice commands anyone who had kinect and was watching the stream through the 360 had the stream stopped.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Thanks for posting.. glad more people are reacting to this news..
> 
> Btw Xbox One is not coming out in Japan.. Not shocking but I guess M$ gave up



I need to see this


----------



## Megaharrison (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Ninja


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Source? They're basically letting go of Eastern support if true.



I am searching for it. A second, saw it on twitter.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]m01divp3rkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

I've always loved you.


----------



## Jing (May 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE][


*Spoiler*: __ 







 Good lord...


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 21, 2013)

Well, what a clusterfuck this Xbox One turned out to be. If possible, it might be even worse than speculated. Suspecting something is one thing, but _knowing_ it for certain is another thing entirely. There is nothing announced by Microsoft that made me even come remotely close to second guessing my decision to go with the PS4, and I'm as open-minded about this as can be. I can't believe Microsoft would fuck with their winning formula so majorly, and just expect people to just go along with whatever they do, no matter how head-scratching it is.

Anyway, it's the Playstation 4 for me for sure, unless something severely drastic occurs to make me change my mind.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

LOL THAT RANT


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2013)

Oh wow more drama. It seem in some PR it says worldwide Launch in others just the West.. Man M$ should fired the whole PR team.. this is so confusing. People are assuming that is not coming to Japan.

Sorry for the misleading information.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

This just gets better and better.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

"money grabbing whores" is an understatement


----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Guys...
> 
> Guys...
> 
> ...



Umm, 1985 was post-crash.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Me and other peeps have been talking about the crash 2.0 for awhile now.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 21, 2013)

Also want to point out how wise Sony was in holding off on announcing some things, like used game fees (horrendous idea, but I'm biased, so whatever), because we all know they were thinking some of these same egregious ideas. They waited for Microsoft to take the first step, saw their competitor get all the backlash, and can now fall the fuck back with silly notions like mandatory game installs and the like.


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

Xbox go home, your drunk


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

This is the biggest PR disaster in gaming in like......forever


----------



## Cyclonic (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> This is the biggest PR disaster in gaming in like......forever



yeah regardless of  what happens now this is a grease fire for them PR wise


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Xbox go home, your drunk



Everytime you talk to your xbox one.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 21, 2013)

> This is the biggest PR disaster in gaming in like......forever



Or a brilliant move. 

Everyone is talking about the console, they might use the initial bad press to wow everyone at E3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

wait a sec I see what M$ is doing they are dramatically lowering expectations for E3 so they end up on a positive launch.
Those cheeky bastards. 
I forgot the damn basics because they did something so crazy.


----------



## Stars (May 21, 2013)

I'm not surprised by the level of venomous hatred for the XBOX One here, but I _am_ surprised that people are so devoted to the PS4 so soon. I'm not a fan of used game fees myself, but third party developers will definitely support the XBOX One as their preferred console now if they haven't already. Microsoft _is_ standing up for them after all. And Sony has pretty much done everything in their power to change their architecture in order to appeal more to developers but that essentially won't matter now. Third party developers will likely continue to develop their games for XBOX and port them to the PS4 without attempting to take advantage of the PS4's specs (if it actually ends up having superior specs at all). And now Microsoft can provide more compelling reasons for companies to make exclusives for them. I wouldn't be surprised if Sony follows Microsoft's lead here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

Stars said:


> I'm not surprised by the level of venomous hatred for the XBOX One here, but I _am_ surprised that people are so devoted to the PS4 so soon. I'm not a fan of used game fees myself, but third party developers will definitely support the XBOX One as their preferred console now if they haven't already. Microsoft _is_ standing up for them after all. And Sony has pretty much done everything in their power to change their architecture in order to appeal more to developers but that essentially won't matter now. Third party developers will likely continue to develop their games for XBOX and port them to the PS4 without attempting to take advantage of the PS4's specs (if it actually ends up having superior specs at all). And now Microsoft can provide more compelling incentives for company's to make exclusives for them. I wouldn't be surprised if Sony follows Microsoft's lead here.



But if Sony does that Nintendo steam rolls, the consumer can't handle TWO consoles pulling that shit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

I'm still laughin at this debacle


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Stars said:


> I'm not surprised by the level of venomous hatred for the XBOX One here, but I _am_ surprised that people are so devoted to the PS4 so soon. I'm not a fan of used game fees myself, but third party developers will definitely support the XBOX One as their preferred console now if they haven't already. Microsoft _is_ standing up for them after all. And Sony has pretty much done everything in their power to change their architecture in order to appeal more to developers but that essentially won't matter now. Third party developers will likely continue to develop their games for XBOX and port them to the PS4 without attempting to take advantage of the PS4's specs (if it actually ends up having superior specs at all). And now Microsoft can provide more compelling reasons for companies to make exclusives for them. I wouldn't be surprised if Sony follows Microsoft's lead here.



They can and it'll make my choice all the more easier.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

even if third parties don't take advantage of sony's superior specs, the difference when the first party games start coming out will be telling and developer's will get found out

also, let's not act like the ps4 hasn't been gathering steam as the "developer friendly" console for a while, so it's safe to assume sony will look to secure a few deals for their system riding on this positivity wave

it's like the universe united and decided to give all the possible advantages to sony this time around, they have the specs, the publicity and attention all going their way, supposedly, also, they are not gonna be one year behind this time around, all they need to do is what another user here already said, point to the xbox and say "you see that? yeah, we're not doing that" and they can walk it

this xbox one has to be a joke, aside from being as big as an apartment building it has so many things going wrong for it, i just can't


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Or a brilliant move.
> 
> Everyone is talking about the console, they might use the initial bad press to wow everyone at E3.



And unless those 15 exclusives are groundbreaking, they've already sealed their fate 

ball is in sony and nintendo's court


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

there's no brilliant move with THIS amount of bad press

best believe, even if they were to have a solid e3, which i doubt as most of them 15 games will be kinect related, they have lost a bunch of people today


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2013)

So after a Long walk, i have decided MS has Straight up fucked up with the used games thing, and i can't Compromise on this, if they don't change it PS4 will be my console of choice

i will still probably get a Xboxone but it wont be day 1 and it will only be for TV and playing movies in my room, all games will be for the ps4


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 21, 2013)

They fucked their entire fan base.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Soooo this Halo Tv series, on Syfy?


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Soooo this Halo Tv series, on Syfy?



Of course not, it will be Tru TV


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

and i'm hearing outside of the US you would have to buy an additional peripheral to be able to use the tv capabilities of the cablebox one


----------



## ShadowReij (May 21, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Of course not, it will be Tru TV



Good cause I'd prefer Defiance.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2013)

Stars said:


> I'm not surprised by the level of venomous hatred for the XBOX One here, but I _am_ surprised that people are so devoted to the PS4 so soon. I'm not a fan of used game fees myself, but third party developers will definitely support the XBOX One as their preferred console now if they haven't already. Microsoft _is_ standing up for them after all. And Sony has pretty much done everything in their power to change their architecture in order to appeal more to developers but that essentially won't matter now. Third party developers will likely continue to develop their games for XBOX and port them to the PS4 without attempting to take advantage of the PS4's specs (if it actually ends up having superior specs at all). And now Microsoft can provide more compelling reasons for companies to make exclusives for them. I wouldn't be surprised if Sony follows Microsoft's lead here.



What is any of this based on anyway?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

>xbox one


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2013)

? said:


> And unless those 15 exclusives are groundbreaking, they've already sealed their fate
> 
> ball is in sony and nintendo's court



Even IF the games are ground breaking, there's still the fees. And the ID locks. And the DRM, which might break it for folks who don't have internet or have very shitty service, especially outside the US or if you live like in the middle of nowhere. Then there's the shit with the Kinect which means no privacy.

So no good game is worth the bullshit to put up with unless you like it up the ass.


----------



## Ultimania (May 21, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 21, 2013)

>has to connect to internet once every 24 hours
>used games registration and fees
>fee for registration on extra systems may be the same as retail price


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Even IF the games are ground breaking, there's still the fees. And the ID locks. And the DRM, which might break it for folks who don't have internet or have very shitty service, especially outside the US or if you live like in the middle of nowhere. Then there's the shit with the Kinect which means no privacy.
> 
> So no good game is worth the bullshit to put up with unless you like it up the ass.



When all this over some of us in this thread and many other people will be bending over......


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Thank god I don't worship M$.


----------



## Gino (May 22, 2013)

I never understood the appeal either buy hey.


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

So kinect will be watching you at all times? Omfg I could see a really bad hacking fiasco coming out of this.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Silo said:


> So kinect will be watching you at all times? Omfg I could see a really bad hacking fiasco coming out of this.


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Even IF the games are ground breaking, there's still the fees. And the ID locks. And the DRM, which might break it for folks who don't have internet or have very shitty service, especially outside the US or if you live like in the middle of nowhere. Then there's the shit with the Kinect which means no privacy.
> 
> So no good game is worth the bullshit to put up with unless you like it up the ass.



This too

like i said before, there's no way i'm personally going to roll the dice with m$ with some of this stuff they have in place, especially when you'll already be paying for xbox live as is

might as well ship them your wallet if you're daring enough to buy that oversized router


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> I never understood the appeal either buy hey.



PS3:

>free online
>PSN games which gears towards PS1/2/3/psp/vita games
>still can play my ps1 games
>certain games and genres I like are geared more on Sony platforms, well Nintendo too
>region free

I'm pretty much maximizing it's use while Xbox I feel no need. That's really it.

And if PS4 is doing the same thing, again I'll be putting that shit to work.


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

LMAO I can see a whole website coming about solely being dedicated to that. 
Like "www.caughtonkinect.com"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2013)

you should trademark/register that caughtonkinect.com


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Silo said:


> LMAO I can see a whole website coming about solely being dedicated to that.
> Like "www.caughtonkinect.com"



It's always listening.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Kinect camwhores


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> It's always listening.



Maybe by E3 Microsoft will reveal that it can talk back to you as well


----------



## Əyin (May 22, 2013)

"www.kinectcandid.com"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2013)

kinnecting.com


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

I can seriously see some people i know getting wowed by the voice commands _(which will lose its appeal after a little while)_

it'd totally be worth the wallet rape


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> "www.kinectcandid.com"



"www.kinecthub.com"


----------



## AndrewRogue (May 22, 2013)

"www.kinnecttube.com"


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

"www.youkinect.com"

So many possibilities


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Silo said:


> Maybe by E3 Microsoft will reveal that it can talk back to you as well



Then like Siri the Xbox One would be fixing to get a good smack.


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Then like Siri the Xbox One would be fixing to get a good smack.



 I could just see the kinect telling little 12 year old boys on CoD to shut the fuck up and stop screaming at the TV.

Maybe even give them a timeout


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Silo said:


> I could just see the kinect telling little 12 year old boys on CoD to shut the fuck up and stop screaming at the TV.
> 
> Maybe even give them a timeout



Perhaps Microsoft was on to something after all.


----------



## Əyin (May 22, 2013)

Silo said:


> I could just see the kinect telling little 12 year old boys on CoD to shut the fuck up and stop screaming at the TV.
> 
> Maybe even give them a timeout



Accidental recording

goes to "www.kinectconfession.com"


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (May 22, 2013)

People are still going to buy an Xbox One..Regardless of the name, looks or content. this shit is going to sell either way.


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Perhaps Microsoft was on to something after all.



It will be its one redeeming quality 



AntiReality said:


> Accidental recording
> 
> goes to "www.kinectconfession.com"



I demand these websites be created


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2013)

> The footage of EA Sports' Ignite engine shown at today's Xbox One reveal event was pre-rendered using assets from Electronic Arts' next-gen FIFA, Madden, NBA Live and UFC games, says Andrew Wilson, executive vice president of EA Sports.
> 
> Asked whether snippets of real-time gameplay were featured in the teaser for FIFA 14, Madden NFL 25, NBA Live 14 and EA Sports UFC, Wilson said no and explained the reasoning behind its Xbox One showing.
> 
> "It was all pre-rendered," Wilson told Polygon. "Listen, we're not hiding behind that fact.



and it still was unimpressive as fuck, with them horrible animations

xbox one reveal


----------



## steveht93 (May 22, 2013)

After this fiasco,the ps4 might go on a double kill for both Xbox one and wii u


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> After this fiasco,the ps4 might go on a double kill for both Xbox one and wii u



Hopefully the Xbox is at least slightly competitive, or else Sony will get lazy mid-cycle and fuck it up next generation after that all over again.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2013)

if there's any competition i would hope it's from nintendo

i could do with a ps4/wii u combo for this gen

i just want microsoft the fuck outta here with this bullshit


----------



## steveht93 (May 22, 2013)

Silo said:


> Hopefully the Xbox is at least slightly competitive, or else Sony will get lazy mid-cycle and fuck it up next generation after that all over again.



That's why I'm mad at Microsoft after their reveal. I loved their competition last generation and I kinda hoped it would have continued.

Sony never really compeited with Nintendo since ps1 days.


----------



## JLH (May 22, 2013)

I wrote this in another thread:

I don't think casuals/peasants understand the extent of Microsoft's cancer. Games go out of print pretty quickly, and giving your games to Gamestop to resell is far less attractive than selling them yourself. The used games market will be a fraction of its former size and certain games will become a lot more difficult to obtain.

Also, when consoles eventually die or when Microsoft drops out of the race, the servers will go down and all your games will be unplayable.

When people are involved in a field that takes a lot of creativity their work should live on forever, or at least until their successors make them look like pointless relics, which is something that hasn't happened yet, not even close. But Microsoft and the rest of the peasants seem to think it has.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 22, 2013)

Microsoft is hustling backwards lol. 

I'm glad to be doing a PSWii combo again this gen. I'm ready.


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> That's why I'm mad at Microsoft after their reveal. I loved their competition last generation and I kinda hoped it would have continued.
> 
> Sony never really compeited with Nintendo since ps1 days.



The only thing I disliked was exclusive DLC/content on Xbox for a lot of games that I liked. I hope snotty Xbox fanboys get to experience that shit next generation 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> if there's any competition i would hope it's from nintendo
> 
> i could do with a ps4/wii u combo for this gen
> 
> i just want microsoft the fuck outta here with this bullshit



Is the Wii U even competitive? I don't really follow Nintendo but I heard a lot of people were disappointed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

JLH said:


> I wrote this in another thread:
> 
> I don't think casuals/peasants understand the extent of Microsoft's cancer. Games go out of print pretty quickly, and giving your games to Gamestop to resell is far less attractive than selling them yourself. The used games market will be a fraction of its former size and certain games will become a lot more difficult to obtain.
> 
> ...



And when you have stuff from Amazon or your local flea market where you get games for like dirt cheap. Not any more. Unless you wanna pay twice.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Silo said:


> The only thing I disliked was exclusive DLC/content on Xbox for a lot of games that I liked. I hope snotty Xbox fanboys get to experience that shit next generation
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Wii U even competitive? I don't really follow Nintendo but I heard a lot of people were disappointed.



The one game I'm following is X. The one that's pretty much Xenoblade but with mechs which looks fucking sick. And if there's more where that came from, I'm on board. Plus backwards compatible which means I get to play Xenoblade and Skyward Sword or whatever on a new system and get new games.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2013)

Silo said:


> The only thing I disliked was exclusive DLC/content on Xbox for a lot of games that I liked. I hope snotty Xbox fanboys get to experience that shit next generation
> 
> 
> .



We won't cause were all gonna buy a ps4 instead


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2013)

^ Microsoft is Mitt Romney at this point


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

And at least sony is _trying_ to compensate with backwards compatibility, m$ basically said 'fuck that shit'

.....

then again...it makes some sense in context...

the xbox one is like the dmc reboot

they want to retcon whatever success they had


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> >has to connect to internet once every 24 hours
> >used games registration and fees
> >fee for registration on extra systems may be the same as retail price



you forgot needing kinect for your onebox to function at all as well as bumping up the price of live while offering an inferior technical gaming experience compared to ps4 and pc.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2013)

I wasn't surprised there's no Backwards compatibility, what with DLC and the lack of memory cards this gen


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

? said:


> And at least sony is trying to compensate with backwards compatibility, m$ is basically going 'fuck that shit'
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Sony needs to give more information about Gaikai. If we have to re-buy our games on the cloud then


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2013)

hopefully there will be a crossbuy mechanic in place but really....dont really care about bc in comparison to other features..considering that i will be keeping my consoles


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

Silo said:


> Sony needs to give more information about Gaikai. If we have to re-buy our games on the cloud then



Considering my situation, it's not a deal breaker for me, but for others...


yeah, i can see where the frustration would set in 

i have a well working a ps2 anyway _(which is pretty much what most of my psn content consists of)_, so that's another reason for it not being a biggie for me


----------



## MCTDread (May 22, 2013)

Was there anything that took you guys by surprise in Microsofts presentation?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ Microsoft is Mitt Romney at this point


So the rumors were the equivivlent to Mitt's 49 %? 


? said:


> And at least sony is _trying_ to compensate with backwards compatibility, m$ basically said 'fuck that shit'
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Oh no, they even called it Xbox One but we already had the first xbox.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Was there anything that took you guys by surprise in Microsofts presentation?



How much it sucked ass?


----------



## steveht93 (May 22, 2013)

How was the media reception in your respective countries guys?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Was there anything that took you guys by surprise in Microsofts presentation?



The improved kinect. Wanted to buy it seperately to hack it and put to use at our robotics lab.


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> So the rumors were the equivivlent to Mitt's 49 %?
> 
> 
> Oh no, they even called it Xbox One but we already had the first xbox.



Yep, let it sink. this whole thing is m$ declaring a console reboot


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2013)

what was suprising was how unsuprised i was. not at how microsoft fucked up...but about how we literally knew everything about the console many months beforehand.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Was there anything that took you guys by surprise in Microsofts presentation?



The fact that the rumors about M$ fucking everyone in the ass being true and then some BEFORE the console even has a chance to even enter stores yet?


----------



## Bishamon (May 22, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Was there anything that took you guys by surprise in Microsofts presentation?



I thought it was highly impressive how fucking unimpressive it was.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2013)

sony atleast is offering a service that we have the option to use or not use. i respect that. we dont have to pay for basic features.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

? said:


> Yep, let it sink. this whole thing is m$ declaring a console reboot


There can only be one appropriate response then. 

[YOUTUBE]KtE0jcAkvjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Was there anything that took you guys by surprise in Microsofts presentation?



Their stock taking a hi...

oh wait, you're asking about what surprised people


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Was there anything that took you guys by surprise in Microsofts presentation?



The Spielberg Developed Halo TV show was a a genuinely pleasant surprise


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> There can only be one appropriate response then.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KtE0jcAkvjI[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]6V7QWknxeFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)

> The big advantage Wii U has is we get about 7 more years worth of Wii U games that are guaranteed to work on a Wii U 20 years from now. Still not sure how the other 2 consoles will handle this.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 22, 2013)

Eh, I am still apprehensive to the idea that this console will fail. I have come to learn, come to expect that the masses will eat up almost anything, despite how terrible it is. This is just the cynic in me but I feel like the Xbox One could truly outsell every other console in the 8th Gen. I am painfully aware at how *little *the online community and gamer community actually matters when it comes to sales figures and PR. All the recent things that have happened lately that have pretty much deemed "terrible" or somewhat close to it, by these communities, _us_, have still succeeded. For example, Sim City, Mass Effect 3, Online Passes, DRM, on-disc DLC, day 1 dlc, Diablo 3 and I know I am forgetting at least one thing in the past few months that would also reflect this. The most recent example of a game not doing well after being bombed at online, DMC, and even that sold pretty moderate, so it's not like it was the worst, and the sales could really have very little to do with the gaming community in the end afterall, we don't know.

So, with all that said, I just want to put it out there that this console will probably be a huge success, despite it being a terrible, terrible console from a gamers POV. We don't matter, this is the conclusion I have come too. Hell, many times the things this community does rail against perform better then any previous installation  of that franchise. Call of Duty sells great despite a huge number of reviled hatred toward it in the gaming community. We are just a vocal minority, a very minority minority. It sucks


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

*m$:* our focus is on trending and becoming mainstream by supplying people with features they already have or can obtain with a few clicks on their pc, not games

*sony:*


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

What's with dinosaur?


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

*Summary of Xbox One Reveal*

*m$:* television, television, television...

*sony:* 

*m$:* television, television, netflix...wait...would that fall under television? anyway...

*sony:* 

*m$:* skype, and the most innovative voice command feature to ever brace a console...

>m$ stock declines
>sony stock rises

*sony:* 

*m$:* and...uh...call of duty?

>m$ stock continues to decline
>sony stock continues to rise

*sony:* 

*m$:* wait, wait, wait! it has enhanced graphics, armhair, and newly intergrated nintendogs!!!

*sony:*


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> What's with dinosaur?



Just fits what's happening pretty well


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (May 22, 2013)

? said:


> Snip



This post:


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2013)

The Xbox controller is better actually


----------



## Gino (May 22, 2013)

? said:


> And at least sony is _trying_ to compensate with backwards compatibility, m$ basically said 'fuck that shit'
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


_MY name by the way is Xbox_ _but you can call me Xb__ox One the used games killa has a nice rig to it don't cha think._


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

Xbox: _fuck you!_

PS4:


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Well I can picture what it'd be pretty much used for.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 22, 2013)

Here's what NeoGaf has rounded up. Some might be nitpicking but overall it's crazy 



> - Forced online activation for all games
> - Complex used games system that is anti consumer
> - Charged fee for playing used games on non linked profile
> - Console that needs to be connected to internet every 24 hours to play games
> ...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

That's pretty much true.


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

It's ridiculous


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

^^^


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

Might as well be the next evolution of gaming if we're doing m$-esque reboots


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

> Gamers are already pointing out that integration with Netflix may be a terrific thing for people with Netflix…in other words, people in the United States and a handful of other countries. But if you’re living in, say, New Zealand, the Xbox One will leave you behind in its rush to become the future the home entertainment system for a geographically select audience.





i still can't get over this

and this...



> Although the Xbox One is a videogame console, from today’s announcement, it seems that videogames are its least important aspect.



basically sums up m$'s mindset behind this


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 22, 2013)

Nintendo should troll M$ till E3 and announce a new Metroid and Mario to rub salt in the wound.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

? said:


> Might as well be the next evolution of gaming if we're doing m$-esque reboots


Hey, nintendo might actually do it right. Look at Kid Icarus and Punch Out....but then again they weren't exactly reboots more like revived. 


? said:


> i still can't get over this
> 
> and this...
> 
> ...


You think someone could've told them this. 


Utopia Realm said:


> Nintendo should troll M$ till E3 and announce a new Metroid and Mario to rub salt in the wound.


Isn't info on SSB already coming out?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 16 (9 members and 7 guests)
catching up eh guys?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2013)




----------



## cloud1465 (May 22, 2013)

> Eurogamer: I think if people were reading that in then they would probably look at the way that the Xbox Indie Games channel has diminished--
> 
> 
> Phil Harrison: *Right, so let me take that, because I think there's a very important point to make here. In the past we had retail games which came on disc, we had Xbox Live Arcade and we had Indie Games, and they had their own discrete channels or discrete silos. With Xbox One and the new marketplace, they're games. We don't make a distinction between whether a game is a 50-hour RPG epic or whether it is a puzzle game or whether it is something that fits halfway between the two--*
> ...



So no self publishing for indie developers. The good news keeps flowing.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

Oh god i havent had a really good laugh in quite a while till this piece of shit known as xbot one was revealed yesterday. I cant fucking get over it lmao.


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2013)

fucking EA


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Here's what NeoGaf has rounded up. Some might be nitpicking but overall it's crazy



This is the best thing that happened to mankind since the dawn of time. Oh my fucking god cant stop laughing.


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2013)

In all the years i owned a 360 i havent watched a single video, TV show or listened to even one song on it. Its just sitting there playing games.
Why the hell would i need all that additional stuff?


----------



## MrCinos (May 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Graphic wise? because I know Forza > *all*, overall.. Too bad that will not make me buy a Xbox one.


Are you sure?


*Spoiler*: __ 

















*Spoiler*: __ 













So good, especially for _pre-alpha_.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 22, 2013)

he got a new follower


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 22, 2013)

Jesus, it's like watching a train wreck. What the actual fuck?


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2013)

> They want to implement live streaming of games. Think its a "really cool" idea.
> Pre-owned games can be sold.
> Hints that they wanted always-online to be 24/7 in order for the Cloud computing to enhance games through e.g. extra enemy A.I and increase the scope/scale of vision in games; more filled in screen. Cloud seems to be huge for them.
> 
> ...





> Hints that they wanted always-online to be 24/7 in order for the Cloud computing to enhance games through e.g. extra enemy A.I and increase the scope/scale of vision in games; more filled in screen.



lol gtfo


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> This is the best thing that happened to mankind since the dawn of time. Oh my fucking god cant stop laughing.



This. MS's utter trainwreck yesterday really made my Tuesday.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> After this fiasco,the *ps4 and wii u* might go on a double kill for Xbox one



Fixed for much better accuracy. Smash Bros alone will seal the deal.


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

Wonder how much longer ea will be in emergency protocol mode


----------



## steveht93 (May 22, 2013)

I guess next gen will be dominated by ps4 and pc master race. The media will play a huge role for Xbox one though.


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2013)

What's worse will be the media and xbox casuals in denial making a big deal out of features they already have or could get within a few minutes


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

Xbox one name just fits

It has:

One game (halo)

One channel (espn)

One peripheral (kinect)

One day all day a week always online lol

One year forced subscription

One player mode will be lulz who cares about friends when you have kinect

But this news is worth ONE trillion lols


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2013)

I hope HTC sues Microsoft for using trademark name One


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> he got a new follower



Dude some of this shit is golden 



> Exclusives like Halo, Gears of War and The Red Ring of Death





> Laughing whenever I saw the phrase ?Better with Kinect?





> Hey, journalists! We will release The Last Guardian TODAY if you all immediately stop covering and streaming the XBOX event



^This sonofabitch



> Hey, everybody! I just heard the XBOX event has been cancelled. So you can turn off any streams and stop looking at any live blogs





> I love my TV but I?m not sure if I?m in love with my TV





> Breaking News: Microsoft are not releasing a new console, they are just rereleasing the first XBOX





> Microsoft want to make it easy as possible for you to do something that isn?t playing a game





> Finally! A device I can use Skype on!





> They keep mentioning this word ?game.? Will they ever show one?





> COD Ghosts Spoiler Alert: your dog is a ghost






> I have to admit, the XBOX ONE is going to be big. Literally. That thing is massive.





> The PS4 is clearly the better than the XBOX ONE as 4 is greater than 1. This graph will make it clearer: pic.twitter.com/HTBn7d5iSu





> We are going to sue Microsoft. They clearly ripped off the XBOX One design from one of our Betamax players





> My plan to plant Phil Harrison into Microsoft to Sabotage the XBOX ONE is working brilliantly right now


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 22, 2013)

What a Train Wreck RIP


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

> Exclusives like Halo, Gears of War, and *The Red Ring of Death*




Ohhhhhhhhhhhh god! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 22, 2013)

The XBox Lost.


----------



## steveht93 (May 22, 2013)

I don't know if this was posted before but this video pretty much sums up microsofts press conference:


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2013)

The ending lmao. 

XBOX go home.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I don't know if this was posted before but this video pretty much sums up microsofts press conference:



Reminds me of this:


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2013)

I think this is appropriate:


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2013)

ahh man crazy stuff


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

So, is the PS4 backwards compatable?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 22, 2013)

How can you not love it? Everyone will jump ship to buy ps4 instead of the new crapbox. I find it hard to believe they will own the majority of the american market. Forget about japan/asia or europe. If I were a sony executive I'd look like this right now:


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

I missed the PS4 conference because I have an xbox.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 22, 2013)

Some guys are seriously trying to defend it.


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So, is the PS4 backwards compatable?



No, since PS4 is built on x86 and not the cell processor as the PS3 it wont play old games.




8-Peacock-8 said:


> Some guys are seriously trying to defend it.



There is no defending this it is just a big FU to gamers worldwide.
I own around 40 games for my 360, only two or three of them were buyed used and i still think it is a dick move to do this. Its always nice having the option to buy them that way


----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2013)

I know I'm never going to get an Xbox One.

Sony was so incredibly close to convincing me to get a PS4 at launch, but the lack of backwards compatibility killed it for me.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I missed the PS4 conference because I have an xbox.



I watched it live and honestly was kind of disappointed. But now seeing from perspective, they outdone MS by miles. It's like MS was trying... to fail. And they did it well.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

the lack of backwards compatability for the ps3 seems like the only thing wrong though. And even so the games will be on cloud.

EDIT: I just realized this just destroyed Gamefly


----------



## Cyclonic (May 22, 2013)

Some good news its a one of the 8 new exclusives


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 22, 2013)

This Gamefaqs topic has some amusing vids:


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

Where are the xbot fans? I want to see them defend this piece of shit. The amount of bullshit excuses will be glorious!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2013)

Cyclonic said:


> Some good news its a one of the 8 new exclusives





Lol good news. Sure it is. Everything is BETTER WITH KINECT.


----------



## Cyclonic (May 22, 2013)

Lol I knew people would pick that out


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 22, 2013)

As much of a disaster the reveal was, I haven't stopped grinning like a fool since yesterday with all these reactions from people. 

Has to be the funniest days of gaming in a long time. Fucking negged, M$.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2013)

meanwhile in japan



i legit woke up with a smile on my face due to the xbox one disaster, man


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 22, 2013)

​


PoinT_BlanK said:


> meanwhile in japan
> 
> 
> 
> i legit woke up with a smile on my face due to the xbox one disaster, man



One guy from Sony and one guy from Nintendo.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2013)

still relevant, even tho now it's "xbox one"


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2013)

*Rare To Show ‘Historic’ Franchise on Xbox One at E3*



> Is Killer Instinct finally coming back?
> 
> Microsoft suggests that a “historic” Rare property may be shown off at E3.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Wraith (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyD1VlQdj2s[/YOUTUBE]

Fat dudes funny


----------



## kluang (May 22, 2013)

Final Score: Xbox One Playstation 4


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2013)

Francis is cool. He's a joke character btw. He shared his out-of-character real thoughts after that.


----------



## Overwatch (May 22, 2013)

I can't embed for some reason.

Angry Joe:


----------



## blakstealth (May 22, 2013)

But it's not confusing at all lol.


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2013)

kluang said:


> Final Score: Xbox One Playstation 4


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> I can't embed for some reason.
> 
> Angry Joe:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9ekOtn7L1N0[/YOUTUBE]



Fixed!!!!


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> I can't embed for some reason.



Remove the 's' from the 'https' next time.


----------



## Overwatch (May 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Remove the 's' from the 'https' next time.



Fuck me, I never thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## Corruption (May 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rare To Show ?Historic? Franchise on Xbox One at E3*]



So maybe Rare didn't just turn into a Kinect developer.


----------



## Furious George (May 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Gino (May 22, 2013)

OMFG Thread of the forever!!!!


----------



## Kishido (May 22, 2013)

OMG the good news don't stop


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2013)

*Xbox One won't allow indies to self-publish games*

Independent developers cannot self-publish their own games on Xbox Live Arcade. Instead, they must get a publishing deal--either with Microsoft Game Studios or with a third-party partner. Games published on Xbox Live Indie Games are exempt from that policy, but that marketplace isn't necessary seen as viable.

Limitations imposed by Microsoft have prevented a number of games from ever appearing on Xbox 360. And apparently, Xbox One won't change how Microsoft approaches indie games.


When asked if developers will still need a publisher to get content onto Xbox Live, Matt Booty, general manager of Redmond Game Studios and Platforms, told us that "as of right now, yes. We intend to continue to court developers in the ways that we have."

He did add that "I would also expect that for this new generation, that we're going to continue to explore new business models and new ways of surfacing content. But Microsoft Studios is a publisher that works with a wide range of partners, as do a lot of other people, to bring digital content to the box."

When it comes to self-publishing, Microsoft is the odd man out. Both Sony and Nintendo allow developers to publish their own games onto PlayStation Network and Nintendo Network, respectively. Microsoft's position stands in stark contrast to Sony, which has been aggressively pursuing indie content for PS4.



it is getting worst...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Gino (May 22, 2013)

This guy makes me laugh every time.
[YOUTUBE]NfdWfUvNZ9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> This guy makes me laugh every time.
> [YOUTUBE]NfdWfUvNZ9A[/YOUTUBE]



I love his intense stare 

And dat mustache


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 22, 2013)

gonna subscribe to him


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Oh my god. 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Xbox One won't allow indies to self-publish games*
> 
> Independent developers cannot self-publish their own games on Xbox Live Arcade. Instead, they must get a publishing deal--either with Microsoft Game Studios or with a third-party partner. Games published on Xbox Live Indie Games are exempt from that policy, but that marketplace isn't necessary seen as viable.
> 
> ...





Malvingt2 said:


>



And stick a fork in them, they're done. Microsoft already had a bad rep with the indies, Now, they've practically burned that bridge.


----------



## Kishido (May 22, 2013)

Best GIF ever Muhahaha


----------



## Death Certificate (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Corruption (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> And stick a fork in them, they're done. Microsoft already had a bad rep with the indies, Now, they've practically burned that bridge.



How? It may be stupid, but they're simply using the same process.

They should really just make it exactly like an app store though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2013)

> *Xbox One won't allow indies to self-publish games*



You have got to be kidding me.

*YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME.*

This can't be real. This is parody territory now. It's like I'm watching /v/ exaggerating something for shits and giggles.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 22, 2013)

Stop! Just stop this right now. 

My sides are fucking killing me.


----------



## Reyes (May 22, 2013)

Will the hilarity ever stop? ck


----------



## Bishamon (May 22, 2013)

Kishido said:


> OMG the good news don't stop



I came to post this little masterpiece. ck


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2013)

Oh the plot just thickens and gets juicer


*Xbox One Used Game Fee Is the Retail Price of the Title*


----------



## Bishamon (May 22, 2013)

Also


----------



## Reyes (May 22, 2013)

I hope their E3 conference will be as "good" as this


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2013)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Also



has already been posted:


----------



## Corruption (May 22, 2013)

That just proves there's a way around the fee if there's still viability in the used games market like Gamestop says.


----------



## Bishamon (May 22, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> has already been posted:



Shieeet

Well, it's gonna take a while for that one to get old


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2013)

The issue is this.  If you sign in to your account to play the game and leave your account signed in on someone elses xbox you prob can't play when you get home.


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> The issue is this.  If you sign in to your account to play the game and leave your account signed in on someone elses xbox you prob can't play when you get home.



My guess is that you won't even be able play your purchased games on someone else's X-1 if it isn't installed on their hard drive. MS must be nuts to cloud your games.


----------



## steveht93 (May 22, 2013)

Did anybody on YouTube make one of those hitler reacts videos? I love those.


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2013)




----------



## dream (May 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Did anybody on YouTube make one of those hitler reacts videos? I love those.



[YOUTUBE]eRJH6A-DFg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Did anybody on YouTube make one of those hitler reacts videos? I love those.



yup:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRJH6A-DFg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 22, 2013)

I'm gonna buy the xbox one on launch and leave it unpacked for a year, then sell it on ebay and become a millionaire since it'll be extinct by then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> I'm gonna buy the xbox one on launch and leave it unpacked for a year, then sell it on ebay and become a millionaire since it'll be extinct by then.



What good is it if no one wants a failbox one? 

unless they pull off an Atari-burial that is.


----------



## Death Certificate (May 22, 2013)

I will lose hope in gamers, if this piece of shit doesn't bomb in sales.


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Narutossss (May 22, 2013)

what will happen if xbox live perm bans your account for whatever reason and you have to reinstall all your games unto a new account? would you have to pay retail price for each individual game you reinstall on your new account?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> I will lose hope in gamers, if this piece of shit doesn't bomb in sales.



Sadly, I can see it selling. But that's cuz people are retarded and don't research shit. And if they do, they just like getting their wallet raped with no benefit to them.

I don't have to say anything. Let that bridge fall of them. I won't bat an eyelash.

Meanwhile, I will actually play games and look forward to games. Wii U unlike the Wii actually has started to get more legit games like PS3 does with exclusives here and there. So it's pretty much PS3 and Wii combined due to it's content and once more games roll around, it will look better. PS4 will keep going. And if you're like an importer and PS4 is region free, those doors keep getting wider and wider.


----------



## Overwatch (May 22, 2013)

They better dish out something completely Earth-shattering...


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> what will happen if xbox live perm bans your account for whatever reason and you have to reinstall all your games unto a new account? would you have to pay retail price for each individual game you reinstall on your new account?



Well I mean, what are you doing to get banned?


----------



## dream (May 22, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> what will happen if xbox live perm bans your account for whatever reason and you have to reinstall all your games unto a new account? _would you have to pay retail price for each individual game you reinstall on your new account?_



That does seem like a reasonable assumption to make.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Well I mean, what are you doing to get banned?



You don't have to do anything. People have gotten banned for less on 360.


----------



## Narutossss (May 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Well I mean, what are you doing to get banned?


I've heard of lots of times when xbox ban players for dumb reasons or cheating on cod or achievements or some shit.


Solaris said:


> That does seem like a reasonable assumption to make.



So.... it's a possibility? I see M$ is a deserved nickname.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

I don't think he is totally wrong in the sense that not a lot of people play old games. There are some but i think they would rather play more new goods than old goods unless the old goods are that good. But the backwards compatibility just makes me feel like I haven't wasted money on xbox games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 22, 2013)

It's called retro gaming, people do shit like that. Or if you have the games from previous gen, they're not gonna magically go away. People will play them again when they feel like it. It's arrogant to suggest otherwise and that everyone doesn't. It just makes you look like a douche.


----------



## hadou (May 22, 2013)

I haven't stop laughing since yesterday


----------



## Moon Fang (May 22, 2013)

Know why it's called Xbox One ? Because anyone who buys it are only going to play it for one game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)




----------



## creative (May 22, 2013)

Ignorant gamer here. I got some questions about the PS4 after checking out the xbox one thread

will PSN still be a thing?
will PSN or the PS4 console allow any sort of backwards compadibility with the past three main playstation consoles?
will there be fee for used games being played on the console?
do I need to deal with staying online to play used or new games?
do I need to buy my PSN games from the ps3 all over when I get a PS4?
when will sony and microsoft relies fighting video game piracy like this only hurts legitimate consumers of their products?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2013)

box1 users have to pay Microsoft a fee to play used games. Imagine that...you have to pay to play online AND to play used games....on a system that has nothing besides Halo, Gears, and Forza.

Ps4 embracing indie plus having BOATLOADS more exclusive games...

What is funny is people will purchase the xbox one and it'll outsell the Ps4 initially in the US.  As outraged as people are they'll buy it to play Halo and Forza and Gear.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

The real winner was EA.


----------



## creative (May 22, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> box1 users have to pay Microsoft a fee to play used games. Imagine that...you have to pay to play online AND to play used games....on a system that has nothing besides _Halo, Gears, and Forza._
> 
> Ps4 embracing indie plus having BOATLOADS more exclusive games...
> 
> What is funny is people will purchase the xbox one and it'll outsell the Ps4 initially in the US.  As outraged as people are they'll buy it to play Halo and Forza and Gear.



yeah, I may just wait for my roommate to buy his xbox one. meanwhile sony media friendly console urks me. I appreciate there being facebook on it, but for fucks sake how do I explain to my grand mother that instead of doing my homework I play shit like waifu-simulator 2014, _"the futa chronicles edition"._ I don't think my entire gaming history needs to be put on blast is all I'm saying.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

creative said:


> Ignorant gamer here. I got some questions about the PS4 after checking out the xbox one thread
> 
> will PSN still be a thing?
> will PSN or the PS4 console allow any sort of backwards compadibility with the past three main playstation consoles?*Yes, they are making something where you can stream past games.*
> ...



Replies of what i know in bold

Also, since EA partnered with Xbox, does this mean that Star Wars games will now only be on Xbox? Meaning no BF for the PS4?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2013)

creative said:


> Ignorant gamer here. I got some questions about the PS4 after checking out the xbox one thread



Let me answer these for you.



> will PSN still be a thing?


Yes promises to be new and improved.  From the small glimpse we got from the PS4 Reveal, the Dash Board has been revamped and more simple.  Looks promising.

*Spoiler*: __ 










> will PSN or the PS4 console allow any sort of backwards compadibility with the past three main playstation consoles?



Like the Xbox one PS4 does not allow backwards compatibility.  PS4 is planning to use Cloud Services though to steam these games to the Ps4.  They will later reveal if you own a copy of the game how you can take advantage of this stream service.  Most importantly if you own the game already on PS3 you won't be charged for it again by PSN.  

More Details Here.




> will there be fee for used games being played on the console?


There will be no fees.  IF you purchase a used game you will be able to play them just as PS3 does now.


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> do I need to deal with staying online to play used or new games?


PS4 is not always online and does not require you to be always online in order to play games.



> do I need to buy my PSN games from the ps3 all over when I get a PS4?


Answered Above



> when will sony and microsoft relies fighting video game piracy like this only hurts legitimate consumers of their products?



The problem is M$ doesn't care.  They are greedy and want money, the way the current 2nd hand market is setup M$ makes no profit on the reselling of video games.  By Charging a fee to play a used game, M$ essentially gets in on the profit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)

I have to ask what is wrong with people when they will only buy a wii U when it only costs 80-100$ than the wii's 120- 100$. It's almost like they think the wii U is two wii's stuck together


----------



## creative (May 22, 2013)

thank you audible phonics and other guy below him.


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

So... If your account gets hacked or you get banned then... You're fucked and lose all your games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)

Silo said:


> So... If your account gets hacked or you get banned then... You're fucked and lose all your games.



Worse than your hardware malfunctioning as those two together are more likely.


----------



## Falcon (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> The real winner was EA.


You watched angry joe's vlog too?

These exclusives that Microsoft are planning to reveal this E3 better be the best fucking games I have ever seen if they want me to buy the Xbox One. Otherwise I will game on the PC for the next generation and then maybe buy a PS4 when I want to get another console.


----------



## creative (May 22, 2013)

I'm hoping that isn't the case if your b& atleast, Silo. I got mod banned some time ago for allegedly cheat when I was beating kids up in street fighter 3 on 360.

but if the meaning of the word hacked hasnt changed, I guess your fucked outta a console and account unless you can prove it's yours with the human resources or customer services department.


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

creative said:


> I'm hoping that isn't the case if your b& atleast, Silo. I got mod banned some time ago for allegedly cheat when I was beating kids up in street fighter 3 on 360.
> 
> but if the meaning of the word hacked hasnt changed, I guess your fucked outta a console and account unless you can prove it's yours with the human resources or customer services department.



Plus people can be assholes and gang-report you if you piss them off. You don't really own the game anymore and are now at the mercy of the giant M$


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

Falcon said:


> *You watched angry joe's vlog too?
> *
> These exclusives that Microsoft are planning to reveal this E3 better be the best fucking games I have ever seen if they want me to buy the Xbox One. Otherwise I will game on the PC for the next generation and then maybe buy a PS4 when I want to get another console.



Poor guy, he fuckin hate EA and now that EA's scumbag ways are now in Microsoft he was devastated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)

No wait I changed my mind people wanting the wii U for 100$ are the crazy ones


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2013)

creative said:


> yeah, I may just wait for my roommate to buy his xbox one. meanwhile sony media friendly console urks me. I appreciate there being facebook on it, but for fucks sake how do I explain to my grand mother that instead of doing my homework I play shit like waifu-simulator 2014, _"the futa chronicles edition"._ I don't think my entire gaming history needs to be put on blast is all I'm saying.



I'm sure you'll be asked whether the system shares your gaming info on fb or not, much like how trophies are published on fb now.


----------



## Falcon (May 22, 2013)

Kinect-madden, kinect-racing, kinect-nba, kinect-call of duty, etc..

"There ya go, our 15 exclusives!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Gino (May 22, 2013)

This ultra fuckup will go down in gaming history.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 22, 2013)

So, when M$'s grave is fully dug and they are lowered in it, will u guys take advantage of their cheap games and what have u


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Enclave (May 22, 2013)

Utopia Realm said:


> So, when M$'s grave is fully dug and they are lowered in it, will u guys take advantage of their cheap games and what have u



Naw, because 24 hours after the servers come down we won't be able to play those games.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Judge Fudge (May 22, 2013)

So current predictions on the outcome of the next console war are thus:
Xbox: 1
Playstation: 4


----------



## creative (May 22, 2013)

>no pavelow's by chipmunks or mice

YOU HAD ONE JOB. ONE FUCKING JOB, GUYS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)

XDOOOOMMMEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## dream (May 22, 2013)

> "This #XboxOne conference was the part of E3 people don’t like. We took that over and made it into an event (we) said ‘let’s talk about what we’re trying to do and get that out of the way. And that frees us up for E3."
> 
> "That will free us up for E3 to just like, nail it on games."



>Reveal console with aspects that the target audience, assuming that gamers is said audience, doesn't like.

Good job.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 22, 2013)

So if we don't need backwards compatibility because only 5% use it, should they stop making the ending of the games because ?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2013)

My fucking sides are barking.


----------



## Reyes (May 22, 2013)

Wait why is this thread still open?


----------



## dream (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Tazmo (May 22, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

